# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Autottomuus elämäntapana

## Rattivaunu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut kuukanko
> 
> Kyllä autoton elämäntapa on mahdollista kaikkialla Helsingissä ja isossa osassa Espoota ja Vantaata. Erikseen on sitten nuo erityisen hyvän palvelun alueet, millä joukkoliikenne on niin hyvää että auton käyttäminen on harvinaista.
> 
> 
> On yksi asia, että voiko asiansa teoriassa hoitaa ilman autoa ja onnistuuko se käytännössä aktiiviväestölle - ja onko se tarpeeksi houkuttelevaa. Yllä pyrin hahmottelemaan niitä alueita, missä autoton elämäntapa on mahdollista työssäkäyvälle keskiluokalle - eli alueita joilla omien sanojesi mukaan "auton käyttö on harvinaista". Se on eri asia kuin ne alueet, joissa autoton elämäntapa on mahdollinen työttömälle, eläkeläiselle tai opiskelijalle mutta auto on välttämätön niille, joilla on siihen varaa.
> 
> Oman joukkoliikenteen käyttökokemukseni perusteella Helsingin kunnassa on laajoja alueita, joilla joukkoliikenteen käyttö ei hitauden ja vaivalloisuuden takia ole todellinen vaihtoehto autolle niille, joilla on varaa autoon. Näitä alueita ovat mm. metron liityntäliikennealue sekä useat bussiliikenteen varassa olevat lähiöalueet. Näilläkin alueilla toki pärjää ilman autoa, mutta autottomuus ei ole houkutteleva vaihtoehto.


Ylläoleva toisessa viestiketjussa käynnissä oleva keskustelu sai minut jälleen yhden kerran miettimään, miten usein autoton elämäntapa valitaan vapaaehtoisesti ja milloin sellaiseen joudutaan pakon sanelemana. Selostan alla omia valintojani.
Oma autoton elämäntapani pohjautuu täysin vapaaehtoisuuteen. Klaukkalasta Haagaan muuttaessani taloudessani oli auto. Edellisessä paikassa asuessani auto oli likipitäen välttämätön väline. Nykyisestä kodistani on erinomaisen hyvät julkiset liikenneyhteydet lähes kaikkiin ilmansuuntiin, kaikista parhaat Pasilan ja Helsingin keskustan, Leppävaaran sekä Myyrmäen - Martinlaakson suuntiin. Busseilla pääsee varsin mukavasti etenkin viereisiin kaupunginosiin, mutta jopa Itäkeskukseen sekä Otaniemi - Tapiola -alueelle linjan 550 ansiosta. Näin ollen olen luopunut autostani ja sen tein määrätietoisesti.
Miten elämäntavakseen autottomuuden ottanut valitsee asuinpaikkansa? Omalla kohdallani oli jo ennen muuttoa selvää, että päämääränä on autottomuus ja kodista on oltavat asianmukaiset julkiset liikenneyhteydet tärkeisiin paikkoihin, etenkin Helsingin keskustaan. Näin asuinpaikka alkoi hahmottua (kriteereitä toki oli useita muitakin, mutta tässä arvioinnissa liikkumismahdollisuudet julkisen liikenteen turvin painoivat erityisen paljon).
Todennäköisesti tarkoituksellisesti autottomuuden valinneet pyrkivät hakeutumaan hyvin julkisten liikenneyhteyksien ulottuville. Tosin vaikka koti sijaitsisi kuinka "hyvässä" paikassa tahansa, työpaikka voikin sitten sijaita jo hankalammassa paikassa. Kodin lisäksi pitäisi valita sijainniltaan hyvä työpaikka. Helsingissä ja seudulla huomattava osa työpaikoista sijaitsee kohteissa, jonne on varsin hyvät julkiset liikenneyhteydet jopa niin, että vuorotyöhön pääsee ilman omaa autoa tai polkupyörää. Itselläni kävi hyvä tuuri tässäkin asiassa; nykyisessä firmassa aloitin noin puoli vuotta Klaukkalasta Haagaan muuttoni jälkeen. Vaikka firma on yksi ja sama, työpisteeni on vaihdellut Pohjoisen Rautatiekadun, linja-autoaseman ja Lauttasaaren välillä. Niihin kaikkiin on suomalaisen mittapuun mukaan erinomaisen hyvät liikenneyhteydet. Helsinkiläisen mittapuun mukaan tosin Lauttasaaren yhteyksissä alkaa olla parantamisen varaa; tosin saaren itäosaan (jossa työpaikkani sijaitsee) pääsee busseilla esim. Kampin Espoon terminaalilta vain muutamassa minuutissa. Ruuhka-aikaan bussimatka rautatieasemalta saaren eteläosiin voikin sitten kestää jo monta kymmentä minuuttia pahimmillaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Autottoman elämäntavan pohdinta on hyvin aiheellista. Esittäisin, että voitaisiin nähdä kolme erilaista ja eri palvelutason sekä julkiselta liikenteeltä että kävelyltä ja pyöräilyltä vaativaa tapaa elää autottomasti.

1. Autottomuus taloudellisesta tai henkilökohtaisesta pakosta

Työttömillä, opiskelijoilla ja eläkeläisillä ei usein ole varaa omistaa autoa. Lapsilla ja nuorilla puolestaan ei ole ajo-oikeutta, ja osalla ihmisistä ei ajo-oikeutta ole terveydellisistä tai muista syistä. Suureksi osaksi tämän ryhmän ihmiset voidaan saada hyväksymään pitkät ja hankalatkin matkat, koska vaihtoehtoa ei ole.  Tämä ryhmä vastaa "pakkokäyttäjiä" perinteisessä mielessä.

Suomessa joukkoliikenne on varsin suurelta osalta mielletty tämän ryhmän tarpeiden palvelijaksi. Niillä alueilla, joilla on jokapäiväinen, koko viikon ja koko vuoden palveleva joukkoliikenne, joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso riittää yleensä tämän ryhmän tarpeisiin. 

2. Autottomuuteen ympäristösyistä tai henkilökohtaisen muun harkinnan takia päätyvät

Monet ihmiset haluavat liikkua ympäristöystävällisesti tai esimerkiksi tukea joukkoliikennettä olemalla sen käyttäjä, vaikka ikä, terveys ja varallisuus riittäisi autoon. Henkilökohtainen syy voi olla myös se, että haluaa kuluttaa autoon menevät rahat muihin tarkoituksiin.

Tällä ryhmällä on myös yleensä varaa ja mahdollisuus valita asuinpaikkansa hyvien joukkoliikenne- sekä kävely- ja pyöräily-yhteyksien varresta. 

Tämä ryhmä vaatii joukkoliikenteen ja kevyen liikenteen yhteyksiltä enemmän ja hakeutuu asumaan alueille, joilla yhteydet ovat hyvät - esimerkiksi Helsingin seudun raideliikenteen varteen.

3. Alueet, joilla joukkoliikenteen, kävelyn ja pyöräilyn palvelutaso on niin hyvä, että autoilu ei ole mielekäs vaihtoehto

Joillakin alueilla joukkoliikenteen, kävelyn ja pyöräilyn yhteinen palvelutaso on niin hyvä, että auton omistaminen on yksilön kannalta järjetön vaihtoehto. Samoilla alueilla lisäksi usein auton omistaminen on hankalaa, koska pysäköintipaikkoja ei ole tai ne ovat kalliita. 

Tällaisessa ympäristössä autottoman elämäntavan valitsevat myös ne, jotka eivät sitä oman tietoisen valintansa takia tee.

Nähdäkseni tällaista ympäristöä nyky-Suomessa ovat lähinnä kaupunkikeskustat sekä Helsingin "kantakaupunki" sekä mahdollisesti muutamat muut, suppeahkot alueet lähinnä Helsingin raideliikenteen vaikutuspiirissä.

Omista valinnoistani:

Asun Turun keskustassa enkä omista autoa, koska toisaalta minulla on varaa maksaa haluamastani asuintasosta ja -paikasta ja toisaalta koska sekä henkilökohtaisen vakaumuksen takia että säästääkseni autoon menevät rahat, en halua omistaa autoa. Kuulun siis hahmottelemaani ryhmään 2 mutta asun alueella, jossa myös tapaus 3 on mahdollinen.

----------


## kuukanko

(Mikon alkuperäinen viesti oli Helsingin BEST-keskustelussa, mutta jatko sopinee paremmin tähän viestiketjuun)




> Eiköhän ole selvää, että jos päivittäinen ajansäästö on puoli tuntia, niin valitaan auto jos siihen on mahdollisuus.


Auton kannattavuutta voisi laskea vaikka tätä kautta:
- oletetaan auton itsensä kustannuksiksi 6000 e/v (Autoliiton laskelmien mukaan vuonna 2004 käytetyn auton kilometrikustannus oli 35 s/km, jos autolla ajetaan 20000 km vuodessa)
- oletetaan auton parkkimaksujen olevan yhtä suuria kuin joukkoliikenteen kausilipun hinta
- lasketaan auton säästävän vuodessa aikaa 120 tuntia (n. puoli tuntia jokaisena arkipäivänä)
=> auton säästämän ajan hinnaksi tulee 50 e/h

Tuskinpa kukaan tietysti tekee tuollaisia laskelmia, vaan valitsee kulkuvälineensä ihan vain sen mukaan miltä sattuu tuntumaan. Mutta kuten nähdään, esimerkkinä olleen laskelman tapauksessa auton säästämän ajan tuntihinta olisi aika kova. Useimpien palkka on sen verran pieni, että halvemmaksi tulisi jättää ylityöt tekemättä ja kulkea julkisilla kuin tehdä ylitöitä ja käyttää ne rahat autoon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Olen elänyt pari kautta aikuselämästäni autottomana. 

Aluksi ollessani opiskelija, ja tämä oli jopa Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella erään itäsuomalaisen keskikokoisen kaupungin lähiössä. Autottomuutta kesti pari vuotta, ja aluksi olin valintaani tyytyväinen koska siten säästi rahaa muuhun kivaan, ja olisin pärjännyt pidempäänkin ilman autoa koska asuin opiskelijakylässä joka oli kävelyetäisyyden päässä opinahjosta. Lopulta kyllästyin kuitenkin kun bussiyhteydet kaupungille olivat hitaat ja muulloin kuin ruuhka-aikana harvat. Lisäksi matkan joutui maksamaan kilometritariffin mukaan ja vaihto-oikeutta ei ollut. Sen verran joukkoliikennefriikki olin, että auton hankittuanikin kuljin viikonloppuisin sieltä Helsinkiin useimmiten junalla, koska opiskelija-alennuksella se oli edullista ja talvisaikaan paljon mukavampaa kuin pikkuautolla liukkaila keleillä seikkailu. 

Toinen jakso kesti n. vuoden oli ollessani jo työelämässä ja asuesssani eräässä luoteis-helsinkiläisessä pienehkössä lähiössä. Vanha, opiskeluaikoinani hankkimani auto oli hajonnut, ja ajattelin pärjääväni ilman. Helsingissä tietenkin liikenneyhteydet olivat hyvät, vaikka en edes asunut keskustassa eikä ollut raitiovaunua tai metroa kotiovelta. Mikä harmitti, oli ettei päässyt lähiseudun suuriin marketteihin ostoksille, vaan jouduin kaiken ruoan hankkimaan pienestä ja huonosti varustellusta lähikaupasta. Lisäksi työmatka julkisilla Espoon Kiloon oli suht hidasta koska välissä piti vaihtaa kulkuneuvoa, ja vaikka matka kilometreissä oli lyhyt, välissä oli vyöhykeraja joka tuplasi kuukausikortin hinnan. Siksi päätin ostaa auton jo n vuoden autottomuuden jälkeen, ja aloin kulkea sillä lähes kaikki matkani, koska kuvittelin että se on tässä tilanteessa edullista, pääsyy oli tietenkin laiskuus. 

Sitten yhdessä vaiheessa muutin tapojani. Työmaani muutti Helsingin Valllilaan. Silloin lakkasin kulkemasta autolla töihin, koska ajansäästö oli pientä julkisillla kulkemiseen verrattuna, mutta rahansäästö sitäkin merkittävämpi.  Tämä siitäkin huolimatta että jouduin vaihtamaan kulkuneuvoa parikin kertaa (bussi-juna-bussi). Suora bussikin olisi ollut olemassa mutta se kiersi mutkan kautta ja oli hitaampi.  Kesällä kuljin pyörällä koska matka oli kilometreissä sopivan lyhyt. Autoa tuli käytettyä vain ostos- ja viikonloppureissuihin.

Sittemmin työmaani on muuttanut Pitäjäjanmäelle ja asuinpaikkani ensiksi Pohjois-Vantaalle ja sittemmin Keski-Espooseen. Näistä olen koko ajan kulkenut julkisilla töihin ja auto on saanut jäädä emännän käyttöön ostos- ym reissuja varten päiväksi. Nykyisin kuljen autolla töihin ainoastaan perjantaisin että saan viikonloppuostokset samalla reissulla haettua. Autoa en tarvitse varsinaisesti töissäni, asiakaskäyntini Helsingin keskustaan kuljen julkisilla. 

Näihin kokemuksiin vedoten, ensimmäisenä autottomuusjaksonani olin  "pakkokäyttäjä", toisena kertana kategoriassa 2. 

Nykyisin liikun vapaaehtoisesti töihin ilman autoa, vaikka säästäisin autolla aikaa n 15 min/matka. Tämä siitäkin huolimatta että asemalle ja  asemalta tulee kävelymatkaa 20 min/matka. Suoraa bussia kotiovelta olen myös kokeillut mutta se ei ole ollenkaan nopeampi. Siksi suhtaudun kriittisesti niihin jotka vastustavat raskasta raideliikennettä+liityntäliikennettä mm suorien yhteyksien katoamisella, koska ne eivät ole todellisuudessa niin nopeita kuin väitetään. 

Harva on pääkaupunkiseudullakaan niin onnekkaassa asemassa että bussi sekä hakee kotiovelta että vie työpaikan ovelle asti. Kaikissa tilanteissa on tehtävä siirtymämatkoja kävellen, toiset pidempiä, toiset lyhyempiä.  Se nyt on vain on niin että junan ja metron keskimatkanopeus on busseja ja raitiovaunuja niin paljon korkeampi, että se kompensoi kävelymatkojen pidentymisen tai vaihtoihin menevin ajan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Itsekin olen ilman autoa. Syyt: Asun lähellä keskustaa hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien päässä, työmatka on vaihdoton. Monet vapaa-ajan kiinnostukset ovat keskustassa tai sen välittömässä läheisyydessä. Lisäksi laskin että vuoden joukkoliikennelippujen hinnalla ei saa maksettua kuin auton pakollisen liikennevakuutuksen, sitten tulee lisäksi polttoaine ja niin paljon muita kuluja että... Eli kun on kiire voin hyvillä mielin ottaa vaikka taksin.
Autottomuus siis soveltuu nykyiseen elämäntilanteeseeni hyvin, miten on vaikkapa kymmenen vuoden kuluttua, kempä tietäisi...

----------


## heka

Valitettavan usein ihminen autoistuu hankkiessaan auton. Moni tekee sitten kaikki matkansa autolla oli siinä järkeä tai ei. Ajansäästökin voi jäädä näennäiseksi, jos ei lasketa esim. parkkeeraamiseen menevää aikaa. Auto sitoo käyttäjäänsä varsinkin kaupungilla, koska se on jätettävä johonkin ja mietittävä sitten, siirtääkö seuraavaan paikkaan vai hakeako myöhemmin. Autoistumisesta tulee vielä täydellisempää, jos perheessä onkin kaksi autoa. Semminkin, jos ei enää edes haluta käyttää muita kulkumuotoja, vaikka se järkevämpää olisikin. Sitten ei enää muusta tiedetäkään, ja satunnaisista joukkoliikennematkoista puhutaan kauhukokemuksina.

Nykyisin kovin harva valitsee tietoisesti autottomuuden. Ehkä auton omistajan olisikin oleellisempaa välttää autoistuminen. Se vaatii kuitenkin hieman laajempaa ajattelua ja kieltämättä vähän viitseliäisyyttäkin, kuin mihin ihmiset itsekeskeisyydessään ovat valmiita.

Itselläni on auto, mutta käytän sitä vain satunnaisesti. Työmatkat sujuvat ratikalla, automarketteihin en mene, ei ole autoa vaativia harrastuksia jne. Ei auton omistamisessa järkeä olekaan, ja ajetut kilometrit ovat kalliita. Mutta rahankuluahan olisi vain lisää, jos ajaisin enemmän. Silti en raaski siitä luopuakaan, vaikka taksilla ajaminen tulisi halvemmaksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tästä viestiketjusta taisi tulla foorumilaisten liikkumisen blogi?

On tietenkin kiva miettiä omia valintoja, mutta varoitan yleistämästä niitä. En malta olla ottamatta tästä esimerkiksi sitä, että Rainer yleistää liityntäliikenteen suoria yhteyksiä nopeammaksi sen perusteella, että on omaa kokemusta, joka tällaista ajatusta tukee. On parempi uskoa tilastoihin ja yleiseen kokemukseen, jota on mm. Länsiväylän suunnan bussiliikenteen käyttäjillä.

Ajatukset siitä, miten ihmiset yleensä käyttäytyvät, on paras perustaa tilastolliseen kokemukseen. Se osoittaa, että ihmiset ovat laiskoja ja mukavuudenhaluisia. Ne, joiden mielestä vaihtaminen on kivaa tai 20 min pakollinen kävelymatka terveellistä liikuntaa, ovat marginaalinen vähemmistö.

Ihmiset ovat myös hyvin epärationaalisia. Sen sijaan he elävät mielikuvien perusteella. Ja mielikuvia onnistutaan muokkaamaan niin, että ihmiset saadaan käyttäytymään omaa etuaan vastaan luullen, että he käyttäytyvät oman etunsa mukaisesti. Yksi esimerkki tästä on, että sisätiloihin viedyt ihmiset eivät enää tajua aikaa ja paikkaa, koska niitä on vaikea hahmottaa ilman ulkotilan maamerkkejä ja päivänvalon muutosta. Toinen ja tavallisempi esimerkki on, että ihmiset uskovat tehneensä edullisia ostoksia, kun he säästävät tunnetusta tarjoustuotteesta muutaman kymmenen senttiä, mutta maksavat kaikesta muusta yhteensä monta euroa enemmän.

Jostain syystä joukkoliikenteessä on vieroksuttu sellaista markkinointia ja mainostamista, jolla ihmiset saadaan ostamaan ja käyttämään autoja. Jos haluttaisiin, joukkoliikenteen etuja ja elämäntapaa voitaisiin yhtä hyvin mainostaa yliampuvasti kuten automainonnassa. Markkinoinnilla luodaan haluttu brandi, ja niin voidaan tehdä joukkoliikenteellekin - jos tahdottaisiin.

Olisiko syy kuitenkin vain siinä, ettei joukkoliikenteen menestykseen liity ansaitsemisen intressiä kuten on autokaupan kanssa.

Hyväksyisittekö te täällä foorumilla joukkoliikenteen mainostamisen ja brändäämisen?

Antero

Korjaus: toisen kappaleen toisen virkkeen alku muotoon "En malta olla ottamatta tästä esimerkiksi".

----------


## ultrix

Minusta asiassa ei olisi mitään väärää, pikemminkin päinvastoin. Ilmoittaudun tosin ilmankin ylpeästi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäksi, vaikka auto olisi tallissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Ai niin, jäi kertomatta. Jos jotakuta kumminkin kiinnostaisi.

Synnyin autottomaan perheeseen, mutta kun autotuonti vapautui, meistä tuli autoperhe. Kasvoin käyttämään omaa ajoneuvoa, ja mopo oli aikanaan vapauden lahja.

Opiskeluaika opetti ymmärtämään, että ilman autoa on paljon mukavampaa. Esim. matkan Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä sai nukkua. Ajalla auton ratissa oli siis suuri negatiivinen arvo ja aika junassa oli enemmän positiivinen. Puhumatta liikkumisen kustannuksista.

Lyhyt keskusta-asuminen Helsingissä oli onnen aikaa, mutta Vantaalla oli pakko olla auto. Itse kuljin töihin bussilla, mutta vaimo autolla Espooseen. Ne kehäyhteydet...

Nykyään asun Helsingissä, koska halusin päästä eroon pakkoautoilusta. Valitettavasti jouduin kuitenkin kärsimään liityntäliikenneperiaatteesta, joka minun kokemukseni mukaan on täysin päinvastaista kuin Rainerin ajatus. Suoralla bussilla puhumattakaan esikaupunkiratikasta pääsisin nopeammin keskustaan kuin liityntäbussilla neljän aikaan metroasemalle. Tai sitten kävellen mihin hyvänsä aikaan. Mutta se siitä, tiedän, että on parempiakin liityntäyhteyksiä kuin omani.

Täysin eroon pakkoautoilusta en kuitenkaan ole päässyt. Ruokaa ei saa muuten. Hankalien liityntäyhteyksien vuoksi eivät ruokaostokset vaihdon yhteydessä innosta. Ruokakaupan pitäisi olla joukkoliikenteen ja kodin välissä, ei kesken joukkoliikennematkaa. Suurmarketeissa emme autolla ruokaa käy ostamassa, vaikka Itäkeskuksen ostohelvetti ja Citymarket ovat lähinnä. Molemmissa saa kävellä yhtä pitkään kuin ennen kodin ja lähikaupan välillä (siis 1960-luvulla). Sen lisäksi ovat autoilun ruuhkat. Ajamme pienempiin kauppoihin. Niistä saa perusruoan, erikoisuuksia ei saa ostohelveteistäkään.

Jos en joukkoliikennettä käyttäisi, ei sen täkäläinen laatu harmittaisi. Mutta kun käytän ja tiedän paremmasta, niin harmittaa. Joka matkalla.

Antero

----------


## Hape

Antero, kysymykseesi että hyväksyttäisiinkö joukkoliikenteen mainostaminen ja brändääminen, vastaisin että hyväksyisin. Mielestäni joukkoliikenteen profiilia pitää välillä nostaa erilaisilla kampanjoilla.

----------


## JudgeT

> <epärationaalisuusanalyysi>
>  Jos haluttaisiin, joukkoliikenteen etuja ja elämäntapaa voitaisiin yhtä hyvin mainostaa yliampuvasti kuten automainonnassa. Markkinoinnilla luodaan haluttu brandi, ja niin voidaan tehdä joukkoliikenteellekin - jos tahdottaisiin. Olisiko syy kuitenkin vain siinä, ettei joukkoliikenteen menestykseen liity ansaitsemisen intressiä kuten on autokaupan kanssa.


Anteron epärationaalisuusanalyysi oli varsin hyvä etenkin tällaisessa elämyshakuisessa maailmassa, jossa rationaalisuus on lähinnä kirosana.  Olen itsekin miettinyt, miksi monia muita tuotteita ja palveluja markkinoidaan paljon aggressiivisemmin kuin joukkoliikennettä, vaikka nimenomaan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjällä on mahdollisuus valita joka aamu oman auton käyttö. 

Jos ajatellaan, miksi jl-mainonta on varsin kesyä, niin eräitä syitä voisivat olla jl-päättäjien ja -vaikuttajien virkamies- ja insinöörivaltaisuus sekä käytössä olevien määrärahojen vähyys. Mainostoimistoja pidetään ehkä kalliina ja markkinoinnista saatavaa hyötyä joko vähäisenä tai vaikeasti mitattavana, joten mainokset laaditaan itse ja käytetään halpoja medioita. Valitettavasti tästä seuraa, että mainoksetkin ovat usein varsin keskinkertaisia ja niiden teho on mitä on. Viimeaikaiset HKL:n sloganit ja vertailut ovat IMHO askel parempaan suuntaan, tosin näkeekö kohderyhmä niitä jl-välineissä jaettavien ilmaislehtien välistä? 

Onhan joukkoliikenteessäkin toki ansaitsemisen intressi: matkustajamäärän kasvaessa voidaan olettaa kannattavuuden kasvavan, jos ceteris paribus on voimassa. Voidaan toki esittää n+1 poikkeustapausta, mutta perustapaus lienee kuitenkin noin.




> Hyväksyisittekö te täällä foorumilla joukkoliikenteen mainostamisen ja brändäämisen?


Itse hyväksyisin, ja varsin aggressiivisenkin sellaisen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mainostoimistoja pidetään ehkä kalliina ja markkinoinnista saatavaa hyötyä joko vähäisenä tai vaikeasti mitattavana, joten mainokset laaditaan itse ja käytetään halpoja medioita. Valitettavasti tästä seuraa, että mainoksetkin ovat usein varsin keskinkertaisia ja niiden teho on mitä on.


Viime vuonna taisi olla YTV, joka halusi kampanjan joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi. Kampanja oli tarkoitus viisaasti teettää "oikeassa" mainostoimistossa. Halukkaita tarjoajia taisi tulla vain yksi!

Tämä kertonee siitä, että joukkoliikenne on mainostoimistoväelle täysin vieras asia. Toimistonhan pitäisi osata sanoa, millä tavoin tuote pitää markkinoida, jotta se menee kaupaksi. Mutta ei varmaan osaa, jos ei ymmärrä tuotteesta mitään. Kuvitelkaa nyt, mitä voisi keksiä joukkoliikenteen mainostamiseksi sellainen copy (copywriter, mainostoimistossa se henkilö, joka keksii kampanjat, sloganit, tv-mainosten käsikset jne.), joka tulee keskutassa olevaan toiminstoonsa joka aamu autolla, koska hänen mielestään se on ainoa järkevä tapa liikkua trendikkäästi.

VR Oy:llä on ollut pitkään kivimies-kampanja, ja siitä on syntynyt paljon mukavia mainoksia, jotka ovat ilmeisesti myös tehonneet. Tämän touhun taustana on kuitenkin erikoilaatuinen kytkentä. Kivimiehet suunnitellut arkkitehti Saarinen oli kampanjaa tekevän toimiston avainhenkilön isoisä. (Jos olen tarinan oikein ymmärtänyt ja muistanut.)

Antero

----------


## dima

Laitetaan joulun kunniaksi tällainen "hauska?" pohdinta:

Kun aikanaan olin pääkaupunkiseudulla töissä, mietittiin joskus kollegojen kanssa, että oikeastaan ainoita ihmisiä jotka autoa enemmin tarvitsevat, ovat joukkoliikenteen kuskit! Tämä varsinkin, jos menee ajamaan aamun ensimmäisisiä tai illalla viimeiseksi loppuvia vuoroja. Kun silloin ei joukkoliikenne vielä / enää kulje. Eikä hk-kuljetuksia ollut kuin HKL:lla ja STA:lla.  :Wink:  

Dima toivottaa kaikille tämän forumin lukijoille *oikein hyvää joulua*!

----------


## vristo

*Hyvää Joulua* vaan myös täältä Kiinasta!

Oikein mielenkiintoinen pohdiskelu täällä käynnissä;  tätä asiaa olen itsekin usein pohtinut.

Olen ollut aina joukkoliikennekäyttäjä, mutta en myöskään tyrmää oman auton käyttöä. 

Täytyy sanoa, että Helsingissä asuessani en tarvinnut/kaivannut juurikaan omaa autoa, sillä olin asunut siellä aina hyvien liikenneyhtyksien varrella. Näitä olivat Laru, Reimarla, Itä-Pasila ja Valtimontie, josta en ole ihan varma, kuuluuko sen Koskelaan vai Kumpulaan (taitaa olla aivan kummankin rajalla). Etenkin Lauttasaaresta ja tuolta Valtimontieltä on todella nopeat joukkoliikenneyhteydet keskustaan ja muuallekin. Lauttasaarentiellä kulkevat sekä HKL:n sisäiset, että YTV:n seutulinjat, jotka kaikki kelpasivat minulla ja niinpä usein hyppäsin ensimmäisenä tulevaan bussiin. Kampin uuden terminaalin valmistuttua, viime kesänä, tämä nopeus vain korostui ja YTV:n seutubusseistä tuli aivan metron veroisia kulkuneuvoja. Itse lopetin noiden hitaiden heilureiden (65A/66A) käytön kokonaan viime kesänä ja nautin Kampin toimivuudesta/mukavuudesta. Samoin Valtimontiellä ei yleensä kauaa tarvinnut odottaa bussia keskustaan. Siis ihanteellisia paikkoja asua joukkoliikenneihmiselle ja poikamiehelle  :Smile: . Ne harvat kerrat kun autoa tarvitsin, oli aina joku autollinen kaverini tai tuttavani auttamassa.

Mutta mitäs nyt? 

Olen muuttanut pois Suomesta (jo vuonna 2002, vaikka joka kesä Helsingissä olenkin senkin jälkeen työskennellyt), olen naimisissa ja jälkikasvua on jo yksi sekä toinen tulossa. Täälläkin joukkoliikenne on halpaa, nopeaa ja mukavaa. Siis, jos matkustelet yksin tai korkeintaan vaimon kanssa. Mutta kun lapsiperhe lähtee liikkeelle ja pitäisi mennä perheen ostoksille, jonnekin harrastuksiin tai vaikkapa vähän kauemmaksi luontoa katsomaan, niin homma ei olekaan aivan niin yksinkertaista enää. Ei edes Suomessa YTV-alueella, pienemmistä kaupungeista puhumattakaan. Monista vannoutuneista joukkoliikennetuttavistani on tullut perheistymisen myötä autoilijoita. On niin paljon helpompaa ottaa se oma kärry pihasta, kun lampsia lastenvaunujen ja muksulauman kanssa jonnekin joukkoliikenneväylän varteen ja esimerkiksi odottaa bussia, jossa on jo lastenvaunupaikat täynnä. Odota siinä sitten seuraavaa. Myöskään kanssamatkustajat eivät ole, kokemukseni mukaan, aina niin myötämielisiä "meluavaa" perhettä kohtaan. Ei se ihme, että pinna alkaa kiristyä ja oman auton hankinta alkaa vakavan harkinnan kohteena. Näin on myöskin asia täällä Kiinassa. 

Asun siis Fuzhoussa, joka on Fujianin maakunnan pääkaupunki ja asukkaita on noin 5 miljoonaa. Keskisuuri kaupunkin Kiinassa siis (Peking ja Shanghai yli 10 miljoonaa ja Hongkong 7 miljoonaa). Bussimatka täällä maksaa 0.10 euroa (kertamaksu, jossa ei ole vaihto-oikeutta), eli hyvin edullinen. Bussit ovat kohtuullisia, mutta minkäänlaisia kulkurajoitteisten helpotuksia ei ole, vaan esim. matalalattiabussit ovat tässä kaupungissa vielä utopiaa. Noissa suurissa kaupungeissa niitä toki on jo tullut, mutta tänne niitä saa vielä odottaa. Hieman valoa näkyy tunnelin päässä ja Fuzhouhun on kuulemani mukaan suunnitteilla pilareiden päälle rakennettava metro eli täkäläisittäin "light rail". Jos se on toiminnassa vuonna 2008-2009, kuten suunnitelmiin kuuluu, niin hyvä homma. 

Meidän perheemme on ensi kesänä täkäläisittäin suurperhe ja kulku paikasta toiseen täysissä busseissa (täysi bussi täällä on todellakin TÄYSI, vrt. sardiinipurkki) on tuskallista ja niinpä auto on meilläkin todella vakavan harkinnan alla ja luulempa, että meille hankitaan moderni, ympäristöystävällinen (niin paljon kuin henkilöauto voi olla  :Wink:  ), polttoainepihi, vähäpäästöinen, mutta riittävän tehokas ja monikäyttöinen perheauto (esim. VW Touran 1.8T) ensi vuoden aikana. 
Lisäksi minun täytyy henkilökohtaisesti tunnustaa pitäväni autoilusta; olen aina viihtynyt ratin takana. Näin se elämä vain on muutanut minuakin.

----------


## SD202

> Ajatukset siitä, miten ihmiset yleensä käyttäytyvät, on paras perustaa tilastolliseen kokemukseen. Se osoittaa, että ihmiset ovat laiskoja ja mukavuudenhaluisia. Ne, joiden mielestä vaihtaminen on kivaa tai 20 min pakollinen kävelymatka terveellistä liikuntaa, ovat marginaalinen vähemmistö.


Tässä on yksi syy, miksi en omista autoa. Kuljen julkisilla kulkuneuvoilla työmatkani ja matkaan sisältyy pakolliset kävelyt niin kodin kuin työpaikankin lähistöllä. Kävelyä tulee yhteensä noin 1,5 km/suunta. Ihan hyvää hyötyliikuntaa siis, enkä pistä kävelyä pahakseni. Autoilevista työkavereistani olen todellakin huomannut, että auto tekee laiskaksi. Jo se tuntuu harmittavan, ettei omaa autoa saakaan pysäköityä 50:n metrin säteelle työpaikan ovesta. Minullehan tuo 50 m on vain pieni osa päivittäisestä kävelymatkastani. Kesäaikaan työmatkani tulee taivallettua polkupyörällä, jolloin hyötyliikunnan määrä kasvaa entisestään.

Muita syitä, joilla olen perustellut autottomuuttani ovat tämänhetkinen elämäntilanteeni: perheettömänä ei juurikaan tarvitse autoa. Lisäksi kulkuyhteydet täältä Itä-Vantaalta ovat hyvät - tietysti omalla autolla saisi joihinkin kohteisiin aina säästettyä sen muutaman minuutin matka-ajassa, mutta onko elämäni kiinni muutamasta "säästetystä" minuutista? Kesälomillani voinkin matkustaa (julkisilla kulkuneuvoilla!) ympäri Eurooppaa ja käyttää niitä rahoja, jotka muuten olisivat kuluneet auton käyttöön.

----------


## Kani

Joku vuosi sitten eräs suuri espoolainen alan yritys mainosti tuotteitaan automaailman henkeen. Bussin turbosta oltiin ylpeitä ja kuljettajille luvattiin "isoa työsuhdeautoa".

Hyvä kysymys on kuitekin, mitä voisi mainostaa. Hyvää palvelua? (Iso osa alan ammattilaisista kokee "vain ajavansa".) Täsmällisyyttä? (Aina riskiaihe.) Kalustoa? (Uudet ratikat seisovat korjaamolla ja bussit ovat halvinta millä kisoissa pärjää.)

Parasta mainosta olisi se, että tuote olisi hyvä ja sitä kautta mainostaisi itse itseään. Kulkumuodot vertaillaan parhaiten työpaikkojen kahvipöydissä. Onko siellä rentoja, elämästä nauttivia joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä, vai pakkomatkustajia, kun ukko tarvitsee auton? Tällaiset samastumisasiat ratkaisevat markkinonnissa paljon.

Joukkoliikenteen pitää olla niin hyvää, ettei sen valitsemiseen tarvita "elämäntapaa", siis jonkinlaista uskontoa, jonka nimissä hyväksyy kaikenlaista hankaluutta ja epäkohtia syyllistäen niitä, jotka eivät hyväksy.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joukkoliikenteen pitää olla niin hyvää, ettei sen valitsemiseen tarvita "elämäntapaa", siis jonkinlaista uskontoa, jonka nimissä hyväksyy kaikenlaista hankaluutta ja epäkohtia syyllistäen niitä, jotka eivät hyväksy.


Niinpä. Nyt vain on sillä tavalla, että tahot joiden uskontona on "Autoilu elämäntapana", ovat luoneet yhdyskuntarakenteemme etenkin Kehä III:n ulkopuolella sellaiseksi, että enin osa aktiiviväestöstä on ajautunut _pakkoautoilijoiksi_. Mainosta ja markkinoi siinä sitten julkisia...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt vain on sillä tavalla, että tahot joiden uskontona on "Autoilu elämäntapana", ovat luoneet yhdyskuntarakenteemme etenkin Kehä III:n ulkopuolella sellaiseksi, että enin osa aktiiviväestöstä on ajautunut _pakkoautoilijoiksi_. Mainosta ja markkinoi siinä sitten julkisia...


Tämä on hyvä huomio. Itsekin olen pitkään puhunut joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjistä ymmärtämättä, että suurempi osa ihmisistä lienee auton pakkokäyttäjiä - itseni mukaan lukien! Eli minunkin on vaikea kuvitella, että perheessämme ei olisi autoa, vaikka usein se seisookin monta päivää käyttämättömänä.

Autokauppa on kuitenkin onnistunut luomaan mielikuvan, ettei autoa ole pakko käyttää tai omistaa, vaan auton omistus on miellyttävää, haluttua ja etuoikeus. Että elämä on parempaa, kun hankkii auton ja käyttää sitä.

Tämä perustuu tietenkin auton hyvien puolien korostamiseen ja haittojen painamiseen unohduksiin. Mikään automainos ei kestä 200 metrin matkalla 45 minuuttia, kuten YLEn aikaisen toimittaja kertoi erehdyttyään aaton aattona keskustaan autolla. Ei mainosteta auton kaivamista lumesta, ikkunoiden raapimista jäästä, hikoilemista autossa helteellä, ruskeata suolavelliä, jota kengät kuljettavat sisään asti tai likaantuvia vaatteita, kun ne koskettavat kuraista autoa.

Sen sijaan joukkoliikenteestä puhuttaessa aiheena ovat vähäisimmätkin haitat ja harmit. Olisiko niin, etteivät auton omistajat siellä kahvipöydässä halua puhua autoilun ongelmista, koska ei ole kivaa myöntää omaa typeryyttään: haluan ajaa autolla, vaikka se tosiasiassa onkin vastenmielistä.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> tahot joiden uskontona on "Autoilu elämäntapana", ovat luoneet yhdyskuntarakenteemme etenkin Kehä III:n ulkopuolella sellaiseksi, että enin osa aktiiviväestöstä on ajautunut _pakkoautoilijoiksi_


Tuo on totta. Olenkin aina ihmetellyt, miksi joukkoliikennealalla puhutaan niin vähän kaavoituksen/yhdyskuntasuunnittelun merkityksestä. Niin kiskoliikennöitsijä kuin bussiyritykset ovat hyviä anomaan rahallista tukea, mutta tärkeimmästä ei kuule protesteja, eli siitä, rakennetaanko joukkoliikenteelle alun perinkään kunnollisia edellytyksiä. Vaikka mitäs se tavallista alan pikkupomoa kiinnostaa, kun on työsuhdeauto alla.

(Volvolla muuten on mainontaa, jossa tunnustetaan, että auto on hidas ja ruuhkiin juuttuva kulkuneuvo. Kuvituksena on miellyttävä, nahkapenkeillä ja kahvikuppitelineillä varustettu ohjaamo ja tekstissä todetaan, että tässä istuen on mukavinta jonottaa.)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olenkin aina ihmetellyt, miksi joukkoliikennealalla puhutaan niin vähän kaavoituksen/yhdyskuntasuunnittelun merkityksestä. Niin kiskoliikennöitsijä kuin bussiyritykset ovat hyviä anomaan rahallista tukea, mutta tärkeimmästä ei kuule protesteja, eli siitä, rakennetaanko joukkoliikenteelle alun perinkään kunnollisia edellytyksiä.


Tämä on erittäin tärkeä huomio - mutta ilmeisesti ei kovinkaan yleinen. Ainakaan autopuolueen keskuudessa. Itse olen juuri tästä syystä valinnut jatko-opintojeni toiseksi aiheeksi yhdyskuntasuunnittelun.

Olisikohan yksi syy ammattikuntien välisessä kissanhännän vedossa. Liikenneinsinööri ei halua myöntää, ettei hänellä olekaan todellista sananvaltaa liikenteen suunnittelussa, vaan sen tekeekin arkkitehti. Arkkitehti taas ei halua myöntää, että hänen suunnittelunsa pitäisi sopeutua liikenneinsinöörin osaamiseen, muuten yhdyskuntarakenne ei toimi.

Vai onko taustalla lapsellinen luulo siitä, ettei liikennettä tarvitse ottaa huomioon. Arkkitehti voi suunnitella asemakaavan mielensä mukaan, liikenneinsinööri kyllä ratkaisee liikenteen. Tämä on havaittavissa modernistisen kaupunkisuunnittelun periaatteissa (1930-luvulta): (lentävä)auto ratkaisee liikenteen ongelman ja vapauttaa suunnittelun liikenteen ahdingosta.

Yhdyskunta- ja liikennesuunnittelu kuitenkin ovat tukkanuottasilla. Itä-Helsinkiä kaavoitettiin 1950-luvulla pikaratikan perusteella. Sillä olisi päässyt asuma-alueiden keskelle. Sitten (metro)liikenneinsinöörit vain ilmoittivat, että tehdään metro, joka on niin iso, ettei sitä voi rakentaa asuntojen keskelle. Syntyi sekä huonoa kaupunkia että huonoa liikennettä. Toinen esimerkki on Kruunuvuorenranta. Liikenneinsinöörillä on hyvä ratkaisu nopeaksi yhteydeksi keskustaan. Mutta raitiotie ja silta eivät kelpaa aluetta vuonna 2006 suunnittelevalle arkkitehdille. Ja taas on tulossa huonoa kaupunkia ja huonoa liikennettä.

Joskus onnistutaan, kuten Katajanokalla, Pikku-Huopalahdessa, Arabianrannassa (aika näyttää..) ja Sörnäistenrannassa, jossa suunnittelun lähtökohtana ovat ratikka ja metroasema.




> (Volvolla muuten on mainontaa, jossa tunnustetaan, että auto on hidas ja ruuhkiin juuttuva kulkuneuvo. Kuvituksena on miellyttävä, nahkapenkeillä ja kahvikuppitelineillä varustettu ohjaamo ja tekstissä todetaan, että tässä istuen on mukavinta jonottaa.)


Tämäpä yllättävää. Vaan miten mainostettaisiin mielikuvaa siitä, ettei tarvitse jonottaa, kun käyttää joukkoliikennettä?

Antero

----------


## JudgeT

> Viime vuonna taisi olla YTV, joka halusi kampanjan joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi. Kampanja oli tarkoitus viisaasti teettää "oikeassa" mainostoimistossa. Halukkaita tarjoajia taisi tulla vain yksi!


Kiitos lisätiedosta. En huomannut ajatella asiaa siltä kannalta, etteivät (kliseiset) mainostoimistoihmiset välttämättä ymmärrä joukkoliikenteestä tuotteena. 

Ehditkin näemmä kirjoittaa automainosten maailmasta, jossa kaupungit ovat tyhjiä, valo-ohjaus on pois päältä ja citymaasturilla ajetaan pilvenpiirtäjiltä sujuvasti vuoristopuroon. Tähän voisi vastata antimainoksella; yritin etsiä netistä sopivaa sivustoa, mutta niitä löytyi varsin vähän. Kotimaista tuotantoa: http://koti.mbnet.fi/mantynen/vastamainos/index.htm ja ulkomainen, ehkä itsensä turhan vakavasti ottava sivusto: http://adbusters.org/spoofads/index.php Noissa ei tosin ole juurikaan autoiluteemaa.

Juuri kun pääsin sanomasta, niin kotimaasta löytyi tällainen: http://www.junttiauto.com/ Alunperin vain yhtä autotyyppiä mollaava sivusto tarjoaa kuitenkin Tuotteet -> tarrat -osiossa myös muuta autoilukritiikkiä.

Kysymys on tietenkin siitä, onko mahdollisen jl-mainoskampanjan sävy provokatiivinen, hyviä puolia korostava vai kumpaakin. Provoilun riski on tietysti se, ettei kukaan mainostoimisto lähde toteuttamaan tuollaista pelätessään autoalan mainoseurojen kanavoituvan muualle. Tässäkin on asetelma taloudelliset intressit vs. yhteiskuntakokonaisuus. Lisäksi Kani toi esiin hyviä kysymyksiä siitä, mitä etenkin bussijoukkoliikenteestä voitaisiin oikeasti mainostaa. Kohdistuisiko mainostus sitten raideliikenteen hyviin puoliin?   :Very Happy:

----------


## JudgeT

> Vaan miten mainostettaisiin mielikuvaa siitä, ettei tarvitse jonottaa, kun käyttää joukkoliikennettä?


Ottamalla kuvia Lautta- tai Kulosaaren sillalla ruuhkasuuntaan siten, että kuvassa on myös jl-väline?   :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

Kiitos JudgeT hauskoista linkeistä. Noille eivät vain taida katumaastureiden ostajat eksyä edes vahingossa.




> Kysymys on tietenkin siitä, onko mahdollisen jl-mainoskampanjan sävy provokatiivinen, hyviä puolia korostava vai kumpaakin. Provoilun riski on tietysti se, ettei kukaan mainostoimisto lähde toteuttamaan tuollaista pelätessään autoalan mainoseurojen kanavoituvan muualle. Tässäkin on asetelma taloudelliset intressit vs. yhteiskuntakokonaisuus.


Niinpä niin, tässä taas sama. Kun kumarrat yhdelle, pyllistät toiselle. Hesarin selaaminen antaa myös hyvän mielikuvan siitä, miksi lehden entinen lauantainen Liikenne-liite muuttui Auto-liitteeksi.

Syksyllä tässä liitteessä piti tulla sarja joukkoliikenneaiheisia juttuja. Muistan nähneeni niitä peräti 2 kpl. Molemmat kooltaan noin A5. Siis järisyttävää joukkoliikennetietouden jakoa! Mutta vakavasti ottaen ajatus oli hyvä. Autokansa olisi edes vahingossa saanut jotain tuntumaa "niiden muiden" liikkumisesta. Olisikohan se ollutkin syy siihen, että sarja loppui alkuunsa.

Yritimme Suomen Liikenneliitossa julkaista muuta kuin autoilua käsittelevää liikkennelehteä. Mutta se jäi ensimmäiseen numeroon, koska lehden tilaamisesta ei ollut kiinnostunut oikein kukaan. Autolehti ei tilaajia tarvitse, sillä sellainen elää mukavasti automainoksilla.




> Lisäksi Kani toi esiin hyviä kysymyksiä siitä, mitä etenkin bussijoukkoliikenteestä voitaisiin oikeasti mainostaa. Kohdistuisiko mainostus sitten raideliikenteen hyviin puoliin?


Kanin esimerkit osoittivat minusta juuri sitä, miten vähän mainostoimistossa ymmärrettiin joukkoliikenteestä. Mainontahan perustui täysin siihen, että joukkoliikenne on autoilun korvike, josta pitäisi löytää samoja asioita kuin autoilusta.

Joukkoliikennettä pitää tietenkin mainostaa niillä asioilla, jotka ovat sille ominaisia. Ei se, joka haluaa tuntea turbon tai nostattaa egoaan mahdollisimman kalliilla peltilaatikolla, ole oikea kohderyhmä. Vaan esimerkiksi se, joka haluaa lukea matkustaessaan, levätä silmät kiinni, olla kaivelematta autoa hangesta talvella, olla taiteilematta lastenvaunuja takaluukkuun, ottaa ruoan kanssa illallisella viiniä, tulla palvelluksi eikä palvella itse jne.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Juuri kun pääsin sanomasta, niin kotimaasta löytyi tällainen: http://www.junttiauto.com/


Junttiauton graafinen suunnittellu näkyykin olevan asiantuntevaa käsialaa   :Very Happy:

----------


## Kani

Junttiauto on hauska inside-provokaatio, mutta siitäkin yhtä lailla paistaa läpi yksipuolisuus: sivuston tekijä ei ilmeisesti käytä itse henkilöautoa lainkaan ja siksi suhtautuu toiseen kulkumuotoon vihollisena ja mustavalkoisesti. Tuolla tyylillä tuskin houkuteltaisiin yhtään autoilijaa pois ratista.

Viittasin Volvoon ja espoolaiseen bussiyhtiöön sikäli, että kyllä joukkoliikenteenkin mainonta voisi joskus vähän relata ja olla pikkuisen vähemmän "järkiperäistä" ja sikäli ottaa mallia automainonnasta. Mainonta on kuitenkin entistä enemmän mielikuvia ja entistä vähemmän tuoteselosteita, enkä panisi pahaksi, jos joukkoliikennemainontakin olisi nykyistä hauskempaa. (Vrt. Kivimiehet, jotka puhuvat mitä sattuu ja itse asia ilmoitetaan lyhyesti lopputekstinä.)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Viittasin Volvoon ja espoolaiseen bussiyhtiöön sikäli, että kyllä joukkoliikenteenkin mainonta voisi joskus vähän relata ja olla pikkuisen vähemmän "järkiperäistä" ja sikäli ottaa mallia automainonnasta. Mainonta on kuitenkin entistä enemmän mielikuvia ja entistä vähemmän tuoteselosteita, enkä panisi pahaksi, jos joukkoliikennemainontakin olisi nykyistä hauskempaa. (Vrt. Kivimiehet, jotka puhuvat mitä sattuu ja itse asia ilmoitetaan lyhyesti lopputekstinä.)


Olen samaa mieltä. Ihmisiä ovat niin auton kuin joukkoliikenteenkin käyttäjät. He ovat tottuneet tiettyyn markkinointiviestinnän (=mainonta) tyyliin kaikessa muussakin elämässään. Jos tätä heille tuttua kieltä ei tule jonkin asian taholta, se asia lakkaa äkkiä olemasta.

Kivimieskampanjassa tämä asia on ymmärretty. Kivimiehet ovat mainio idea mainonnan päämannekiineina: persoonalliset, tunnetut ja silti mahdottomat varastaa liitettäväksi mihinkään muuhun. Muuten käytetään samoja keinoja kuin mainonnassa yleensä.

Juntti-Auto oli negatiivista mainontaa, jolla ei oikeasti saavuta mitään. Paitsi ehkä sitä, mihin sillä ei pyritä. Elämäni kuvottavin mainos, pesujahe Tagista, oli niin ällöttävä, että Tagin myynti nousi kuin raketti. Siis vuosikymmeniä sitten, huolimatta siitä, että itse en koskaan ostanut Tagia.

Kun olisi joku, joka positiivisella tavalla käyttäisi kaikki automainonnan kliseet joukkoliikenteeseen. Olen työssäni näyttänyt kuvia nykyaikaisista raitiovaunuista luvaten ensin, että näytän, millaisia katumaastureita minulla on tarjota. Se ei ole loukannut ketään, ja viesti on mennyt perille. Moderneja joukkoliikennevälineitä, joissa on tyyliä, muotoilua ja jopa vähän uhoa - siitähän nykyään liikenteessä tykätään. Tässä tapauksessa se vain on täysin turvallista.

Antero

----------


## JudgeT

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Kani
> 
> Viittasin Volvoon ja espoolaiseen bussiyhtiöön sikäli, että kyllä joukkoliikenteenkin mainonta voisi joskus vähän relata ja olla pikkuisen vähemmän "järkiperäistä" ja sikäli ottaa mallia automainonnasta. Mainonta on kuitenkin entistä enemmän mielikuvia ja entistä vähemmän tuoteselosteita, enkä panisi pahaksi, jos joukkoliikennemainontakin olisi nykyistä hauskempaa. (Vrt. Kivimiehet, jotka puhuvat mitä sattuu ja itse asia ilmoitetaan lyhyesti lopputekstinä.)
> 
> 
> Olen samaa mieltä. Ihmisiä ovat niin auton kuin joukkoliikenteenkin käyttäjät. ***snap*** Kivimieskampanjassa tämä asia on ymmärretty. Kivimiehet ovat mainio idea mainonnan päämannekiineina: persoonalliset, tunnetut ja silti mahdottomat varastaa liitettäväksi mihinkään muuhun. Muuten käytetään samoja keinoja kuin mainonnassa yleensä.


Kuten myös. Kai se edelleen on niin, että parhaiten puree sopiva huumori ja selkeä yhdistäminen tuotteeseen kaikenmaailman oddvertising-kokeiluista huolimatta. Antimainoksetkin lipsuvat herkästi fanaattisuuden puolelle eivätkä herätä "suuressa yleisössä" muuta kuin torjuntareaktion.




> Juntti-Auto oli negatiivista mainontaa, jolla ei oikeasti saavuta mitään. Paitsi ehkä sitä, mihin sillä ei pyritä. Elämäni kuvottavin mainos, pesujahe Tagista, oli niin ällöttävä, että Tagin myynti nousi kuin raketti.


Jaa, olet ehtinyt olla mainostoimistossakin töissä  :Very Happy: 




> Kun olisi joku, joka positiivisella tavalla käyttäisi kaikki automainonnan kliseet joukkoliikenteeseen. Olen työssäni näyttänyt kuvia nykyaikaisista raitiovaunuista luvaten ensin, että näytän, millaisia katumaastureita minulla on tarjota. Se ei ole loukannut ketään, ja viesti on mennyt perille. Moderneja joukkoliikennevälineitä, joissa on tyyliä, muotoilua ja jopa vähän uhoa - siitähän nykyään liikenteessä tykätään. Tässä tapauksessa se vain on täysin turvallista.


...mutta herkästi tylsää, mikä on nykyään about spitaalin ja ruton synonyymi. Tässäpä siis haastetta: on muokattava asenteita (hmm... olkoon  :Smile:  ja kerrottava joukkoliikenteestä huumorilla, omintakeisesti ja "epätylsästi". Lisäksi ei tekisi pahaa profiloida joukkoliikenteen "peruskäyttäjää" enemmän pukumies- kuin puunhalaajasuuntaan, jos kärjistetty ilmaus sallitaan.

----------


## edsel

VR korostaa uusista junista löytyvän pistoke myös läppäriä varten siinä missä pitkän matkan bussiliikenne yrittää saada kyytiin matkustajia, jotka samaistuvat Pelle Miljoonaan...

----------


## killerpop

Mitä tulee tuohon "autottomuus elämäntapana", niin omalla kohdalla se toteutuu erittäin hyvin. Päivittäiset matkat Tampereen kaupunkiseudun seutulipulla, joka antaa riittävän liikkuma-alueen erittäin kilpailukykyiseen hintaan. 

Työmatkat Tampere-Helsinki ovat nekin tullut hoidettua kaukoliikenteen pikavuoroilla ja muut asiointi-, virkistys- tai harrastusmatkat muualle Suomeen myöskin joukkoliikenteellä, pääasiassa linja-autolla.

Helsingissäkin käytössäni on paikallinen YTV:n matkakortti, jossa tällä hetkellä ei enää ole kautta ladattuna vaan arvoa. Kimppa- ja matkailijalippuja on kuitenkin tullut hyödynnettyä paremman hinta-/laatusuhteen vuoksi, kuin matkakortin arvoa.

Jos äkkiseltään lasken kaikki henkilöautossa tekemät matkat 2005 aikana, niiden määrä tulee jäämään alle kymmenen. Niissäkin usein kyse jonkin sortin kimppakyydistä tai siirtoajosta bussivarikolta pois. Kaikista matkoista puhuttaessa, kyse on prosentuaalisesti hyvin merkityksettömästä osasta.

Mitä itse joukkoliikenteen mainontaan tulee, niin siinä olisi monin verroin parannettavaa. ExpressBus ja VR sentään yrittävät kaukoliikenteessä, mutta muuten päivittäisen matkustustarpeen kampanjoita ei ole ollut tai ne ovat olleet varsin hengettömiä. Enemmän mainontaa kaipaisin muun muassa alueellisten Seutulippujen osalta.

----------


## moxu

Auton ylläpitäminen olisi aivan liian kallista ja hankalaa ainakin minunlaiselleni kulkijalle -puhumattakaan siitä, että asun kaupungissa, julkisen liikenteen palvelujen äärellä ja pyörätien varrella. Ja onhan minua elämäntapafillaristiksikin sanottu -pidän sitä arvonimenä.

Mutta on toki niitäkin, joille oma auto on välttämätön kulutus- ja kestohyödyke. Tosin kaupunkiolosuhteissa heitä lienee aika pieni vähemmistö. Suoraan ajateltuna ei tule mieleen yhtään sellaista ammattiryhmää, jolle oma auto olisi ehdottoman välttämätön, liikkuvaisille toimittajillekin kun riittää työnantajan biili...

----------


## PNu

> VR Oy:llä on ollut pitkään kivimies-kampanja, ja siitä on syntynyt paljon mukavia mainoksia, jotka ovat ilmeisesti myös tehonneet. Tämän touhun taustana on kuitenkin erikoilaatuinen kytkentä. Kivimiehet suunnitellut arkkitehti Saarinen oli kampanjaa tekevän toimiston avainhenkilön isoisä. (Jos olen tarinan oikein ymmärtänyt ja muistanut.)


Saarinen suunnitteli Helsingin asemarakennuksen mutta kivimiehet ovat Emil Wikströmin käsialaa.

----------


## JE

> Saarinen suunnitteli Helsingin asemarakennuksen mutta kivimiehet ovat Emil Wikströmin käsialaa.


Mutta mainosprojektin avainhenkilö on silti Saarisen, ei Wikströmin pojanpoika, jos olen oikein käsittänyt.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut PNu
> 
> Saarinen suunnitteli Helsingin asemarakennuksen mutta kivimiehet ovat Emil Wikströmin käsialaa.
> 
> 
> Mutta mainosprojektin avainhenkilö on silti Saarisen, ei Wikströmin pojanpoika, jos olen oikein käsittänyt.


Kyllä näin on. Kyse on Eliel Saarisen pojan pojasta. Kivimiehet ovat keskeinen osa Eliel Saarisen suunnittelemaa asemarakennusta, vaikka itse patsaat olisivatkin Wikströmin työtä.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

Autoton elämäntapa onnistuu kunnolla muutamissa paikoissa maatamme joukkoliikenteen risteyspaikoilla, josta pääsee kunnolla eri puolille kaupunkia. Tässä muutamia joissa se mielestäni toteutuu hyvin, ehdottakaapa lisää jos keksitte:
Helsingin ydinkeskusta (kaikki suunnat, kaikki liikennevälineet)Sörnäinen (Lahdenväylän ja Tuusulanväylän bussit, ratikat, metro)Töölö (Mannerheimintien paikallisbussit, Turunväylän kaukobussit, ratikat)Pasila (kaukojunat, kaikki lähiliikennejunat, bussit, ratikat)Itäkeskus (metro kolmeen suuntaan, liityntäbussit, seudun poikittaislinjat)Etelä-Haaga (poikittaislinjat, rantaradan ja Martinlaakson radan paikallisjunat)Malmi (Tikkurilan ja Keravan junat, poikittaislinjat, paikallislinjat)Tikkurila (leijonanosa Vantaan sisäisistä busseista, kaukojunat, lähijunat)Tapiola (Länsiväylän bussit ja Kirkkonummen suunnan kaukobussit)Pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella:
Tampereen keskustaTurun keskustaHervanta

----------


## ultrix

Mites olisi Leppävaara, ehkä myös Grani ja Espoon keskus? :)

----------


## Jussi

Myös Myyrmäessä (ainakin keskustassa) vaatimukset mielestäni toteutuvat. Lähijuna 10 minuutin välein Helsinkiin ja busseja lähes joka suuntaan. Marja-rata vielä aikanaan korjaa suurimman ongelmakohdan, eli yhteydet Tikkurilan suuntaan.

Ehkäpä vaatimukset täyttyvät myös muualla M-junan varressa ainakin kohtalaisesti.

----------


## Jussi

> Mites olisi Leppävaara, ehkä myös Grani ja Espoon keskus?


Leppävaara varmasti, Espoon keskuksesta yhteydet varsinkaan Tapiolan suuntaan eivät ole siitä parhaimmasta päästä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Oulunkylä: I/K/N/T-junat + Jokeri

----------


## edsel

> Autoton elämäntapa onnistuu kunnolla muutamissa paikoissa maatamme joukkoliikenteen risteyspaikoilla, josta pääsee kunnolla eri puolille kaupunkia.


Eikös autottomuus "elämäntapana" hyäkysyisi jopa pienet uhraukset ja epämukavuudet? Noilla maintuilla paikoilla onnistuu ihan tavallinenkin elämä autottomasti ilman mitään ylimääräistä vaivaa tai ajanhukkaa. Monet noudattavat tuollaista "elämäntapaa" arkielämässään huomaamatta siinä mitään erityistä.

Vastaava onnistuu minkä tahansa kaupungin keskustassa. Tai pienemmälläkin paikalla jos työpaikka, palvelut, ystävät ja harrastukset sattuvat olemaan lähellä. Tai jos suurinta osaa niistä ei jostain syytä ole tai niitä ei tarvitse.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuo suunnitelma toistaa 1960-lukulaista ja Smith-Polvisessa esitettyä autoilumyönteistä joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa. Olen kritisoinut sitä lausunnoissani PLJ-suunnitelmista, koska noilla periaatteilla on tuhottu seudun korkea joukkoliikenteen käyttö. Kun väitetään, että halutaan edistää joukkoliikennettä, miksi sitten tarjotaan niitä ratkaisuja, joista on vuosikymmenten näyttö siitä, että ne heikentävät joukkoliikennettä?


Eikö olisi aika meidän kaikkien myöntää, että joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteen eivät ole tuhonneet valitut liikenneratkaisut ainoastaan, vaan pääsyyllisiä ovat yhtä lailla  tämänhetkinen hajaantunut yhdyskuntarakenne, sekä autoilun halpuus ja helppous joukkoliikenteeseen verrattuna. 

Jos joukkoliikenteen käyttöastetta mitatessa Helsingin rajoja supistettaisiin, niin että "Helsinki" tarkoittaisi ns paljasjalkaisten stadilaisten määritelmää eli kantakaupunkia ilman lähiöitä, niin päästäisiin hyvin korkeaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteeseen. Mutta jos "Helsinkinä" pidetään kaikkea mikä on 70 km säteellä keskustasta, niin ei se voi olla erityisen korkea. 




> Mikä on sellainen joukkoliikenteen tavoitelinjasuunnitelma, josta puuttuu kokonaan joukkoliikenteen perusta, kävelyetäisyydellä olevat yhteydet? Koko liityntärunkoverkkoajatus perustuu täysin vääriin lähtökohtiin, eli siihen, miten tehdään autoliikenteen tieverkkoa. Tieverkon hierarkia on autoilussa toimiva ratkaisu, koska auto lähtee kotipihalta ja vaihtaa sujuvasti "moodia" tonttikadulta moottoritielle. Autoliikenne ei toimi aikataulutettuna, joten sellaista elementtiä ja siihen liittyviä suureita ei ole olemassakaan autoliikenteessä. Mutta joukkoliikenteessä on, ja niillä on keskeinen merkitys, joten niitä ei voi sivuuttaa.


Ensinnäkin, eivätkö liityntäliikenteen pysäkit ole kävelyetäisyydellä sieltä missä ihmiset pääsääntöisesti asuvat? 

Ja sitten, onko se tavoiteltavin asia että jokaisella on kotiovelta vaihdoton yhteys Helsingin keskustaan, jos oma työ- tai koulumatka suuntautuu lähimpään aluekeskukseen, tai vaikka Vallilaan?




> Muualla on näitä samoja ajatuksia kokeiltu ja niistä on opittu. Meillä näitä suunnitelmia tekevät edelleen saman ihmiset, jotka kävivät koulunsa Smith-Polvisen aikaan. Eivätkä he ole halunneet seurata aikaa, vaan pitää jääräpäisesti kiinni siitä, minkä kerran ovat omaksuneet.


Kysymys on lähinnä siitä että lähes kaikilla 1900-luvulla syntyneillä on melko kritiikitön suhtautuminen autoihin. Sellainen joka ei pidä auton omistamista tai käyttöä joissakin tilanteissa tarpeellisena, on hyvin harvinainen poikkeus. Kaikki autonomistajat eivät suinkaan ole "autopuoluelaisia", mutta hyvin moni on sisimmässään. 

Jos kysyy tyypilliseltä "autopuoluelaiselta", kuka vastaaa Helsingin keskustan liikennesuunnittelusta, niin hänen mielestään se on joku pitkätukkainen hippi, jolla ei ole edes ajokorttia.




> Joukkoliikenteessä pitää välttää vaihtoja eikä luoda niitä. Siksi koko suunnitelman lähtökohta on väärä. Joukkoliikenteen väylästön pitää olla sopusoinnussa yhdyskuntarakenteen kanssa. .


"Autopuoluelaiset" ovat aina olleet sitä mieltä että Helsingin seudun yhteiskuntarakenne kehäykkösen ulkopuolella on niin väljä, että se tulisi vallan hyvin toimeen ilman minkäänlaista joukkoliikennettä, tai ainakin niin että yhteiskunnan maksama tariffituki voitaisiin lopettaa, niin että jokainen matkustaja maksaa matkansa kokonaan itse, aivan kuten useimmissa muissa kaupungeissa ja maaseudulla.

Esim Espoossa käytiin 1980-luvulla kovaa kinaa siitä, otetaanko käyttöön pk-seudun yhteinen Seutulippu ja kuukausikortit, joilla on rajoittamaton matkustusoikeus. Seutulippu olisi, jos päättäminen olisi ollut vain Helsingistä ja Vantaasta kiinni, voitu ottaa käyttöön monta vuotta aikaisemmin kuin vasta 1986, kun Espoo lopulta suostui. 

"Autopuoluelaiset", jotka Espoossa vastustivat seutulippua, ja jotka olivat viimeiseen asti niskan päällä,  ihmettelivät että miksi pitäisi kuntalaisten verorahoja tuhlata moiseen. Jos joutuu vaihtamaan bussia matkan aikana, niin se oli oma vika, josta joutuu itse kärsimään kukkarossaan. Niillä jotka Espoossa ei siihen aikaan ollut jostain syystä autoa käytössään (=naiset ja opiskelijat) oli siihen aikaan lähes poikeuksetta määränpäänä Helsingin keskusta, jossa oli lyhyt kävelymatka Kampin bussiasemalta, ja heitä palveli heidän mielestään parhaiten yksityinen bussiliikenne, joka ei tukea tarvinnut. Niillä joilla oli työmatka vaikka Itä- tai Pohjois-Helsinkiin käyttivät lähes poikkeuksetta omaa autoa. Monta vuotta kestävän kinastelun jälkeistä päätöstä ottaa käytöön Seutulippu Espoossa pidän jopa suurempana  joukkoliikenteen voittona kuin viimevuotista päätöstä rakentaa Länsimetro.

Kun tällaista historiallista taustaa vasten tarkastelee Helsingin seudun liikenneverkon kehitystä, niin sanoisin että "Smith & Polvisella" on ollut aika mitätön rooli koko hommassa. Siinä missä Helsingin kantakaupungin sisäpuolella ja Itä-Helsingin metrolähiöissä liikennesuunnittelusta väitetään 1960-80-luvulla vastanneen ajokortittomat hipit ja S&P-byrkokraatit, niin väitän että sen ulkopuolella ovat vastanneet Autoliitto, Tie- ja Vesirakennuslaitos, Neste, Esso, Shell, Suomen Ford, GM, Volvo-Auto, Veho, Konela, Saab-Valmet jne. 

Kun katselee asiaa laajemmin, koko Suomen kannalta, niin lienee selvää, että jokaisella suomalaisella on aika selkeä käsitys mikä henkilöauton merkitys on ollut Suomelle, mutta hyvin harva tuntuu ymmärtävän mikä on rautateiden tai raitiovaunujen merkitys. Jos kysyy asiasta joltain saksalaiselta tai sveitsiläiseltä, saa aivan toisenlaisia vastauksia (vai saako, en ole kysynyt pitkään aikaan). Helsinki ja kehäkolmosen sisäpuoli elää kuitenkin koko Suomea koskevan lainsäädännön ja kansantaloudellisten reunaehtojen alaisena. 

Helppoahan se olisi muuten alkaa syrjiä autoilijoita erilaisin verokeinoin kehän sisäpuolella, niin että saadaan joukkoliikenteelle rahaa ja toimintaedellytyksiä, mutta kun se kehän sisäpuoli ei ole mikään oma valtio, vaan samaa Suomea kuin Töysä tai Tuupovaara, jonka liikenne hoituu kokonaan ihmisten omilla kumipyörillä. Miten se yhtälö pitää ratkaista, että kukaan ei tunne saavansa näpeilleen?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö olisi aika meidän kaikkien myöntää, että joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteen eivät ole tuhonneet valitut liikenneratkaisut ainoastaan, vaan pääsyyllisiä ovat yhtä lailla  tämänhetkinen hajaantunut yhdyskuntarakenne, sekä autoilun halpuus ja helppous joukkoliikenteeseen verrattuna.


Hmm, kummat ovat syitä, kummat seurauksia. En näe syytä muuttaa käsitystäni siitä, että autoilun suosiminen on ollut määrätietoinen valinta. Autoilun kehitystä ei ole haluttu ohjata, eikä oikeasti haluta edelleenkään, vaan väistämätöntä tulevaisuutta yritetään kiertää kaikenlaisin mahdollisin ja koko ajan kalliimmiksi käyvin keinoin. Metropoliksi haluava Helsinki voisi vaikka tutustua autoilun suhteelliseen määrään niissä oikeissa metropoleissa. Tai ehkäpä esikuvana onkin Los Angeles monen tunnin työmatkaruuhkineen. Laisensa metropoli sekin.




> ...Mutta jos "Helsinkinä" pidetään kaikkea mikä on 70 km säteellä keskustasta, niin ei se voi olla erityisen korkea.


Hallinnolliset rajat eivät ole liikenteen toiminnan kannalta millään tavalla merkittäviä. Seutu muodostuu työssäkäyntialueesta, ja liikennettä on tarkasteltava sen laajuudessa. Tosin näyttää siltä, että sen 1960-luvun metrodoktriinin mukaan voidaan kuvitella Helsingin kantakaupunki jonkinlaiseksi erilliseksi saarekkeeksi, jossa on omanlaisensa liikennejärjestelmä, joka ei saa kasvaa muualle.




> Ensinnäkin, eivätkö liityntäliikenteen pysäkit ole kävelyetäisyydellä sieltä missä ihmiset pääsääntöisesti asuvat?


Mitä tuossa suunnitelmassa suunnitellaan tältä osin? Juuri siksihän se on päin mäntyä, kun siinä ei ajatella joukkoliikenteen käyttäjän koko matkaa vaan ainoastaan yhtä osaa matkasta. Se, miten kotiovelta pääsee jumalaisen metron asemalle jääköön herran haltuun?

Jos otsikkona on "linjastosuunnitelma", niin muutaman juna-, metro- ja bussilinjan piirtäminen ei riitä. HKL:n ja YTV:n reittikartoissa näkee yhden esityksen linjastosta, tässä ei yhtään. Joukkoliikenteen palvelu ei ole jonkun runkolinjan vuoroväli ja kyky pysyä aikataulssaan, vaan se, miten kotipysäkki palvelee.




> Ja sitten, onko se tavoiteltavin asia että jokaisella on kotiovelta vaihdoton yhteys Helsingin keskustaan, jos oma työ- tai koulumatka suuntautuu lähimpään aluekeskukseen, tai vaikka Vallilaan?


Minähän en olekaan suunnitellut ja kannattanut keskustakeskeistä tähtiverkkoa. Autollahan pääseekin minne hyvänsä, joukkoliikenteellä vain Helsingin keskustaan - eikä sinnekään vaihdotta.




> Kysymys on lähinnä siitä että lähes kaikilla 1900-luvulla syntyneillä on melko kritiikitön suhtautuminen autoihin. Sellainen joka ei pidä auton omistamista tai käyttöä joissakin tilanteissa tarpeellisena, on hyvin harvinainen poikkeus. Kaikki autonomistajat eivät suinkaan ole "autopuoluelaisia", mutta hyvin moni on sisimmässään.


Auton tarpeellisuus on järjestetty asia. Autoa suosivalla liikennepolitiikalla on tehty mahdolliseksi lopetta autottomia palvelevat toiminnot. Ja toisaalta siirtyä palvelurakenteeseen, joka perustuu auton käyttöön. Sen jälkeen autosta onkin tullut tarpeellinen, kun aluksi se oli vain ylellisyyttä, mukavuutta ja statussymboli.




> Jos kysyy tyypilliseltä "autopuoluelaiselta", kuka vastaaa Helsingin keskustan liikennesuunnittelusta, niin hänen mielestään se on joku pitkätukkainen hippi, jolla ei ole edes ajokorttia.


Voin kyllä uskoa tämän. Ja se, mitä kirjoitit Espoosta, kuvastaa asenteita. Mutta kuinka paljon asenteetkin ovat opittuja? Entä jos olisi tehty kuten Freiburgissa? Tosin en ole turhan sinisilmäinen uskoakseni, että kansanäänestys sinänsä olisi auttanut. Kysehän on siitä, mitä ihmisille kerrotaan. Jälkiviisaus on helppoa, ja monia autoilun haittoja oli vaikea ymmärtää aikana, jolloin Aleksanterinkadulla oli autoja vähemmän kuin nyt.




> Kun katselee asiaa laajemmin, koko Suomen kannalta, niin lienee selvää, että jokaisella suomalaisella on aika selkeä käsitys mikä henkilöauton merkitys on ollut Suomelle, mutta hyvin harva tuntuu ymmärtävän mikä on rautateiden tai raitiovaunujen merkitys.


Ihmisten mielikuvat ovat myös muokkauksen tulosta. Olet aivan oikeassa mm. Autoliiton ja autokaupan panoksesta asiassa. Mutta kyllähän toisenlainenkin muokkaus on kantanut hedelmää. Uskovathan ihmiset metron olevan pelkästään hyvää, kun sitä jatkuvasti toistetaan. Sen tarmonhan olisi voinut käyttää koko joukkoliikenteen hyväksi, muttei ole tainnut olla halua.




> Helppoahan se olisi muuten alkaa syrjiä autoilijoita erilaisin verokeinoin kehän sisäpuolella, niin että saadaan joukkoliikenteelle rahaa ja toimintaedellytyksiä, mutta kun se kehän sisäpuoli ei ole mikään oma valtio, vaan samaa Suomea kuin Töysä tai Tuupovaara, jonka liikenne hoituu kokonaan ihmisten omilla kumipyörillä. Miten se yhtälö pitää ratkaista, että kukaan ei tunne saavansa näpeilleen?


Minusta ei kyse ole autoilun syrjimisestä, vaan sen etuoikeutetun aseman poistamisesta ja jalankulun ja autottoman elämän syrjinnän lopettamisesta.

Vertaan tätä vaikka tupakointiin. Oli aika, jolloin tupakan vastustaminen tai savuttoman hengitysilman vaatiminen oli tupakoitsijoiden ihmisoikeuksien ja vapauksien loukkaamista ja siksi lähes rikos. Jokaisella piti olla oikeus tupakoida, ei olla tupakoimatta. Aika kauan kesti, että palattiin oikeuteen olla kärsimättä muiden tupakoinnista, joka ei ole mitenkään välttämätöntä.

Toivon, että tämä sama asia toteutuu myös autoilun suhteen. Eli että lainsäädäntö takaa ensisijaisena oikeuden olla ilman autoa ja oikeuden olla altistumatta autoilun haitoille.

Laajasalon raideyhteys on juuri sitä, vaikka Kruunuvuorenrannassa tuskin on ainoatakaan tonttia, jolla ei tarvitse kuunnella moottorin pärinää ja rengasmelua. Mutta ehkä siellä voi elää omistamatta autoa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tosin näyttää siltä, että sen 1960-luvun metrodoktriinin mukaan voidaan kuvitella Helsingin kantakaupunki jonkinlaiseksi erilliseksi saarekkeeksi, jossa on omanlaisensa liikennejärjestelmä, joka ei saa kasvaa muualle.


Juuri tätä tarkoitin. 




> Jos otsikkona on "linjastosuunnitelma", niin muutaman juna-, metro- ja bussilinjan piirtäminen ei riitä. HKL:n ja YTV:n reittikartoissa näkee yhden esityksen linjastosta, tässä ei yhtään. Joukkoliikenteen palvelu ei ole jonkun runkolinjan vuoroväli ja kyky pysyä aikataulssaan, vaan se, miten kotipysäkki palvelee.


Nykyihminen ei ole sidottu liikkumaan vain kodin ja työpaikan välillä vaan liikkuu monessa paikassa. Siksi on tärkeää että eri osat sopivat yhteen, ei pelkästään paikallisen tason liikenne, eikä myöskään vain metro. Mutta kaikkia yhteyksiä ei voi aina hoitaa samoila välineillä, siksi on erikseen eri välineet. 




> Minähän en olekaan suunnitellut ja kannattanut keskustakeskeistä tähtiverkkoa. Autollahan pääseekin minne hyvänsä, joukkoliikenteellä vain Helsingin keskustaan - eikä sinnekään vaihdotta.


Ovathan asiat parantuneet aikalailla sitten 1970-80 lukujen. Esim. Jokeri ja muut poikittaislinjat. 




> Auton tarpeellisuus on järjestetty asia. Autoa suosivalla liikennepolitiikalla on tehty mahdolliseksi lopetta autottomia palvelevat toiminnot. Ja toisaalta siirtyä palvelurakenteeseen, joka perustuu auton käyttöön. Sen jälkeen autosta onkin tullut tarpeellinen, kun aluksi se oli vain ylellisyyttä, mukavuutta ja statussymboli.


Tämä pitää nimenomaan paikkansa maaseudulla ja pienissä kaupungeissamme. Helsingin seudulla ei onneksi (vielä). Mutta jos asuntopulalle pk-seudulla ei pystytä tekemään mitään, niin Nurmijärvi-ilmiö tulee jyräämään entistä vahvempana. 




> Voin kyllä uskoa tämän. Ja se, mitä kirjoitit Espoosta, kuvastaa asenteita. Mutta kuinka paljon asenteetkin ovat opittuja? Entä jos olisi tehty kuten Freiburgissa?


Espoon ja Freiburgin kehityshistoria eroavat toisistaan kuin yö ja päivä. Freiburg on tainnut olla kaupunki keskiajalta lähtien, Espoosta tuli kauppala vasta v 1963 ja kaupunki 1972. Yliopistokaupungeille on muutenkin ominaista että joukko- ja kevyen liikenten osuus on korkea ja autoilun matala, vanhat yliopistokaupungit sijaitsevat kulttuurihistoriallisesti arvokkaassa miljöössä joihin on katsottu ettei autoliikenne ilman rajoituksia sovi jne.  

Espoosta olisi voinut tulla jotain siihen päin edes, jos Otaniemi ja Tapiola olisivat 1950-luvulla eronneet Espoon maalaiskunnasta ja perustaneet oman kauppalansa. Sillon sinne olisi syntynyt tiivis kaupunkirakenne jonka joukkoliikenneratkaisut olisivat yhden vaihtoehdon mukaan tukeutuneet Helsingin raitiotieverkkoon, mahdollisesti pikasellaiseen. Koko valtavan Espoon alueen muodostaminen yhdeksi ainoaksi kauppalaksi v. 1963 tuhosi mahdollisuudet perustaa tiivis yliopistosatelliittikaupunki Helsingin kylkeen. Siitä lähtien Espoo on ollut bisnesmiesten ja -naisten ja autopuoluelaisten valtakunta. 




> Tosin en ole turhan sinisilmäinen uskoakseni, että kansanäänestys sinänsä olisi auttanut. Kysehän on siitä, mitä ihmisille kerrotaan. Jälkiviisaus on helppoa, ja monia autoilun haittoja oli vaikea ymmärtää aikana, jolloin Aleksanterinkadulla oli autoja vähemmän kuin nyt.


Milloin Aleksanterinkadulla on ollut autoja vähemmän kuin nyt? Kuvittelisin etä joskus sota-aikana ja pulavuosina. Autot ovat symboloineet sodanjälkeisessä Suomessa niin paljon hyvinvointia ja edistystä että mahdollinen  kansanäänestys joskus 1960-luvulla olisi merkinnyt katastrofia joukkoliikenteen kehittämiselle, varsinkin jos sen äänestystulos olisi ollut sitova seuravienkin sukupolvien yli. 




> Ihmisten mielikuvat ovat myös muokkauksen tulosta. Olet aivan oikeassa mm. Autoliiton ja autokaupan panoksesta asiassa. Mutta kyllähän toisenlainenkin muokkaus on kantanut hedelmää. Uskovathan ihmiset metron olevan pelkästään hyvää, kun sitä jatkuvasti toistetaan. Sen tarmonhan olisi voinut käyttää koko joukkoliikenteen hyväksi, muttei ole tainnut olla halua.


Aletaan kutsua raitiovaunuja Metroksi, niin nousee niidenkin arvostus. (Tämä ei ollut mikään vitsi, monessa kaupungissahan on tehty niin)





> Minusta ei kyse ole autoilun syrjimisestä, vaan sen etuoikeutetun aseman poistamisesta ja jalankulun ja autottoman elämän syrjinnän lopettamisesta.
> 
> Vertaan tätä vaikka tupakointiin. Oli aika, jolloin tupakan vastustaminen tai savuttoman hengitysilman vaatiminen oli tupakoitsijoiden ihmisoikeuksien ja vapauksien loukkaamista ja siksi lähes rikos. Jokaisella piti olla oikeus tupakoida, ei olla tupakoimatta. Aika kauan kesti, että palattiin oikeuteen olla kärsimättä muiden tupakoinnista, joka ei ole mitenkään välttämätöntä.
> 
> Toivon, että tämä sama asia toteutuu myös autoilun suhteen. Eli että lainsäädäntö takaa ensisijaisena oikeuden olla ilman autoa ja oikeuden olla altistumatta autoilun haitoille.


Kuvittelisin että kun tupakoitsijat on nyt saatu lähes lainsuojattomaan asemaan, niin seuraavaksi käydään viinan kimppuun . Se tulee olemaan taistelu joka kestää about 50 vuotta, ja sen jälkeen vasta tulee autojen vuoro. Tupakka ja viina ovat kuitenkin vain nautintoaineita, mutta auto on useimmille harvaan asutussa kehäkolmosen ulkoupulisessa Suomessa elintärkeä kestokulutushyödyke. 

Joskus tulee varmasti se aika jolloin autoilun yliarvostus heikkenee yhteiskunnassamme. Mutta se tulee alkamaan vasta öljyn loppumisen myötä, ja kun nykyinen 1900-luvulla syntynyt sukupolvi vetää viimeisillään. Jos olet seurannut viime aikoina Hesarin keskustelupalstoja joissa on ollut aiheena autoilu vs joukkoliikenne, niin ei hyvältä näytä mielipideilmasto joukkoliikenteen osalta. Ne muutamat jotka kirjoittavat joukkoliikenten puolesta ovat tunnistettavissa tästäkin foorumista. Autoilun ihanuudesta kirjoittavat edustavat sitä suurta massaa jotka eivät voi kuvitella luopuvansa autosta mistään hinnasta. 




> Laajasalon raideyhteys on juuri sitä, vaikka Kruunuvuorenrannassa tuskin on ainoatakaan tonttia, jolla ei tarvitse kuunnella moottorin pärinää ja rengasmelua. Mutta ehkä siellä voi elää omistamatta autoa.


Sanoisin että kaikkialla kehäkolmosen sisällä voi elää ilman autoa. Kaikkialta on työmatkaliikenne järjestetty. Auton tarve riippuu ihan omista harrastuksista ja vapaa-ajanviettotavoista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Espoosta olisi voinut tulla jotain siihen päin edes, jos Otaniemi ja Tapiola olisivat 1950-luvulla eronneet Espoon maalaiskunnasta ja perustaneet oman kauppalansa. Sillon sinne olisi syntynyt tiivis kaupunkirakenne jonka joukkoliikenneratkaisut olisivat yhden vaihtoehdon mukaan tukeutuneet Helsingin raitiotieverkkoon, mahdollisesti pikasellaiseen.


Minusta ongelma ei ollut Espoon koko, vaan Helsingin halut. Kohtuuhintainen esikaupunkiraitiotie Munkasta (siellähän jo oli sellainen) olisi ollut realistinen, mutta Helsingin metrohullutukset eivät sitä olleet eivätkä ole vieläkään.

Mutta Freiburg-vertailulla tarkoitin Helsinkiä. Smith-Polvisen sijasta olisi voitu ehdottaa kaupunkikehitykselle Freiburgin mallia: liikenteen kasvu kanavoidaan joukkoliikenteeseen ja erityisesti raitioteihin. Smith-Polvisessa haluttiin turvata vapaa autoilun kasvu, ja halutaan edelleen. Se on kirjattu myös lakiin: jokaiselle tontille on oltava tie ja riittävästi tilaa pysäköintiin.




> Milloin Aleksanterinkadulla on ollut autoja vähemmän kuin nyt?


Kun 1960-luvulla kävin koulua Kalevankadulla ja juoksin ruokatunnilla joka päivä Sofiankadulle syömään.




> Aletaan kutsua raitiovaunuja Metroksi, niin nousee niidenkin arvostus. (Tämä ei ollut mikään vitsi, monessa kaupungissahan on tehty niin)


Meillähän ei kutsuta metrojakaan metroiksi, koska metro-sana on varattu Helsingin S-Bahnille. RaideYVAssa metroja nimitettiin pikaraitiotieksi ja kombiksi.  :Wink: 




> ... mutta auto on useimmille harvaan asutussa kehäkolmosen ulkoupulisessa Suomessa elintärkeä kestokulutushyödyke.


Niinhän ne sanovat. Yleensä perheen miehet. Naisväelle auto ei ole elintärkeä, koska naiset voivat mennä vaikka metrolla. Pojillekin auto muuttuu elintärkeäksi heti kun ne täyttävät 18 ja saavat ajokortin.




> Jos olet seurannut viime aikoina Hesarin keskustelupalstoja ...


Onneksi olen pysynyt niistä erossa. Elämässä on oltava aikaa muuhunkin kuin nettifoorumeille. Mutta ketkä jaksatte siellä, niin pitäkäähän meidän puolta!




> Sanoisin että kaikkialla kehäkolmosen sisällä voi elää ilman autoa. Kaikkialta on työmatkaliikenne järjestetty. Auton tarve riippuu ihan omista harrastuksista ja vapaa-ajanviettotavoista.


Elämä ei ole pelkkiä työmatkoja, ja jos joukkoliikenne palvelee vain niissä, se tukee autoistumista.

Meidän perheessä on auto siksi, että saa kohtuullisella vaivalla ostetuksi ruokaa. Eli kalliiksi ruoka tulee. Tietenkin kaikki on suhteellista. Kyllä maaseudulla asuu ihmisiä, jotka lämmittävät puilla ja käyvät puuseessä. Eikä niillä vanhuksillä ole autoakaan. Helsingistä löytynee vähintään 250.000 ihmistä, jotka väittävät, ettei se ole mahdollista, vaan jokapäiväinen suihku on elintärkeä - sen auton lisäksi.

Kruunuvuorenranta on minulle potentiaalinen eläköitymispaikka, sillä siitä tulee parempi kuin tämä muuten mukava Marjaniemi. Koska sitten pääsen liityntäliikenteestä, ja Kruunuvuorenrantaan on luvassa kauppojakin, jotka täältä puuttuvat. En kuvittele olevani ajokykyinen tai käveleväni reippaasti 1,5 km. ruokakauppaan koko loppuikääni, vaikka nyt tilanne on toinen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta ongelma ei ollut Espoon koko, vaan Helsingin halut. Kohtuuhintainen esikaupunkiraitiotie Munkasta (siellähän jo oli sellainen) olisi ollut realistinen, mutta Helsingin metrohullutukset eivät sitä olleet eivätkä ole vieläkään.


Varsinainen metrohullutus alkoi vasta sen jälkeen kun Espoon maalaiskunta oli torjunut Tapiolan ja Otaniemen irtautumisaikeet, ja kunta kokonaisuuddessan oli muodostunut kauppalaksi. 




> Mutta Freiburg-vertailulla tarkoitin Helsinkiä. Smith-Polvisen sijasta olisi voitu ehdottaa kaupunkikehitykselle Freiburgin mallia: liikenteen kasvu kanavoidaan joukkoliikenteeseen ja erityisesti raitioteihin. Smith-Polvisessa haluttiin turvata vapaa autoilun kasvu, ja halutaan edelleen.


Helsinki on Suomen pääkaupunki eikä ole tiedossa yhtään toista valtion pääkaupunkia (lilliputtivaltiot kuten San Marino jne poislukien) jossa olisi otettu 1960-luvulla autoilulle kielteinen linja, vaan jokaisella on ollut omat Smith&Polvisensa. 




> Se on kirjattu myös lakiin: jokaiselle tontille on oltava tie ja riittävästi tilaa pysäköintiin.


Suomen laki ei näe eroa kehäkolmosen sisä- ja ulkopuolen liikenneasioiden järjestämisen, vaikka joskus olisi aihetta. Täytyy muistaa, että syyt ovat pitkälti poliittiset: Toistuvasti hallituksissa istuneet valtapuolueet  Maalaisliitto/Kepu  ja SDP ovat halunneet pitää Suomen yhtenäisenä ja asuttuna viimeistä kolkkaa myöten, ja väestön jakautuessa epätasaisesti, siihen kuvioon ei sovi liittovaltiotasoinen autonomia eikä pääkaupunkiseudun eritysikohtelu.  Näkeehän se jo vaalipiirijaossa: espoolaiset ja vantaalaiset joutuvat äänestää eri vaalipiireissä kuin helsinkiläiset, eikä tähän edes haluta mitään muutosta, koska pelätään että Arkadianmäelle nousisi liikaa stadilaisia (= myrkkyä Kepulle).




> Kun 1960-luvulla kävin koulua Kalevankadulla ja juoksin ruokatunnilla joka päivä Sofiankadulle syömään.


Siis muistan vain sen lyhyen kävelykatukokeilun 1970-luvun alussa jolloin Aleksilla olisi ollut vähemmän autoja (=ei ollenkaan) kuin nyt. Sitä ennen se oli kaksikaistainen, pysäköintikin sallittiin kadun varteen jne. 




> Meillähän ei kutsuta metrojakaan metroiksi, koska metro-sana on varattu Helsingin S-Bahnille. RaideYVAssa metroja nimitettiin pikaraitiotieksi ja kombiksi.


Kyllä minun mielestäni VR:n lähiliikenne on "S-Bahn" ja metro on metro. Mutta voisi sitä metro-käsitteen laajentamista kaupallisessa mielessä ajatella koskemaan myös junia ja ainakin osaa raitiovaunuista. 




> Niinhän ne sanovat. Yleensä perheen miehet. Naisväelle auto ei ole elintärkeä, koska naiset voivat mennä vaikka metrolla. Pojillekin auto muuttuu elintärkeäksi heti kun ne täyttävät 18 ja saavat ajokortin.


Helsingin seudun ja muun Suomen välillä on eroja miten nuoret pojat suhtautuvat autoiluun. Mutta se on totta että autottomuutta joutuu "selittelemän" vähän kuten raittiutta. Jos nuorukainen saadaan pysymään joukkoliikenteen kuukausilippulaisena edes 25-vuotiaaksi asti, on todennäköistä että hän suosii vanhempanakin joukkoliikennettä valinnoissaan. 




> Onneksi olen pysynyt niistä erossa. Elämässä on oltava aikaa muuhunkin kuin nettifoorumeille. Mutta ketkä jaksatte siellä, niin pitäkäähän meidän puolta!


Ei niihin kannata vastata, mutta seurata voi, missä mennään.




> Meidän perheessä on auto siksi, että saa kohtuullisella vaivalla ostetuksi ruokaa. Eli kalliiksi ruoka tulee. Tietenkin kaikki on suhteellista. Kyllä maaseudulla asuu ihmisiä, jotka lämmittävät puilla ja käyvät puuseessä. Eikä niillä vanhuksillä ole autoakaan. Helsingistä löytynee vähintään 250.000 ihmistä, jotka väittävät, ettei se ole mahdollista, vaan jokapäiväinen suihku on elintärkeä - sen auton lisäksi.


Sellaisia vanhuksia joila ei ole edes sisävessaa alkavat olla harvassa. Ja useimmilla on auto, tai käyttävät kunnan tarjoamia kyyditsemispalveluja tai naapureiden/sukulaisten tarjoamia kyytejä. Moni maaseudun vanhus tosin muuttaa kuntakeskukseen viimeisiksi vuosiksi. Puulla lämmittää moni muukin omakotiasukas, mutta täydentävänä varajärjestelmänä on sähkölämmitys. 

Meillä on auto kauppakassina mutta myös siksi että päästään mökille tai kyläilemään kohtuuajassa ja kohtuuhintaan. Lisäksi emäntä harrastaa puutarhurointia, jolloin kuljetettavaa roinaa taimitarhoista sekä kotiin että mökille kertyy sesongin ollessa kuumimmillaan sellaisia määriä että vaikka julkiset yhteydet pelaisivat, ei ilman autoa selvittäisi.



> Kruunuvuorenranta on minulle potentiaalinen eläköitymispaikka, sillä siitä tulee parempi kuin tämä muuten mukava Marjaniemi. Koska sitten pääsen liityntäliikenteestä, ja Kruunuvuorenrantaan on luvassa kauppojakin, jotka täältä puuttuvat. En kuvittele olevani ajokykyinen tai käveleväni reippaasti 1,5 km. ruokakauppaan koko loppuikääni, vaikka nyt tilanne on toinen.


Olivatko joukkoliikenneolot Marjaniemessä silloin kun muutitte sinne, paremmat kuin nyt? Vai annettiinko ennen muuttoa kaupungin suunnalta väärä käsitys yhteyksien kehittämisestä? Jos jompikumpi väite pitää paikkansa, ymmärrän pettymyksesi järjestelyjä kohtaan. 

On sinänsä hyvä, jos Kruununvuorenranta toteutuisi, koska kaupunkiin tarvitaan kovasti urbaaneja vaihtoehtoja ahtaaksi käyvälle kantakaupungille. Pelkään pahoin että asuntojen hinnat  tulevat olemaan eri hehtaarilla kuin joihin autottomilla "taviksilla" on varaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllä minun mielestäni VR:n lähiliikenne on "S-Bahn" ja metro on metro. Mutta voisi sitä metro-käsitteen laajentamista kaupallisessa mielessä ajatella koskemaan myös junia ja ainakin osaa raitiovaunuista.


Minun mielestäni junat ovat junia ja metro urbaani kaupunkijuna, tunnelilla tai ilman. Tämä helsingin "metro" taas on mielestäni ratikan vauhtia kaupungista pois kulkeva juna.

Jos vaikka ysistä tulisi vähän muita linjoja nopeampi ja kalustoksi tulisi vaikkapa oranssiksi maalatut Düwagit yhteenkytkettyinä, olisi meillä ehdottomasti Pasilan metro.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Minun mielestäni junat ovat junia ja metro urbaani kaupunkijuna, tunnelilla tai ilman. Tämä helsingin "metro" taas on mielestäni ratikan vauhtia kaupungista pois kulkeva juna.


Tänään matkustin (valitettavasti) ihan oikeasti ratikan vauhtia kulkeneella junalla välin Hki - Hpl. Matka (6 km, normaali ajoaika 9 min) kesti härskit 35 minuuttia. Mutta saipahan kuviteltua, millaista on matkustaa ratikalla vähän kivikaupunkia kauemmaksi...  :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Matka (6 km, normaali ajoaika 9 min) kesti härskit 35 minuuttia.




Hmm... Ymmärrykseni mukaan ratikalla olisi päässyt tuon matkan paljon nopeammin (keskinopeus Helsingissä 14 km/h). Sinun tapauksessasi matkanopeus taisi olla vain 10,3 km/h.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hmm... Ymmärrykseni mukaan ratikalla olisi päässyt tuon matkan paljon nopeammin (keskinopeus Helsingissä 14 km/h). Sinun tapauksessasi matkanopeus taisi olla vain 10,3 km/h.


Totta! Rima alitettiin pahemman kerran.

Vertaukseni oli - tai sen oli tarkoitus olla - vertauskuvallinen. Juna ajoi suojavälin kerrallaan ja sitten pysähdyttiin pitkäksi aikaa. Meno muistutti bussin tai helsinkiläisratikan matelua autojen ruuhkauttamalla kadulla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsinki on Suomen pääkaupunki eikä ole tiedossa yhtään toista valtion pääkaupunkia (lilliputtivaltiot kuten San Marino jne poislukien) jossa olisi otettu 1960-luvulla autoilulle kielteinen linja, vaan jokaisella on ollut omat Smith&Polvisensa.


Lanta on hyvää, koska miljardi kärpästä on sitä mieltä. Oman järjen käyttö olisi ollut ja on edelleen sallittua. En syö lantaa.  :Wink: 




> Suomen laki ei näe eroa kehäkolmosen sisä- ja ulkopuolen liikenneasioiden järjestämisen, vaikka joskus olisi aihetta. Täytyy muistaa, että syyt ovat pitkälti poliittiset: ...


Näkeehän se, sitä varten on YTV-laki. Mutta mitä muuttaisi se, että Helsingin vaalipiiri laajennettaisiin Espoon, Kauniaisten, Vantaan ja Sipoon pakkoliitoksilla? Äänestäväthän näiden alueiden ihmiset vaaleissa nytkin.

Minusta Helsingin vaalipiirin kasvattaminen vain kasvattaisi sitä ongelmaa, että on yksi vaalipiiri yli muiden täysin eri kokoluokassa. Ylipäätään on kasvava ongelma siinä, että Suomi polarisoituu Helsingin seuduksi ja muuksi Suomeksi. Mutta oikeastaan tällä asialla ei ole mitään tekemistä Laajasalon raideyhteyden kanssa, joten jätän tämän pohdinnan tähän.




> Siis muistan vain sen lyhyen kävelykatukokeilun 1970-luvun alussa jolloin Aleksilla olisi ollut vähemmän autoja (=ei ollenkaan) kuin nyt. Sitä ennen se oli kaksikaistainen, pysäköintikin sallittiin kadun varteen jne.


1960-luvulla autot tosiaan pysäköivät ajoradalla, nyt jalkakäytävällä. Ratikkavuoroja oli muistikuvani mukaan enemmän, eikä niiden väliin mahtunut juurikaan autoja toisin kuin nyt, kun usein Aleksin pituudella Stockan ja torin välillä ei ole vaunuja lainkaan. Silloin muuten juoksin ruokailumatkani yhtä nopeasti kuin ratikka ajoi Stockalta Yhdyspankin pysäkille. Joten ei ole ihmekään, että autoilijoita ei kiinnostanut ajaa ratikoiden välissä.

Espa, Lönkka ja Uudenmaankatu oli junailtu läpiajokaduiksi jo silloin, joten Aleksia ei juuri tarvinnut ajaa kuin asioimaan liikkeisiin kuten nytkin. Espalla ei ollut autojen kiusana ratikoita, siksi se oli autoilijoillekin suositumpi.




> Kyllä minun mielestäni VR:n lähiliikenne on "S-Bahn" ja metro on metro.


Berliinin S-Bahnilla ajetaan samalla kalustolla kuin HKL-metrossa ja yhtä hitaasti. VR-Lähiliikenne on kaupunkien välistä kuten DB:n regioliikenne. Ja nopeudet ovat yli 100 km/h, mihin HKL-metro ei pysty. HKL-metrolla ei ole lyhyt pysäkkiväli (1 min) kuten metroilla yleensä. 3 metriä leveät metrot ovat aika harvinaisia. Lontoon ja NY:n vaunuiksi teipatut vaunut ovat täysin ylikokoisia esikuviinsa nähden, ehkä se vähän harhauttaa asian suhteuttamista. Näillä perustein väitän kuten väitän.




> Sellaisia vanhuksia joila ei ole edes sisävessaa alkavat olla harvassa. Ja useimmilla on auto, tai käyttävät kunnan tarjoamia kyyditsemispalveluja tai naapureiden/sukulaisten tarjoamia kyytejä. Moni maaseudun vanhus tosin muuttaa kuntakeskukseen viimeisiksi vuosiksi.


Tottakai perinteinen elämäntapa käy harvinaiseksi, kun siltä viedään edellytykset ja pakotetaan jättämään oma koti ja muuttamaan laitokseen. Naapureiden ja kunnan kyyditsemispalvelut sitten paikkaavat sitä, kun ihmiset haluavat elää ilman auton ajamista, mutta ei se tee näistä ihmisistä autoilijoita.




> Olivatko joukkoliikenneolot Marjaniemessä silloin kun muutitte sinne, paremmat kuin nyt? Vai annettiinko ennen muuttoa kaupungin suunnalta väärä käsitys yhteyksien kehittämisestä? Jos jompikumpi väite pitää paikkansa, ymmärrän pettymyksesi järjestelyjä kohtaan.


Muutimme tänne 2000, ja tiesin kyllä periaatteessa, mitä täällä oli. Mutta on myönnettävä, että liityntäliikenteen surkeus paljastui vasta kun sitä oli itse pakko käyttää. Siinä mielessä voin sanoa, että annettiin väärä käsitys.

Kaupunkihan kehuu metron erinomaisuutta ja paremmuutta busseihin nähden. Ne puheet ovat roskaa jo senkin vuoksi, ettei metromatkustaja pääse eroon muka surkeista busseista. Ehkäpä liityntäbussit sitten ovatkin surkeampia kuin suorat bussit kuten Espoossa? En ole kumminkaan suurta eroa huomannut, etenkin kun 102 ja 103 ovat HelBin linjoja.




> On sinänsä hyvä, jos Kruununvuorenranta toteutuisi, koska kaupunkiin tarvitaan kovasti urbaaneja vaihtoehtoja ahtaaksi käyvälle kantakaupungille. Pelkään pahoin että asuntojen hinnat  tulevat olemaan eri hehtaarilla kuin joihin autottomilla "taviksilla" on varaa.


Hyvä hintahan johtuu vain siitä, että auototonta asumista ei tarjota kysyntää vastaavasti. Oiskohan kaupungin ja seudun syytä muutta liikennepolitiikkaansa?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta Helsingin vaalipiirin kasvattaminen vain kasvattaisi sitä ongelmaa, että on yksi vaalipiiri yli muiden täysin eri kokoluokassa. Ylipäätään on kasvava ongelma siinä, että Suomi polarisoituu Helsingin seuduksi ja muuksi Suomeksi. Mutta oikeastaan tällä asialla ei ole mitään tekemistä Laajasalon raideyhteyden kanssa, joten jätän tämän pohdinnan tähän.


Ei kuulu niin, mutta jos halutaan saada jotain omia seudulle sopivia ratkaisuja aikaiseksi, niin PK-seudun kaupunkien pitäisi vetää enemmän samasta köydestä, ja se edellyttäisi väliportaan hallintomallia esim Tuholman mallin mukaan, ellei kaupunkeja konkreetisesti yhdistetä. 




> 1960-luvulla autot tosiaan pysäköivät ajoradalla, nyt jalkakäytävällä. Ratikkavuoroja oli muistikuvani mukaan enemmän, eikä niiden väliin mahtunut juurikaan autoja toisin kuin nyt, kun usein Aleksin pituudella Stockan ja torin välillä ei ole vaunuja lainkaan. Silloin muuten juoksin ruokailumatkani yhtä nopeasti kuin ratikka ajoi Stockalta Yhdyspankin pysäkille. Joten ei ole ihmekään, että autoilijoita ei kiinnostanut ajaa ratikoiden välissä.


Moni nuori kundi tai mimmi juoksisi vieläkin yhtä nopeasti kuin ratikka kulkee tuon matkan. Mutta se ei ollut se pointti, vaan se, oliko miljöö jollain tavalla parempi silloin kuin nyt. Mun hämärien muistkuvieni mukaan nyt on pikkasen parempi, mutta plussaksi entisajoille annan sille että kaikenmaailman mäkkärit ja heset ja pizzahutit loistivat poissaolollaan ja tilalla oli perinteisiä kunnon kahviloita ja "grillejä".




> Berliinin S-Bahnilla ajetaan samalla kalustolla kuin HKL-metrossa ja yhtä hitaasti. VR-Lähiliikenne on kaupunkien välistä kuten DB:n regioliikenne. Ja nopeudet ovat yli 100 km/h, mihin HKL-metro ei pysty. HKL-metrolla ei ole lyhyt pysäkkiväli (1 min) kuten metroilla yleensä. 3 metriä leveät metrot ovat aika harvinaisia. Lontoon ja NY:n vaunuiksi teipatut vaunut ovat täysin ylikokoisia esikuviinsa nähden, ehkä se vähän harhauttaa asian suhteuttamista. Näillä perustein väitän kuten väitän.


Saksan kaupungeista vain Berliinillä ja Hampurilla on antiikkinen metroa muistuttava tasavirralla ja sivuvirtakiskolla toimiva S-Bahn. Muilla suurilla kaupunkiiseuduilla (München, Frankfurt, Stuttgart, Rhein-Ruhr, Hannover) on ilmajohtovirroitteinen tavallista sähköistettyä rautatieverkkoa käyttävä S-Bahn -verkosto kuten Helsingillä. Saksasakin S-Bahn kulkee naapurikaupunkeihin. Teknisesti ero S-Bahnin ja Regio-liikenteen välillä on häilyvä, usein käytetään jopa samanlaista kalustoa kummasakin. Meillä YTV-alueen ulkopuolelle ajettavat lähijunat vastaavat Regio-liikennettä, kun taas sisäpuolelle jäävät "kaupunkirata" -linjat S-Bahnia.




> Tottakai perinteinen elämäntapa käy harvinaiseksi, kun siltä viedään edellytykset ja pakotetaan jättämään oma koti ja muuttamaan laitokseen. Naapureiden ja kunnan kyyditsemispalvelut sitten paikkaavat sitä, kun ihmiset haluavat elää ilman auton ajamista, mutta ei se tee näistä ihmisistä autoilijoita.


Eivät autoilijoita mutta autosta riippuvaisia. Eikö se ole sama asia loppujen lopuksi?




> Kaupunkihan kehuu metron erinomaisuutta ja paremmuutta busseihin nähden. Ne puheet ovat roskaa jo senkin vuoksi, ettei metromatkustaja pääse eroon muka surkeista busseista. Ehkäpä liityntäbussit sitten ovatkin surkeampia kuin suorat bussit kuten Espoossa? En ole kumminkaan suurta eroa huomannut, etenkin kun 102 ja 103 ovat HelBin linjoja.


Monen mielestä merkitsee paljon se, kuinka kauan joutuu viettämään aikaa "surkeassa" bussissa. Yli puoli tuntia on aika puuduttavaa, vaikka olisi istumapaikka. Bussin tärinä käy ainakin meikäläisen hermoille. Pienemmät lapset taas kärsivät bussissa helposti matkapahoinvoinnista. Perinteisesti Helb on laittanut kilpailutetuille seutulinjoille parhaimmat ja uusimmat bussinsa ja sisäisiä lyhyempiä linjoja ajetaan sillä kalustolla mikä nyt sattuu varikon takariviltä löytymään. (Foorumin bussikuskit, oikaiskaa jos olen väärässä!)




> Hyvä hintahan johtuu vain siitä, että auototonta asumista ei tarjota kysyntää vastaavasti. Oiskohan kaupungin ja seudun syytä muutta liikennepolitiikkaansa?


P.o. "lähellä keskustaa-asumista ei tarjota kysyntää vastaavasti". Ostamalla auton ja tekemällä työmatkat Vihdistä tai Sipoosta Helsinkiin pääsee asunnontarvitsija pienemmällä rahalla ja vaivalla toivomansa tyyppiseen asuntoon kiinni kuin odottamalla jonkun Nimby-valittajien hampaissa olevan lähellä-keskustaa ikuisuusprojektin valmistumista. Pääkaupunkiseudulla pitäisi olla omat lait voimassa koskien kaavoituksesta valittamiseen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> P.o. "lähellä keskustaa-asumista ei tarjota kysyntää vastaavasti".


Ei "lähellä keskustaa" ole sama asia kuin autoton elämä. Autoton elämä voi olla vaikka 30 km päässä H:gistä, kunhan sieltä pääsee joukkoliikenteellä töihin ja kävellen palveluihin.

"Lähellä keskustaa" ei voi tarjota enempää, sen rajoittaa geometria. 2 km:n säde on aina 2 km:n säde, ja sen rajaamaa pinta-alaa ei voi muuttaa. Asunnon hinta määräytyy ajallisesta etäisyydestä ja asunnon laadusta. Näihin molempiin voidaan vaikuttaa, mutta ajalliseen etäisyyteen vain vähän jos liikenne perustuu henkilöautoon.

Minä en halua lähelle keskustaa, vaan auotottoman elämän mahdollisuuden. Kruunuvuorenrantaan se voi tulla keskustaan suoraan kulkevan raitiotien ja paikallisten palveluiden ansiosta. Nämä molemmat voitaisiin toteuttaa mihin hyvänsä. Mutta kun ei haluta tai suostuta, niin autoton elämä on rajoituksin mahdollista vain Helsingin raitioverkon vaikutusalueella. Kun mennään ulommaksi, paikallisia palveluita ei enää ole vaan automarketissa asiointiin tarvitaan auto, ja joukkoliikenteellä ei enää pääse kaikkialle, ainoastaan Helsingin keskustaan.

En väitä, ettei tämä voisi olla mahdollista vanhanaikaisen metronkin kanssa. Tukholman vihreä linja on sitä jossain määrin ja tietenkin oikeiden suurkaupunkien keskustat, vaikka niissä onkin metro eikä ratikat. Niissä on kapasiteettien suhteessa enemmän asukkaita, eli metroverkko on yhtä tiheä kuin meillä raitioverkko. Se tekee autottomuuden mahdolliseksi, ei välineen nimi.




> Ostamalla auton ja tekemällä työmatkat Vihdistä tai Sipoosta Helsinkiin pääsee asunnontarvitsija pienemmällä rahalla ja vaivalla toivomansa tyyppiseen asuntoon kiinni...


Mutta ei autottomaan asumiseen, jos sitä toivoo.

Kun itse aikanaan (1980) muutin pk-seudulle opintojen jälkeen, tein laskelmia optimaalisesta asuinetäisyydestä laskettuna H:gin keskutasta. Mutta laskin liikenteen kustannukset vain autoilun mukaan. Enkä edellyttänyt asuinympäristön laadulta juuri mitään muuta. Nyt haluan asuinympäristöltä laatua, ja yksi keskeisimmistä laatutekijöistä on autottomuus. Sekä oma että muiden.

Ja muistutan edelleen, että moni korpeen muuttaja muuttaa sinne itse asiassa paetakseen autoja - siis muiden autoja. Mutta tilannehan on mahdoton, sillä he katsovat että heillä on oikeus olla kärsimättä muiden autoista sekä oikeus pilata muiden asuinympäristöt ajamalla niissä omilla autoillan, joita heidän on "pakko" käyttää kun kerran asuvat korvessa.




> ...kuin odottamalla jonkun Nimby-valittajien hampaissa olevan lähellä-keskustaa ikuisuusprojektin valmistumista. Pääkaupunkiseudulla pitäisi olla omat lait voimassa koskien kaavoituksesta valittamiseen.


Pitäisikö minun tulkita, että pidät minua Nimby-valittajana, joka odottaa Kruunuvuorenrannan kaavoituksen valmistumista? :Wink:  Minusta ne autoineen korpeen muuttajat ovat juuri nimbyilijöitä. Hehän haluavat siivota takapihansa, ja sehän onnistuu, kun asuu tarpeeksi kaukana lähimmästä naapurista.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Hyvä hintahan johtuu vain siitä, että auototonta asumista ei tarjota kysyntää vastaavasti. Oiskohan kaupungin ja seudun syytä muutta liikennepolitiikkaansa?


On siihen joku muukin syy, nimittäin kantakaupungin kalleuteen. Esimerkiksi Maunulasta on erinomaiset yhteydet eri puolille pk-seutua, jopa nopeammat kuin keskustasta, mutta sieltä saa asuntoja lähiöhintaan. Sen sijaan keskustan alueet, joissa julkinen liikenne toimii huonosti, kuten Mechelininkadun varsi, ovat kalliita.

----------


## Murzu

> On siihen joku muukin syy, nimittäin kantakaupungin kalleuteen. Esimerkiksi Maunulasta on erinomaiset yhteydet eri puolille pk-seutua, jopa nopeammat kuin keskustasta, mutta sieltä saa asuntoja lähiöhintaan. Sen sijaan keskustan alueet, joissa julkinen liikenne toimii huonosti, kuten Mechelininkadun varsi, ovat kalliita.


Älä nyt puhu soopaa.. Ei sitä asuntojen kalleutta mitata sillä miten kätevästi pääsee eri puolille pk-seutua. Hinta määräytyy sen mukaan mitä lähempänä asuu STADIA. Esim. kummasta pääsee nopeammin stockmannille yms kauppoihin, Töölöstä vai jostain Maunulasta? En edes viitsi kertoa vastausta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ...niin autoton elämä on rajoituksin mahdollista vain Helsingin raitioverkon vaikutusalueella. Kun mennään ulommaksi, paikallisia palveluita ei enää ole vaan automarketissa asiointiin tarvitaan auto, ja joukkoliikenteellä ei enää pääse kaikkialle, ainoastaan Helsingin keskustaan.


Nyt kyllä liioittelet ja tällä kertaa varsin voimakkaasti. Itse asun raitioradoista yli kilometrin päässä ja täältä jos mistä on erinomaiset yhteydet paitsi keskustaan, myös Leppävaaran, Otaniemen / Tapiolan, Myyrmäen, Oulunkylän, Itäkeskuksen ja Pasilan suuntiin. Mm. Munkkiniemestä, Pikku Huopalahdesta, Puu-Käpylästä, Arabianrannasta ja Katajanokalta on huomattavasti rajoitetummat suorat, tiheävuoroväliset ja nopeat joukkoliikenneyhteydet eri puolille seutua.

Nykyiseen kotiin muutettuani ensi töikseni luovuin autostani.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä en halua lähelle keskustaa, vaan auotottoman elämän mahdollisuuden. Kruunuvuorenrantaan se voi tulla keskustaan suoraan kulkevan raitiotien ja paikallisten palveluiden ansiosta. Nämä molemmat voitaisiin toteuttaa mihin hyvänsä. Mutta kun ei haluta tai suostuta, niin autoton elämä on rajoituksin mahdollista vain Helsingin raitioverkon vaikutusalueella. Kun mennään ulommaksi, paikallisia palveluita ei enää ole vaan automarketissa asiointiin tarvitaan auto, ja joukkoliikenteellä ei enää pääse kaikkialle, ainoastaan Helsingin keskustaan.


Autotonta elämää voi ymmärtääkseni ihan hyvin viettää Espoon Keskuksessa, Havukoskella, Korsossa tai Kontulassa ja monessa muussa vastaavankaltaisessa lähiössä. Mutta jos etsii sellaisia paikkoja joissa asunnot ovat kalliit, ja naapurit taatusti hienoa väkeä niin mahdollisuus viettää autototonta elämää  rajoittuu Helsingin eteläisin kaupunginosiin, ja muutamaan vanhaan sen kyljessä olevaan esikaupunkiin. Mutta kun menee sen vanhan "Puutarhakehän" ulkopuolelle, niin mitä suurempi luku komeilee asunnon hintalapussa , sitä kehnomat ovat lähipalvelut ja joukkoliikenne.




> Pitäisikö minun tulkita, että pidät minua Nimby-valittajana, joka odottaa Kruunuvuorenrannan kaavoituksen valmistumista? Minusta ne autoineen korpeen muuttajat ovat juuri nimbyilijöitä. Hehän haluavat siivota takapihansa, ja sehän onnistuu, kun asuu tarpeeksi kaukana lähimmästä naapurista.


Nimby-valittajia on kahdenlaisia. 

Ensimmäinen ryhmä ovat juuri kuvaamasi, jotka toimivat aktiivisesti ja etsivät  asuinpakan jossa ei tarvitse sietää muiden autoja, mutta jossa ei tule toimeen ilman omaa, ja naapurit ovat taatusti hienoa väkeä. 

Toinen Nimby-valittajien ryhmä on vanhojen arvostettujen alueiden montakymmentä vuotta paikalla asuneet,  joista osalla ei ole autoa, tai jos on, käyttävät sitä hyvin säästeliäästi. He ehkä tarkoittavat uudisrakentamisen vastustamisella hyvää, mutta eivät ymmärrä sitä, että jos aikuistuvilla nuorilla ja kaupunkiin muuttavilla ei ole mahdollisuutta päästä kohtuuhintaan asumaan alueisiin joista on hyvät joukkolikenneyhteydet, vaikka sen aikaansaamiseksi joudutaan jokin metsä kaatamaan, niin nämä kaupunkiin muuttavat ja nuoret aikuistuvat joutuvat muuttamaan kauemmas, paikkoihin joissa ei tule toimeen ilman autoa. He eivät ymmärrä myös sitä, että jos uusia asukkaita ei alueelle muuta, katoavat mahdollisesti lähipalvelut. Mitä he myös pelkäävät metsien menettämisen lisäksi on se, että oma vanha alue muuttuu Havukosken tai Meri-Rastilan kaltaiseksi, jonne muuttaa "ties minkälaista porukkaa".

Voi olla että me kumpikin olemme 20-30 vuoden päästä samanlaisia toisen ryhmän Nimby-valittajia, mutta toistaiseksi yritän ylläpitää uskoa siihen että jos kaikki ryhmät vähäsen joustaisivat, niin on mahdollissuus luoda  kaupunki joka ei hajaannu eikä kuihdu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Autotonta elämää voi ymmärtääkseni ihan hyvin viettää Espoon Keskuksessa, Havukoskella, Korsossa tai Kontulassa ja monessa muussa vastaavankaltaisessa lähiössä. Mutta jos etsii sellaisia paikkoja joissa asunnot ovat kalliit, ja naapurit taatusti hienoa väkeä niin mahdollisuus viettää autototonta elämää  rajoittuu Helsingin eteläisin kaupunginosiin, ja muutamaan vanhaan sen kyljessä olevaan esikaupunkiin. Mutta kun menee sen vanhan "Puutarhakehän" ulkopuolelle, niin mitä suurempi luku komeilee asunnon hintalapussa , sitä kehnomat ovat lähipalvelut ja joukkoliikenne.



Autoton elämä tuollaisilla lähiöissä onnistuu silloin, kun liikkumispiiri on aika rajoittunut. Käytännössä  kaikkien säännöllisten iltaharrastusten pitää olla lähellä kotia tai oikein hyvien yhteyksien päässä.  Ja työpaikankin on syytä sijaita "ihmisten ilmoilla" ja kohtuullisten yhteyksien päässä. (Työpaikka esimerkiksi Kivenlahden teollisuusalueella kun asuu Kartanonkoskella on joukkoliikenteen kannalta aika hankala yhdistelmä.). Ja kodin on myös syytä olla hyvin lähellä ruokakauppaa.

Jos joukkoliikenteellä haluaa päästä edes kohtuullisen lähelle auton liikkuvuutta klo 6.30-24 välillä on Helsingin kantakaupunki asuinpaikkana ylivoimainen. Helsingin keskustastahan on suorat  yhteydet joka puolelle. Osittain Helsingin kantakaupungin korkeat hinnat, johtuvat siitä, että auto ei ole samalla tavalla "puolipakko" kuin syrjempänä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos joukkoliikenteellä haluaa päästä edes kohtuullisen lähelle auton liikkuvuutta klo 6.30-24 välillä on Helsingin kantakaupunki asuinpaikkana ylivoimainen. Helsingin keskustastahan on suorat yhteydet joka puolelle.


Kantakaupunki ja keskusta eivät kuitenkaan ole sama asia. Väitän, että minulla on tästä Huopalahden aseman vierestä (jo nyt ennen Kehärataa ja Pisaraa) monipuolisemmat ja laajemmille alueille suuntautuvat tiheät ja nopeat joukkoliikenneyhteydet kuin Mechelininkadun varren useista osoitteista.

Kantakaupungin lähellä olevilta alueilta on kohtalaisen helposti järjestettävissä hyvät yhteydet, viittaan nyt tämän topicin pääaiheeseen eli Laajasaloon, joka on tarkoitus kytkeä korkeatasoisella raideyhteydellä lähelle kantakaupunkia ja keskustaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Osittain Helsingin kantakaupungin korkeat hinnat, johtuvat siitä, että auto ei ole samalla tavalla "puolipakko" kuin syrjempänä.


Kantakaupngin korkeat hinnat johtuvat ensisijaisesti siitä että kantakaupungilla on sitä "glamouria", eli mahdollisuus viettää svengaava kulttuuri- ja kapakkaelämää ja päästä seurapiireihin on aivan toista luokkaa kuin lähiöissä, joiden rasitteena ovat pitkät ja kalliiit taksimatkat yöllä sieltä missä tapahtuu.

Toinen tärkeä seikka joka nostaa kantakaupungin hintaa, on talojen ja miljöön kultturellinen ja esteettinen merkitys. Lähiöistä ei yksinkertaisesti löydy ennen 2. maailmansotaa asuinkäyttöön rakennettuja vanhoja koristeellisia rakennuksia, ellei joitain yksittäisiä huviloita lasketa.

Sellaiset kantakaupungin kyljessä olevat vanhat esikaupungit kuten Haaga, Munkka, Lauttasaari ja Käpylä vielä menettelevät näille "kulttuurin suurkuluttajaryhmille", mutta kaikki muut ovat auttamattomasti "out". 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Autotonta elämää voi ymmärtääkseni ihan hyvin viettää Espoon Keskuksessa, Havukoskella, Korsossa tai Kontulassa ja monessa muussa vastaavankaltaisessa lähiössä. Mutta jos etsii sellaisia paikkoja joissa asunnot ovat kalliit, ja naapurit taatusti hienoa väkeä...


Tilastollisesti autottoman elämän mahdollisuus ja korkeat asumiskustannukset ja siten varakkuus esiintyvät nykyään samassa paikassa. Mutta se ei tarkoita sitä, että autottomasta elämästä haaveilevat tavoittelisivat oikeasti vain varakkuutta.

Tässä toimii vain kysyntä ja tarjonta ja siitä seuraava hinnan määräytyminen. Joukkoliikenteeseen ja harjoitettuun joukkoliikennepolitiikkaan tämä liittyy siten, että kohtuuhintaista autotonta elämää ei voi järjestää, jos joukkoliikenne perustuu mahdollisimman kalliiseen ratkaisuun eli maksimaaliseen kapasiteettiin (= raskas raideliikenne).

Kruunuvuorenrannassa asia on onneksi ymmärretty, mutta esim. Sipoon osalla ei. Metron rakentaminen edellyttää tehokasta maankäyttöä, jossa ei ole sijaa kohtuuhintaisille isoille perheasunnoille. Autoton elämä voi olla mahdollista metroasman ympärille rakennetussa aluekeskuksessa, mutta se ei kykene tarjoamaan tarpeeksi, ja hinta on liian korkea. En pidä esim. Aurinkolahtea enää autottomana asumisena hyvän joukkoliikennepalvelun piirissä (siis metro _kävelyetäisyydellä_), silti siellä uudet asunnot maksavat saman kuin vanhat kantakaupungissa.

Espoon Keskuksessa, Havukoskella, Korsossa tai Kontulassa ei taida auton omistus ja käyttö olla sen vähäisempää kuin muuallakaan esikaupunkialueilla, mikä ei tue ajatusta niistä autottomina. Eikä se ainakaan siltä näytä, kun alueilla liikkuu. Ja selitys on siinä, että ei riitä ainoastaan yhteys H:gin keskustaan, joka sekin on kävelyetäisyydellä vain pienelle osalle asukkaista.

Ja huom: Autottomuus tarkoittaa myös muiden, ei vaan omaa autoa. Ei ole autotonta asumista asua ilman autoa alueella, joka on täynnä pysäköintipaikkoja ja autoja.




> ... niin mahdollisuus viettää autototonta elämää  rajoittuu Helsingin eteläisin kaupunginosiin, ja muutamaan vanhaan sen kyljessä olevaan esikaupunkiin. Mutta kun menee sen vanhan "Puutarhakehän" ulkopuolelle, niin mitä suurempi luku komeilee asunnon hintalapussa , sitä kehnomat ovat lähipalvelut ja joukkoliikenne.


Kirjoitin aiemmin, että hinnan määrää etäisyys ja asumisen taso. Omakotiasuminen on Helsingin rajojen sisällä kallista joukkoliikenteestä riippumatta, koska omakotitaloja on tarjolla vähän mutta kysyntä on suuri. Ja vaihtoehto ei ole asua omakotitalossa ilman autoa myöskään kehyskunnissa, joten toki on parempi vaihtoehto omakotitalo ja autoelämä 10 km:n kuin 40 km:n etäisyydellä.




> ...He eivät ymmärrä myös sitä, että jos uusia asukkaita ei alueelle muuta, katoavat mahdollisesti lähipalvelut. Mitä he myös pelkäävät metsien menettämisen lisäksi on se, että oma vanha alue muuttuu Havukosken tai Meri-Rastilan kaltaiseksi, jonne muuttaa "ties minkälaista porukkaa".


Kysymys asukkaiden laadusta tai taustasta ei liity autottomuuden mahdolisuuteen, vaan asuntopolitiikkaan ja sosiaaliseen asuntokantaan.

Palveluiden kohdalla näyttää minusta siltä, että siihenkään ei määrä vaikuta. Kaavoituksella on yritetty ja yritetään tehdä lähipalvelut mahdolliseksi, mutta kaupan ala näyttää siitä viis veisaavan. Väestön lisäys tuntuu minusta vaikuttavan peräti päin vastoin. Voidaan tehdä entistä massiivisempia kauppakeskuksia ja entistä harvempaan.

Tästäkin saa esimerkin Kruunuvuorenrannasta. Se on innostanut uusimaan ja laajentamaan Laajasalon ostarin kauppakeskukseksi, jolloin muutamalla saaren lähikaupalla tulee olemaan entistä vaikeampaa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kantakaupunki ja keskusta eivät kuitenkaan ole sama asia. Väitän, että minulla on tästä Huopalahden aseman vierestä (jo nyt ennen Kehärataa ja Pisaraa) monipuolisemmat ja laajemmille alueille suuntautuvat tiheät ja nopeat joukkoliikenneyhteydet kuin Mechelininkadun varren useista osoitteista.


Tätä asiaa voi selvittää ja havainnollistaa myös eksaktin tiedon perusteella. Sellaisia saavutettavuuskarttoja on Suomessa tehnyt ainakin Anssi Joutsniemi (vaikuttaa Tampereen TTY:llä) ja UITP:ssä niitä esitteli Fabio Casiroli Milanosta.

Nämä kartat ovat perimmältään yksinkertaisia. Otetaan jokin piste - vaikka asunto Huopalahden aseman likeeltä - ja piirretään liikenteen reittejä (joukkoliikenteen linjat, kadut, pyörätiet liikennemuodosta riippuen) pitkin viivoja joka suuntaan halutulla matka-ajalla.

YTV:n linjastosuunnitelmaehdotuksessa (4,5 Mt:n pdf) (joka oli eilen ks-lautakunnan listalla) samaa asiaa oli haettu karttaesityksillä väritetyin aluen.

Ilman näitä karttoja on tietenkin selvä, että myös Helsingissä joukkoliikennesaavutettavuuskartoissa näkyy, että kävelyetäisyys juna- ja metroasemilta tulee esille hyvänä saavutettavuutena. Samanlaista näkyy muistakin maailman kaupungeista. Mutta kun verrataan saavutettavuuteen autolla, nähdään joukkoliiekenteen pistemäisen saavutettavuuden sijasta hajaantumista laajasti kaikkialle.

Tulos osoittaa sitä, mitä minäkin olen väittänyt: raskas raideliikenne ei riitä saavutettavuuteen ja se ei ole kilpailukykyistä autoilulle. Ei riitä, että 10-20 % asukkaista on hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien äärellä kun kaikki ovat hyvien autoiluyhteyksien äärellä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä toimii vain kysyntä ja tarjonta ja siitä seuraava hinnan määräytyminen. Joukkoliikenteeseen ja harjoitettuun joukkoliikennepolitiikkaan tämä liittyy siten, että kohtuuhintaista autotonta elämää ei voi järjestää, jos joukkoliikenne perustuu mahdollisimman kalliiseen ratkaisuun eli maksimaaliseen kapasiteettiin (= raskas raideliikenne).


Kyllä pystyy jos on tahtoa, ja täydentää raskaan raideliikenteen bussilla tai raitiotiellä. 




> En pidä esim. Aurinkolahtea enää autottomana asumisena hyvän joukkoliikennepalvelun piirissä (siis metro _kävelyetäisyydellä_), silti siellä uudet asunnot maksavat saman kuin vanhat kantakaupungissa.


Aurinkolahden vertailu ontuu siksi että kohde on liian uusi, ja rakennettu suhdannehuipun aikana jolloin asunntojen hinnat ovat muutenkin keskivertopalkansaajille liian kovat. Pitää odottaa parikymmentä vuotta, ennenkuin voi vertailla Aurinkolahden asuntojen hintoja muihin. 




> Espoon Keskuksessa, Havukoskella, Korsossa tai Kontulassa ei taida auton omistus ja käyttö olla sen vähäisempää kuin muuallakaan esikaupunkialueilla, mikä ei tue ajatusta niistä autottomina. Eikä se ainakaan siltä näytä, kun alueilla liikkuu. Ja selitys on siinä, että ei riitä ainoastaan yhteys H:gin keskustaan, joka sekin on kävelyetäisyydellä vain pienelle osalle asukkaista.


Eihän näille alueille ole valikoitunut pelkästään autottomia ihmisiä, mutta kaikkien asukkaiden joukossa on autottomia varmasti suhteellisesti paljon enemmän kuin esim Mankkaalla tai Jollaksessa. 




> Ja huom: Autottomuus tarkoittaa myös muiden, ei vaan omaa autoa. Ei ole autotonta asumista asua ilman autoa alueella, joka on täynnä pysäköintipaikkoja ja autoja.


Jossain toisessa ketjussa oli puhetta, missä täydellinen autottomuus onnistuu, ja minun vastaukseni oli Suomenlinna ja jotkut muut saaret. Mutta nyt oli kysymys, missä voi itse elä ilman autoa, ja monen muunkin kuin minun mielestäni sellaisia paikkoja löytyy.





> Kysymys asukkaiden laadusta tai taustasta ei liity autottomuuden mahdolisuuteen, vaan asuntopolitiikkaan ja sosiaaliseen asuntokantaan.


Monella Nimby-valittajalla on pelko siitä että alueelle muuttaa vääränlaista porukkaa, mikä laske oman asunnon arvoa ja aiheutta pahimmassa tapauksessa rikollisuutta tms. Vanhemmat Nimby-valittajat vetävät yhtäläisyysmerkkejä kaiken sosiaalisen asuuntotuotannon ja vääränlaisen porukan välillä. Usein pelot ovat täysin aiheettomia. Parempi mielestäni on, että sosiaalinen asuntotuotanto ja asuntolat ym sijoitetaan ympäri koko kaupunkia kaikentasoisille alueille eikä vain rajattuihin ghetto-alueisiin. Omaa tyhmyyttäni olen ollut Nimbyilijä itsekin.  Meidän kaupunginosaan oli nimittäin pari vuotta sitten (ennenkuin itse muutimme paikkakunnalle) myönnetty lupa rakentaa ns "Ässäkoti" vähemmän varakkaille, mutta luvasta valitettiin. Eräs nainen kierteli kaikissa taloissa keräämässä nimiä valitusta varten. Vähän ajattelemattomuuttani laitoin nimeni kun kuvittelin että rakennusluvan myöntämisessä oli ollut jotain epäselvää. Myöhemmin selvisi että ei siitä ollut kysymys, vaan ainoastaan siitä että asemakaavamuutoksen vahvistaminen, jolloin asiaan olisi vielä voinut vaikuttaa, oli jäänyt kaupunginosan puuhamiehiltä ja -naisilta kokonaan huomaamatta. Sen olen myös ymmärtänyt, että "Ässäkodit" eivät  ole mikään asuntoloita kaikkein pahinta kriminaaleja varten, vaan ihan tavallisia ihmisiä, ja taustalla pyöri joku uskovaisten säätiö, ja sosiaalinen kontrolli päihteiden suhteen pelaa ym, ja sellainen on ennestään mm Haagassakin.




> Palveluiden kohdalla näyttää minusta siltä, että siihenkään ei määrä vaikuta. Kaavoituksella on yritetty ja yritetään tehdä lähipalvelut mahdolliseksi, mutta kaupan ala näyttää siitä viis veisaavan. Väestön lisäys tuntuu minusta vaikuttavan peräti päin vastoin. Voidaan tehdä entistä massiivisempia kauppakeskuksia ja entistä harvempaan.


Ongelma on siinä, etä harva kauppaketju viitsii perustaa edes pientä elintarvikemyymälää  kaupunginosaan, jossa ei ole ennestään mitään palveluja. Mutta sitten jos ihan asemakaavassa on paikka oikealle ostoskeskukselle, jonne kootaan monenlaisia kauppuja ja palveluja, myös kunnallisia, niin sitten kelpaa. Eikä näiden ostoskeskusten mitään Selloja tai Itäkeskuksia tarvitse olla, kooksi riittää tuollainen 60-luvun kyhäelmä kuten esim Munkkivuoren ostari. 

Kaupalle ei ole tärkeää se, että asiakas tulee autolla, vaan se, että hän käy siellä riittävän usein. Jos kaupat pakotettaisiin kivijalkoihin ripoteltuna pitkin lähiötä kuten 40-50-luvulla vielä rakennettiin, niin niissä ei käytäisi riittävän usein, koska jos kohdalla ei ole mitään muuta kuin kauppa, ei asiakkalla ole asiaa sinne muutoin kun silloinkun ostaa ruokaa. Mutta jos saman katon alla on terveyskeskus, apteekki, kirjasto jne, niin on todennäköistä että sama asiakas käy kirjasto- tai apteekkikäynnillään myös kaupassa. Riippumatta siitä tuleeko hän autolla, dösällä, spåralla, metrolla vai kävellen. Minun johtopäätökseni: vuoria ei kannata siirtää joka Muhammetin ääreen, vaan kyllä jos vuori houkuttelee riittävästi, niin Muhammetit tulevat sinne itsekin. Se että ostoskeskuksesta kauimpana asuvat joutuvat turvautumaan huonolla säällä johonkin liikennevälineeseen on mielestäni pieni hinta sille että kauppoja ja palveluja ylipäänsä löytyy kaupunginosassa.




> Tästäkin saa esimerkin Kruunuvuorenrannasta. Se on innostanut uusimaan ja laajentamaan Laajasalon ostarin kauppakeskukseksi, jolloin muutamalla saaren lähikaupalla tulee olemaan entistä vaikeampaa.


Joidenkin mielestä siis Kruunuvuoren tulo on myrkkyä,  mutta jos tarkemmin katsoo,niin mitkä ovat sitten vaihtoehdot? Sitten kun pienten lähikauppojen myynti hiipuu vanhan kantaväestön ikääntyessä, niin ne ennemmin tai myöhemmin panisi pillit pussiin muutenkin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Joidenkin mielestä siis Kruunuvuoren tulo on myrkkyä,  mutta jos tarkemmin katsoo,niin mitkä ovat sitten vaihtoehdot? Sitten kun pienten lähikauppojen myynti hiipuu vanhan kantaväestön ikääntyessä, niin ne ennemmin tai myöhemmin panisi pillit pussiin muutenkin.



Jos väestötiheys on ylittää 10000 asukasta neliökilometrillä, kummasti alkaa lähipalveluita löytyäkin.

Jos Kruunuvuoreen kaavoitetaan tuolla asukastiheydellä, niin se Anteronkin toivoma lähikauppakin löytynee kävelyetäisyydeltä.

(Vertailutietoja: Punavuoressa on noin 20000 asukasta/km2 ja Herttoniemenrannassa 9000 as/km2.)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> raskas raideliikenne ei riitä saavutettavuuteen ja se ei ole kilpailukykyistä autoilulle. Ei riitä, että 10-20 % asukkaista on hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien äärellä kun kaikki ovat hyvien autoiluyhteyksien äärellä.


Meidän alueellamme hankala asemakaava runsaine läpiajokieltoineen ja hidastustöyssyineen yms. omalta osaltaan tekee autoiluyhteydet muunlaisiksi kuin hyviksi. Meidän alueellamme rautatieasema + Jokeri-pysäkki sijaitsevat keskeisellä paikalla, joten on harhaanjohtavaa esittää asiaa niin, että vain 10 - 20 %:lla alueen asukkaista olisi hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Alueen läpi menee myös linja-autoyhteyksiä eri suuntiin muutakin kuin Jokeri-väylää pitkin. Niillä linjoilla on runsaasti pysäkkejä myös paikoissa, jotka ovat etäällä rautatieasemastamme.

Autoilua rajoittaa myös muut tekijät (pahat ruuhkat) oman alueemme ulkopuolella, esimerkiksi kehämäisillä väylillä ja ennen muuta sisääntuloväylillä ja useilla kaduilla kantakaupungissa. Meidän tapauksessamme VR-LähiJunan tarjoama raskasraidepalvelu + YTV:n Jokeri-bussilinja tarjoavat yhdessä Helsingin oloissa poikkeuksellisen kilpailukykyisen vaihtoehdon yksilölliselle liikkumiselle, kuten autoilulle. Tilanne paranisi edelleenkin, jos Jokeri muutettaisiin raitiotieksi ja raitiolinja 10 jatkettaisiin Huopalahden asemalle ja viimeksi mainittua linjaa nopeutettaisiin merkittävästi myös vanhalla osuudellaan. Ilman niitäkin tosin tilanne on erinomainen ja kuten todettu, kiistattomasti parempi kuin useassa nk. ratikkakaupunginosassa.

Kannattaa myös ymmärtää, että esimerkiksi kantakaupungin tiheästä raitiotieverkosta ei ole juurikaan iloa, jos kantakaupungissa asuvan työpaikka ottaa ja muuttaa jonnekin kehä 3:n varrelle tai peräti sitäkin kauemmaksi. Silloinkin oma auto on ainoa todellinen vaihtoehto. On vain tilanteita, jolloin juuri mikään joukkoliikennemuoto ei ole kilpailukykyinen yksilölliselle liikkumiselle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kannattaa myös ymmärtää, että esimerkiksi kantakaupungin tiheästä raitiotieverkosta ei ole juurikaan iloa, jos kantakaupungissa asuvan työpaikka ottaa ja muuttaa jonnekin kehä 3:n varrelle tai peräti sitäkin kauemmaksi. Silloinkin oma auto on ainoa todellinen vaihtoehto. On vain tilanteita, jolloin juuri mikään joukkoliikennemuoto ei ole kilpailukykyinen yksilölliselle liikkumiselle.


Tämä onkin hyvin kiteytetty virallisen liikennepolitiikan (jota edustaa tällä hetkellä PLJ 2007) ongelma. Joukkoliikenteen hyvä palvelu ei kata kuin kantakaupungin raitiotiealueen ja muualla syntyy vain pistemäisiä hyvän palvelun alueita. Kuten Huopalahti kävelyetäisyydellä rautatieasemasta.

Juuri tämähän ongelma on vuosikaudet ollut. Siellä, missä liikenne on kasvanut, kasvaa ja voi kasvaa, ei panosteta joukkoliikenteeseen vaan ainoastaan autoiluun. Siis kantakaupungin ulkopuolella. Kantakaupungin raitiotiealueella toimiala-agglomeraatio riittää elinkelpoiseen kaupunkiin, jossa voi elää ilman autoa - kunhan työpaikka on myös kantakaupungissa. Olennaista on, että siellä on työpaikkoja kylliksi, jotta niitä on tarjota alueella asuville. Lähiöissä ei ole työpaikkoja, ja kun kantakaupungin ulkopuolella on ainoa mahdollisuus myös työpaikkojen lisääntymiseen, päädytään pakkoautoiluun.

Tämä olisi vältettävissä sekä kaavoituksen että liikenneratkaisujen keinoin, mutta sellainen ei kelpaa, koska raitioliikenne on pannassa. Busseilla ei kapasiteetti riitä kustannustehokkaaseen koko seudun kattavaan verkkoon (ei vain tähteen), ja raskasraiteita ei ole edes fyysisesti mahdollista rakentaa kattavaksi verkoksi - vaikka rahaa taivaasta sataisikin.

Liityntäliikenne ei ole ratkaisu. Sen palvelukyky ei riitä kilpailemaan auton kanssa, eikä sen kustannuksia ole halua subventiolla kattaa. Kun seudun rakentamistehokkuus vastaa raitioliikenteen kapasiteettia, on yksinkertaisesti älytöntä rakentaa joukkoliikennettä liityntäliikenteestä, joka koostuu kahdesta raitioliikennettä kalliimmasta järjestelmästä, busseista ja raskasraiteista.

Mutta kun näin halutaan arvovalta- ym. toisarvoisista syistä vain tehdä, vähätellään myös liitynnän merkitystä ja yritetään paikkailla sitä haittaa epätoivoisilla ja kalliilla ratkaisuilla turhan tiheästä vuorovälistä raskasraiteilla. Mieleeni tulevat oitis Bremenin ja Karlsruhen kokemukset vaihtojen vähentämisestä ja raitioliikenteen laajentamisesta korvaamaan bussi- ja raskasraideliikennettä. Saavutetaan parhaimmillaan monien satojen prosenttien matkamäärän kasvuja.

Meillä ei voi matkamääriä moninkertaistaa, kun lähtökohta ei ole yhtä onneton kuin autoteollisuuden kehdossa Saksassa. Mutta keskustan ulkopuolella on hyvinkin mahdollista vähintään tuplata joukkoliikenteen käyttö hyvin suunnitellulla palvelulla - ei liitynnällä ja keskustan kautta kiertämällä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero
> 
> ...kohtuuhintaista autotonta elämää ei voi järjestää, jos joukkoliikenne perustuu mahdollisimman kalliiseen ratkaisuun eli maksimaaliseen kapasiteettiin (= raskas raideliikenne).
> 
> 
> Kyllä pystyy jos on tahtoa, ja täydentää raskaan raideliikenteen bussilla tai raitiotiellä.


Liityntäliikenne on myös mahdollisimman kallista - ja se liityntä vie sen houkuttelevuuden, mikä kävelyetäisyydellä olevalla metrolla tai junalla on. Tästä kirjoitin edellisessä viestissäni: Meidän rakentamistehokkuudella bussi, metro tai niiden yhdistelmä ovat kallista joukkoliikennettä, optimi eli näitä halvempi on ratikka.




> ...Pitää odottaa parikymmentä vuotta, ennenkuin voi vertailla Aurinkolahden asuntojen hintoja muihin.


Aurinkolahti on uusinta toteutettua kaupunkisuunittelua Helsingissä. Ja se ei ole autotonta - eikä siihen ole pyrittykään, metron läheisyydestä huolimatta. Kruunuvuoressa on mahdollisuus jopa oikeasti autottomaan elämään - joskaan ei nykyisellä kaavasuunitelmalla. Mutta tämänhetkinen suunnitelma on jo paljon parempi kuin se, mistä lähdettiin eli ilman suoraa keskustan joukkoliikennettä. Sen yhteyden ja kaavan kehittymisen eteen olen töitä lautakunnassa tehnyt ja olen oikein tyytyväinen kehitykseen.




> Eihän näille alueille ole valikoitunut pelkästään autottomia ihmisiä, mutta kaikkien asukkaiden joukossa on autottomia varmasti suhteellisesti paljon enemmän kuin esim Mankkaalla tai Jollaksessa.


Tietenkin lähes täydellisesti autoilun varaan rakennetuilla ja lähes olemattoman joukkoliikenteen palvelemilla alueilla on autoa käyttävää väestöä ja asemien ympäristön lähiöissä on niitäkin, jotka eivät hanki autoa.




> Mutta nyt oli kysymys, missä voi itse elä ilman autoa, ja monen muunkin kuin minun mielestäni sellaisia paikkoja löytyy.


Kyllä minä puhun autottomasta elämästä mahdollisuutena elää alueella, jossa ei tarvitse autoa itse eikä tarvitse katsella toisten autoja ja kärsiä autoilun ympäristöhaitoista. Niitä haittoja pakoonhan monet sinne kehyskuntien metsiinkin lähtevät.




> Ongelma on siinä, etä harva kauppaketju viitsii perustaa edes pientä elintarvikemyymälää  kaupunginosaan, jossa ei ole ennestään mitään palveluja...
> 
> Kaupalle ei ole tärkeää se, että asiakas tulee autolla, vaan se, että hän käy siellä riittävän usein. Jos kaupat pakotettaisiin kivijalkoihin ripoteltuna pitkin lähiötä kuten 40-50-luvulla vielä rakennettiin, niin niissä ei käytäisi riittävän usein, koska jos kohdalla ei ole mitään muuta kuin kauppa, ei asiakkalla ole asiaa sinne muutoin kun silloinkun ostaa ruokaa. Mutta jos saman katon alla on terveyskeskus, apteekki, kirjasto jne, niin on todennäköistä että sama asiakas käy kirjasto- tai apteekkikäynnillään myös kaupassa.


Ihmiset asioivat useimmin ruokakaupoissa, ei terveyskeskuksissa, kirjastoissa, apteekeissa jne. Eli muissa palveluissa käyminen ei ohjaa ruokakaupassa käyntiä vaan päin vastoin.

Ja kauppa on nimenomaan sitä mieltä, että paras asiakas tulee autolla. Tämä usko perustuu siihen, että autolla käyvät asiakkaat tekevät suurimmat laskut kassalla. Kauppa vaan ei ymmärrä ihmisten käyttäytymisen perusteita, vaan uskovat sokeasti tilastoihinsa. Ihmisten ruokatarve ei riipu auton omistamisesta, mutta kulutukseen käytettävä rahamäärä kyllä riippuu. Ja päin vastoin kuin kauppa luulee. Autottomalla on enemmän rahaa muuhun kulutukseen kuin autollisella, koska rahaa ei mene autoon ja liikkuminen joukkoliikenteellä on autoa halvempaa.

Ihmiset ovat kyllästyneet automarketissa asioimisen vaivaan. Siksi elintarvikekioskit, K-ketjun Piccolo-tyyppiset myymälät ja huoltamoiden ruokaosastot ovat yleistyneet. Tämä ei vaan sovi keskusliikkeiden konseptiin, koska ihmisten pakottaminen ajamaan omalla kustannuksella megamarkettiin on kaupan voitonteon kannalta parempi vaihtoehto.

Kuluttajan kannalta on helpointa, mitä lähempää ja vähemmällä vaivalla ja kustannuksilla hän ruokansa saa. Kivijalkakaupat olivat juuri tätä, korttelikohtaista palvelua. Kun kaupungin halutaan toimivan joukkoliikenteellä, kaupassa käynti ei voi perustua auton käyttöön. Joukkoliikennekaupungissa on pakko olla lähipalvelut. Ja kun ne ovat pysäkillä, erillistä kauppamatkaa ja lauantain viettämistä marketissa ei tarvita.

En kuvittele, että me pääsemme koskaan eroon automarketeista, koska tuskin pääsemme koskaan eroon autoistakaan. Mutta vaadin ja pidän oikeudenmukaisena sitä, että meillä, jotka haluamme elää ilman omaa autoa ja muiden omistamien autojen haittoja on siihen oikeus. Ihan kun niilla autoa rakastavilla on oikeus olla naimissa autojensa kanssa.

Kruunuvuorenranta on oivallinen tilaisuus - tai olisi, en valitettavasti kuvittele, että siitäkään tulee autotonta kaupunginosaa. Mutta suora ratikka keskustaan haaroitettuna Laajasalon saarella sekä yhteys pohjoiseen vähintään Herttoniemen metrolle antavat erinomaiset eväät keskimääräistä vähäautoisempaan elämään.

Jos Kruunuvuoressa vaikka auton omistus ja käyttö olisivat samaa luokkaa kuin kantakaupungissa asuvilla, siellä ei sentään olisi muualta tulevien autoja hattoineen kuten kantakaupungissa on, ja olosuhteet olisivat siten aivan parhaimmistoa mitä Hesa kykenee tarjoamaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aurinkolahti on uusinta toteutettua kaupunkisuunittelua Helsingissä. Ja se ei ole autotonta - eikä siihen ole pyrittykään, metron läheisyydestä huolimatta. Kruunuvuoressa on mahdollisuus jopa oikeasti autottomaan elämään - joskaan ei nykyisellä kaavasuunitelmalla. Mutta tämänhetkinen suunnitelma on jo paljon parempi kuin se, mistä lähdettiin eli ilman suoraa keskustan joukkoliikennettä. Sen yhteyden ja kaavan kehittymisen eteen olen töitä lautakunnassa tehnyt ja olen oikein tyytyväinen kehitykseen.


Mulle ei ole auennut oikein, millä tavalla Kruunuvuorenranta tulisi poikkeamaan Aurinkolahdesta? Molemmissa asuntojen hinnat ovat, tai tulevat uusina olemaan hirvittävät. 20-30 vuoden päästä tilanne voi olla toinen, ja silloin niihin on ehkä löytänyt kokonaan autoton sukupolvi. 

Et myöskään vastannut nimim Rattivaunun kysymykseen, miten ei Haagassa voisi muka elää autottomana yhtä hyvin kuin Kruunuvuorennrannassa tullaan elämään kun se on valmistunut. 




> Ihmiset asioivat useimmin ruokakaupoissa, ei terveyskeskuksissa, kirjastoissa, apteekeissa jne. Eli muissa palveluissa käyminen ei ohjaa ruokakaupassa käyntiä vaan päin vastoin.


Kyllä minä esim asioin kirjastossa suurinpiirtein yhtä usein kuin ruokakaupassa. Kirjastoissa tehdään nykyään paljon muutakin kuin lainataan kirjoja. Ja helpompi on käydä ostoksilla sellaisessa ruokakaupassa joka on kirjaston vieressä. 




> Ja kauppa on nimenomaan sitä mieltä, että paras asiakas tulee autolla. Tämä usko perustuu siihen, että autolla käyvät asiakkaat tekevät suurimmat laskut kassalla. Kauppa vaan ei ymmärrä ihmisten käyttäytymisen perusteita, vaan uskovat sokeasti tilastoihinsa. Ihmisten ruokatarve ei riipu auton omistamisesta, mutta kulutukseen käytettävä rahamäärä kyllä riippuu. Ja päin vastoin kuin kauppa luulee. Autottomalla on enemmän rahaa muuhun kulutukseen kuin autollisella, koska rahaa ei mene autoon ja liikkuminen joukkoliikenteellä on autoa halvempaa.


Minä en ymmärrä mitä keskusliikkeet ymmärtää, mutta järjen mukaan autoilevista asiakkaista hyötyvät vain isot volyymikaupat. Kun myymäläkokoa pienennetään, fiksu kauppias optimoi asiakasvirtansa haalimalla mahdollisimman paljon kaikkia asiakasryhmiä, ei vain suosimalla yhtä, kuten esim lapsiperheitä tai varakkaita eläkeläisiä.




> Kruunuvuorenranta on oivallinen tilaisuus - tai olisi, en valitettavasti kuvittele, että siitäkään tulee autotonta kaupunginosaa. Mutta suora ratikka keskustaan haaroitettuna Laajasalon saarella sekä yhteys pohjoiseen vähintään Herttoniemen metrolle antavat erinomaiset eväät keskimääräistä vähäautoisempaan elämään.
> 
> Jos Kruunuvuoressa vaikka auton omistus ja käyttö olisivat samaa luokkaa kuin kantakaupungissa asuvilla, siellä ei sentään olisi muualta tulevien autoja hattoineen kuten kantakaupungissa on, ja olosuhteet olisivat siten aivan parhaimmistoa mitä Hesa kykenee tarjoamaan.


Tuota en epäile. Valitettavasti siitä tulee kallis paikka. Ainakin aluksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mulle ei ole auennut oikein, millä tavalla Kruunuvuorenranta tulisi poikkeamaan Aurinkolahdesta? Molemmissa asuntojen hinnat ovat, tai tulevat uusina olemaan hirvittävät. 20-30 vuoden päästä tilanne voi olla toinen, ja silloin niihin on ehkä löytänyt kokonaan autoton sukupolvi.


En pidä oleellisena asiana hintaa vaan alueen toteutusta. Aurinkolahden hintataso on kova sen vuoksi, että rakennusliikkeet ovat asettaneet hinnat koviksi ja niillä on rahaa pitää kämppiä myymättä, kun eivät kovan hinnan vuoksi mene kaupaksi. Rakentajat uskovat, että odottamisen jälkeen saatava hintahyöty on suurempi kuin pääomasta odotusaikana maksettava korko ja siten kannattaa odottaa.

Aurinkolahti on liian kaukana hyvästä joukkoliikenteestä, kun se on liityntäliikenteen päässä. Aurinkolahdessa toteutuu Seppo Laakson väitöskirjassa tehty havainto siitä, että hyvän joukkoliikenteen (tässä tapauksessa kävelyetäisyys metrosta) vaikutus ei ulotu kovin kauas. Tämä on tavallaan uskottu myös Aurinkolahden toteutuksessa: autopaikkoja on joka asunnolle - mikä osaltaan nostaa myös asuntojen hintoja.

Kruunuvuorenrantaan on tulossa raitiotie ja sille oma haara nykyisen öljysataman niemen halki. Kruunuvuorenrannan asukkailla on hyvä joukkoliikenne (tässä tapauksessa raitiotie) kävelyetäisyydellä, lisäksi matka-aika keskustaan on ylivoimainen autoon verrattuna. Kruunuvuorenrannassa voi asua ilman autoa samalla tavalla kuin muuallakin raitioverkon palvelualueella.

Uskon, että kantakaupungin tapaan Kruunuvuorenrannassakin tämä autottoman asumisen herkku on tarjolla vain niille, joilla on varaa maksaa asunnosta se hinta, mitä asunnot maksavat 15 min päässä keskustasta ja lisäksi meren tuntumassa. Sille asialle ei voi mitään, koska markkinat asettavat hinnan korkeaksi lyhyen ajallisen etäisyyden ja arvostetun meren läheisyyden vuoksi.

Mutta vastaavaa voisi tehdä muuallekin ja halvemmalla, jos olisi halua. Autottomuuden pilaa kuitenkin puhe metroverkosta ja sen laajentamisesta. Uskon, että se laajeneekin - vuosikymmenten kuluttua. Mutta aivan samoin kuin Etelä-Espoo ja Itä-Helsinki, alueet menetetään autoilulle, kun metro rakennetaan 30 vuotta myöhässä.

Viikki on tästä hyvä esimerkki. Alue on muuten suosittu ja pidetty, mutta asukkaat valittavat joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä. Viikkiin piti, on kaavoitettu ja olisi voinut rakentaa raitiotien silloin kun alue otettiin käyttöön. Mutta meillä selitetään, ettei raitiotie kannata (liian kallis) mutta sen sijaan Viikkiin pitää tehdä metro (ei ole liian kallis?). Se muka kannattaa. Silti nämä selittäjätkään eivät väitä, että se metro tulisi sinne edes lähimmän 20 vuoden kuluessa. Viikissä ehtii kasvaa yksi sukupolvi tuona aikana, ja nehän eivät odota sitä metroa ilman autoa koko elinaikaansa.

Onneksi Kruunuvuorenrannan kohdalla ensi kerran puoleen vuosisataan on olemassa ymmärrystä siitä, että joukkoliikenne ja asunnot tulevat käyttöön samaan aikaan. Kyllähän sitä minimetroa yritetään edelleen tuputtaa, mutta se on onneksi vastakynnessä päättäjienkin mielissä.




> Et myöskään vastannut nimim Rattivaunun kysymykseen, miten ei Haagassa voisi muka elää autottomana yhtä hyvin kuin Kruunuvuorennrannassa tullaan elämään kun se on valmistunut.


Haagasta on kohtalaiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Mutta ei se ole mitenkään autoton alue. Kaikki mahdollinen tila on pysäköintikäytössä ja alueen läpi on kohtalainen läpiajoliikennekin. Paikalliset palvelut elävät siellä vielä luultavasti siksi, että ikääntynyt väestö pitää ne yllä. Tämä on vaikutelma tuttavaltani, joka vuosia asui Haagassa. Mutta tämäkin väestönosa saa kärsiä muiden autoilusta kaikkine ympäristöhaittoineen.




> Kyllä minä esim asioin kirjastossa suurinpiirtein yhtä usein kuin ruokakaupassa.


Tätä en epäile, mutta oma kokemus ei ole tilastollisesti edustava. Kirjastojen ja ruokakauppojen käyntitiheyttä kuvaavat jo niiden koko. Otetaan vaikka Itäksekus ja Iso-Omena. Molemmissa on kirjastot mutta varmaankin 20-30 kertaa niin paljon päivittäistavarakaupan pinta-alaa. Kaupassa käydään karkeasti ottaen tässä suhteessa useammin, eli 20-30 kertaa niin usein kuin kirjastossa. Siis väestö keskimäärin, ja se on se, minkä mukaan asiat mitoitetaan.




> Minä en ymmärrä mitä keskusliikkeet ymmärtää, mutta järjen mukaan autoilevista asiakkaista hyötyvät vain isot volyymikaupat. Kun myymäläkokoa pienennetään, fiksu kauppias optimoi asiakasvirtansa haalimalla mahdollisimman paljon kaikkia asiakasryhmiä, ei vain suosimalla yhtä, kuten esim lapsiperheitä tai varakkaita eläkeläisiä.


Näin minäkin haluaisin ajatella, mutta kaupan alan ekonomien aivo ei tällaiseen taivu. Kaupan ala nähdään liiketoimintana eli keinona tehdä rahaa. Kaikki muu on toissijaista. Jos huonolla palvelulla saa paremman tuoton kuin hyvällä, sanotaan, ettei palvelutaso ole kilpailukeino ja siitä ei sitten välitetä. Ilmeisesti on niin, että kaupan tuottavuus paranee kun yksikkökoko suurenee ja palvelu vähenee. Tältä ainakin kehitys näyttää.

Hiljan julkaistiin joku kaupan alan tuottavuustutkimuskin, jossa todettin kaupan kannattavuuden kasvaneen roimasti viime vuosikymmeninä, mutta se perustui kaupuan palveluiden siirtymiseen asiakkaiden kustantamiksi. Juuri sitähän valtava automarket tarkoittaa: Automarket on sama asia kuin ennen oli tukkuvarasto. Se, mitä kauppiaat tekivät ennen on nyt täysin asiakkaan itsensä hoidettavana. Mutta asiakas maksaa yhä periaatteessa samaa hintaa kuin ennen korttelikaupassa. Toki siinä kannattavuus nousee.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Haagasta on kohtalaiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet.


Helsinkiin ja ennen muuta koko Suomeen suhteutettuna täysin ainutkertaisen erinomaiset. Lyö laudalta oikeastaan ihan kaikki muut alueet. 




> Mutta ei se ole mitenkään autoton alue.


Mikä sitten on? Helsingin hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet eivät auta mitään, jos matkat kohdistuvat säännöllisesti paikkoihin (lähinnä seudun ulkopuolella), jonne on heikot tai olemattomat joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Siinä eivät paljon oman alueen hyvätkään yhteydet auta. Lisäksi kannattaa ymmärtää, että alueen asukkaiden keskimääräinen vauraustaso näkyy autojen määrässä (ja ehkä laadussakin) aina omalla tavallaan. Toinen asia sitten on, milloin autoja käytetään ja mihin tarpeeseen.




> Kaikki mahdollinen tila on pysäköintikäytössä ja alueen läpi on kohtalainen läpiajoliikennekin.


Anteeksi kuinka? Olen asunut Haagassa suurimman osan 43-vuotisesta "historiastani" ja jostain syystä en ole nähnyt niitä kaikkiin mahdollisiin tiloihin laitettuja pysäköintialueita. Normaalia kadunvarsipysäköintiä Haagassakin on, myös Huopalahden aseman vaikutusalueella, jonka alun perin otin esimerkiksi hyvästä joukkoliikenneyhdyskunnasta.




> Mutta tämäkin väestönosa saa kärsiä muiden autoilusta kaikkine ympäristöhaittoineen.


Esimerkiksi minun kotikadullani kenenkään autoilu ei sanottavasti haittaa juuri kenenkään elämää, sillä mainitulla alueella autoilua on huomattavan vähän. Alueemme hankala asemakaava sekä useat autoilun vähentämiseen tähtäävät hidastustoimenpiteet (ahtaat kiertoliittymät, läpiajokiellot, kavennukset, töyssyt jne.) pitävät tarpeettoman ajelun aisoissa varsin hyvin. Joillakin tietyillä pääkaduilla läpiajoliikennettäkin esiintyy, mutta se on sitten muiden kuin oman alueemme aiheuttamaa liikennettä. Sitä liikennettä on muuten paljon kehutussa kantakaupungissakin. Eikä ihan vähän...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Viikki on tästä hyvä esimerkki. Alue on muuten suosittu ja pidetty, mutta asukkaat valittavat joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä. Viikkiin piti, on kaavoitettu ja olisi voinut rakentaa raitiotien silloin kun alue otettiin käyttöön. Mutta meillä selitetään, ettei raitiotie kannata (liian kallis) mutta sen sijaan Viikkiin pitää tehdä metro (ei ole liian kallis?). Se muka kannattaa. Silti nämä selittäjätkään eivät väitä, että se metro tulisi sinne edes lähimmän 20 vuoden kuluessa. Viikissä ehtii kasvaa yksi sukupolvi tuona aikana, ja nehän eivät odota sitä metroa ilman autoa koko elinaikaansa.


Viikkiin tulee ensin pikaraitiotie, Jokerin muodossa. Kuvittelisin että kun on kokemusta ensin siitä, päätetään tehdäänkö lisää sitä vai jotain muuta.




> Haagasta on kohtalaiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Mutta ei se ole mitenkään autoton alue. Kaikki mahdollinen tila on pysäköintikäytössä ja alueen läpi on kohtalainen läpiajoliikennekin. Paikalliset palvelut elävät siellä vielä luultavasti siksi, että ikääntynyt väestö pitää ne yllä. Tämä on vaikutelma tuttavaltani, joka vuosia asui Haagassa. Mutta tämäkin väestönosa saa kärsiä muiden autoilusta kaikkine ympäristöhaittoineen.


Rattivaunun vastaukseen ja omiin kokemuksiinikin viitaten niin Haagassa on erinomaiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Johtuen päosin siitä että se on risteysasema, kahden rautatien, Jokerin ja monen muun bussilinjan välillä. 

Haagassa on vilkasta läpiajoliikennettä vain sellaisina aamuina kun Kehäykkönen vetää jonkun onnettomuuden tms syyn takia poikkeuksellisen huonosti tai ei ollenkaan. Silloin itäsuunnasta Pitskun työpaikka-alueelle ja Otaniemeen menijät poistuvat kehältä jo Pakilan liittymässä ja ajavat Haagojen läpi määränpäähänsä. Olen pannut merkille sen, koska kävelen joka aamu töihin Huopalahden asemalta Eliel Saarisentietä pitkin kohti Vihdintietä. 




> Tätä en epäile, mutta oma kokemus ei ole tilastollisesti edustava. Kirjastojen ja ruokakauppojen käyntitiheyttä kuvaavat jo niiden koko. Otetaan vaikka Itäksekus ja Iso-Omena. Molemmissa on kirjastot mutta varmaankin 20-30 kertaa niin paljon päivittäistavarakaupan pinta-alaa. Kaupassa käydään karkeasti ottaen tässä suhteessa useammin, eli 20-30 kertaa niin usein kuin kirjastossa. Siis väestö keskimäärin, ja se on se, minkä mukaan asiat mitoitetaan.


Iso-omenan kirjasto on niin iso että sen lattiapinta-ala vastaa jommankumman, Prisman tai Cittarin pinta-alaa. Muita päivittäistavarakauppoja siellä ei ole, ellei jotain Tiimaria lasketa. Kaikki muut ovat erikoistavarakauppoja, ravintoloita, kahviloita, elokuvateatteri ym.




> Näin minäkin haluaisin ajatella, mutta kaupan alan ekonomien aivo ei tällaiseen taivu. Kaupan ala nähdään liiketoimintana eli keinona tehdä rahaa. Kaikki muu on toissijaista. Jos huonolla palvelulla saa paremman tuoton kuin hyvällä, sanotaan, ettei palvelutaso ole kilpailukeino ja siitä ei sitten välitetä. Ilmeisesti on niin, että kaupan tuottavuus paranee kun yksikkökoko suurenee ja palvelu vähenee. Tältä ainakin kehitys näyttää.
> 
> Hiljan julkaistiin joku kaupan alan tuottavuustutkimuskin, jossa todettin kaupan kannattavuuden kasvaneen roimasti viime vuosikymmeninä, mutta se perustui kaupuan palveluiden siirtymiseen asiakkaiden kustantamiksi. Juuri sitähän valtava automarket tarkoittaa: Automarket on sama asia kuin ennen oli tukkuvarasto. Se, mitä kauppiaat tekivät ennen on nyt täysin asiakkaan itsensä hoidettavana. Mutta asiakas maksaa yhä periaatteessa samaa hintaa kuin ennen korttelikaupassa. Toki siinä kannattavuus nousee.


Pieni SIWA/Alepa-tyyppinen ruokakauppa pikkulähiön ostarissa voi olla yhtä kannattava. Niihinkin tavara voidaan ajaa sisään trukilla rekasta. Ja varsinaiset tukkuvarastot eivät ole kadonneet minnekään, ainakaan Suur-helsingin alueelta.  Mikä tekee SIWAt ym vähemmän houkuttelevaksi suurten hyperhalleihin verrattuna, on se, että niissä tapahtuu usein ryöstöjä ja joutuvat murtojen, iilkivallan ja näpistelyn kohteeksi useammin kuin suuret marketit. Jos niihin asennettaisiin paremmat hälyttimet ja vartiointi toimisi tehokkaammin,voisi tämäkin ongelma olla ratkaistu. Mä pysyn yhä kannassani, että keskittämällä keskikokoisen lähiön palvelut yhteen ostarimallisesti kortteliin, saadan aikaan sellainen palvelukokonaisuus joka on omavarainen ja kilpailukykyinen suurten automarkettien jkanssa, eikä tarvitse mitään tekohengitystä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Anteeksi kuinka? Olen asunut Haagassa suurimman osan 43-vuotisesta "historiastani" ja jostain syystä en ole nähnyt niitä kaikkiin mahdollisiin tiloihin laitettuja pysäköintialueita.


En millään muotoa kiistä sitä, että tunnet kotiseutusi paremmin kuin minä. Mutta toisaalta, minun käsitykseni Haagasta on objektiivinen.

Haaga on rakennettu ennen nykyistä autoistumista, ja minusta sille on käynyt samalla tavoin kuin kantakaupungille - ja muutamille muillekin vanhoille lähiöille. Autoistumisen kasvaessa kaikki tila mikä löytyy, täyttyy autoilla. Eihän siellä juuri muuta tilaa ole kuin kadunvarret ja joku mahdollinen kolo tonteilla.

Minulle on erittäin suuri ero sillä, ovatko kaduvarret täynnä pysäköityjä autoja vai eivät. Muutin Marjaniemeen 2000, ja täälläkin näkyy kadunvarsien täyttymisilmiö. Ja se on minusta erittäin ikävä ilmiö, joka muuttaa tyystin alueen ilmeen.

Joitain vuosia sitten jouduin eri syistä ajamaan usein Haagassa. Siellä oli katuverkkoon nähden aivan liiaksi liikennettä. Se ja pysäköinnistä ahtaaksi käyneet kadut haittasivat myös joukkoliikennettä. Puhun ajasta ennen Eliel-Saarisen tien bussikatua, sillä tietenkin se toimii, eikä sillä saa myöskään pysäköidä.




> Mikä sitten on? [*autoton alue*]


Autoton alue on alue, jossa ei ole autoja. Autoton alue ei ole sellainen alue, jossa joku osa ihmisistä ei omista autoa. Sellaisia ihmisiä asuu kaikkialla. Autottomalla alueella voi asua auton omistavia ihmisiä, mutta ei heidän autojaan. Autottomia alueita löytyy useiden eurooppalaisten kaupunkien keskustoista, ja niille on tyypillistä, että niissä viihtyvät ihmiset ja menestyvät liikkeet.




> Helsingin hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet eivät auta mitään, jos matkat kohdistuvat säännöllisesti paikkoihin (lähinnä seudun ulkopuolella), jonne on heikot tai olemattomat joukkoliikenneyhteydet.


Olen kuunnellut tätä selitystä kyllästymiseen saakka esim. keskusteltaessa siitä, että Jätkäsaaresta suunniteltiin autotonta aluetta. Mutta tämä on pätemätön perustelu.

Meillä luodaan asumista ja kaupunkirakennetta, jossa on pakko omistaa ja käyttää autoa. Kukaan ei sano, ettei sellaista saa tehdä sen vuoksi, että vähintään 40 % ihmisistä ei voi elää siellä. Mutta jos tehdään aluetta, jossa 100 % ihmisistä voi elää, se ei ole mahdollista siksi, että autojen täytyy päästä kaikkialle.

Jo nyt kantakaupungissa asuu eniten ihmisiä, jotka eivät omista ja käytä autoa. Kun tehdään autoton alue, se ei ole tarkoitettukaan autollisia varten. Heillähän on mahdollisuus asua vaikka Landbossa tai muissa vastaavissa seudun joukkoliikenteettömissä yhdyskunnissa. Siellä heidän ei tarvitse kärsiä bussipysäkeistä ja busseista, saati metrosta. Miksi ei voi olla aluetta, jossa ei tarvitse kärsiä autoista?

Jos joku on töissä keskellä korpea, hän ei voi muuttaa autottomalle alueelle, jos haluaa autonsa oven eteen. Entä sitten? Onko se sen kummempaa kuin että Makkaratalossa töissä oleva ei voi muuttaa Landbohon, jos ei ole varaa vuokrata Makkaratalon pysäköintilaitoksesta autopaikkaa eikä suostu käyttämään joukkoliikennettä edes osaa matkastaan.

Menestyvä kaupunki kykenee ja tarjoaa vaihtoehtoja. Kaikki ei käy kaikille, eikä tarvitsekaan.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Viikkiin tulee ensin pikaraitiotie, Jokerin muodossa. Kuvittelisin että kun on kokemusta ensin siitä, päätetään tehdäänkö lisää sitä vai jotain muuta.


Eiköhän esikaupunkiraitiotiestä saada ensikokemukset Laajasalosta. Ja minä toivon, että sen jälkeen kasvavatkin paineet saada se ratikka vihdoin Viikkiinkin. Ja ehkä muutamat menneisyyden haamutkin siirtyvät vihdoin syrjään ja heidän opetuslastensakin silmät aukeavat näkemään, että eletäänkin 2000-lukua eikä 1960-lukua.  :Smile: 




> Iso-omenan kirjasto on niin iso että sen lattiapinta-ala vastaa jommankumman, Prisman tai Cittarin pinta-alaa. Muita päivittäistavarakauppoja siellä ei ole, ellei jotain Tiimaria lasketa. Kaikki muut ovat erikoistavarakauppoja, ravintoloita, kahviloita, elokuvateatteri ym.


Mutta kuinka monta markettia onkaan ilman kirjastoa. 




> Pieni SIWA/Alepa-tyyppinen ruokakauppa pikkulähiön ostarissa voi olla yhtä kannattava...


Mihin tietoihin tämä mahtaa perustua? Minun kokemukseni kaupan alasta ja sen suunnitelmista ovat päinvastaiset. Lähikauppojen ylläpidon perusteena ovat sunnuntaisäännöt ja kioskien ja huoltoasemien uhka, mutta tulos tehdään mahdollisimman suurilla marketeilla. Siksi päivittäistavarakauppojen määrä jatkuvasti vähenee ja yksikkökoko kasvaa.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Kyllä minä esim asioin kirjastossa suurinpiirtein yhtä usein kuin ruokakaupassa.


Ja minä asioin kirjastossa useammin kuin ruokakaupassa (paitsi nyt kun kirjasto on remontissa), mutta sillä ei tosiaankaan ole mitään merkitystä, mitä minä teen tai mitä tekee joku muu nettikirjoittelija.




> Kirjastojen ja ruokakauppojen käyntitiheyttä kuvaavat jo niiden koko. Otetaan vaikka Itäksekus ja Iso-Omena. Molemmissa on kirjastot mutta varmaankin 20-30 kertaa niin paljon päivittäistavarakaupan pinta-alaa. Kaupassa käydään karkeasti ottaen tässä suhteessa useammin, eli 20-30 kertaa niin usein kuin kirjastossa. Siis väestö keskimäärin, ja se on se, minkä mukaan asiat mitoitetaan.


Periaatteessa kirjastot ja päivittäistavarakaupat mitoitetaan asukasmäärän mukaan - ei siis sen mukaan, harrastetaanko alueella keskimääräistä enemmän lukemista. Sekä kirjastojen että kauppojen kokoon vaikuttaa myös tontin rakennusoikeus.

Jonkin ohjeen mukaan kirjaston pinta-alan pitää olla muistaakseni 100 m^2 / alkava 1000 asukasta. Näin siis 4001 asukkaan alueella kirjaston kooksi tulee 500 m^2 eli yhtä paljon kuin 4999 asukkaan alueella. Ei kai mikään kunta rakenna 500 m^2 kirjastoa, jos tontin rakennusoikeus on vaikkapa 650 m^2? Havaintoni mukaan tontit rakennetaan täyteen, eli kirjastoista todennäköisemmin tulee liian suuria kuin liian pieniä suhteessa asukasmäärään.

Sama ilmiö voidaan havaita myös päivittäistavarakaupoissa: Kunnat innoissaan kaavoittavat pari markettia vierekkäin. Ja koska pieniä marketteja ei kannata rakentaa, annetaan tonteille suuret rakennusoikeudet. Kaupparyhmiä ei saa syrjiä, joten sekä S-ryhmä että Kesko saavat tonttinsa. Kaksi suurta markettia yhden vanhan Siwan tai Valintatalon lisäksi on yleensä liikaa. Näin siis päivittäistavarakauppaakin kaavoitetaan liikaa suhteessa asukaslukuun.

Lisäksi kirjastojen ja markettien pinta-alojen vertailussa pitää muistaa, että pinta-aloista olisi syytä vähentää muu kuin elintarvikkeiden vaatima pinta-ala. Minä en ainakaan joka päivä tarvitse automarketeista astioita tai vaatteita.




> Hiljan julkaistiin joku kaupan alan tuottavuustutkimuskin, jossa todettin kaupan kannattavuuden kasvaneen roimasti viime vuosikymmeninä, mutta se perustui kaupuan palveluiden siirtymiseen asiakkaiden kustantamiksi.


Kerrottiinko tutkimuksessa myös syy tuottavuuden parantumiseen vai onko tuo oma päätelmäsi? Minä vuosina tuottavuus on parantunut? Pitää muistaa, että vielä 1980-luvulla työväen osuuskaupat olivat kaikkea muuta kuin kannattavia yrityksiä. Ja nuo kuluttajien osuuskaupat eivät ole saneerauksista johtuen päässeet investoimaan automarketteihin. Uskon (ellei toisin todisteta), että kannattavuuden parantuminen johtuu ennenkaikkea myymäläverkoston karsimisesta (esim. kahdesta vierekkäisestä kaupasta toinen lopettaa) ja tuottavuus-käsitteen leviämisestä demokraattisiin osuuskauppoihin eikä niinkään siitä, että kuljetuskustannukset on siirretty asiakkaille.




> fiksu kauppias optimoi asiakasvirtansa haalimalla mahdollisimman paljon kaikkia asiakasryhmiä, ei vain suosimalla yhtä, kuten esim lapsiperheitä tai varakkaita eläkeläisiä.


Tätä lausetta ei ainakaan ole luettu mistään markkinoinnin oppikirjasta. Siksi en usko, että kukaan oikeasti noin tekisi. Eikö jo markkinoinnin peruskurssilla opeteta, että asiakasryhmä on valittava. Ei ole sellaista ryhmää kuin "kaikki" (paitsi vanha Life-lehti Yhdysvalloissa).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Autoton alue on alue, jossa ei ole autoja.


Kysymykseni oli nimenomaan, mikä Helsingin olemassa oleva (asuin)kaupunginosa on tällä hetkellä juuri tuollainen alue?




> Autoton alue ei ole sellainen alue, jossa joku osa ihmisistä ei omista autoa.


Pointti oli siinä, että mainitsemani esimerkkialue (Huopalahden aseman vaikutusalue) tarjoaa yhden erinomaisen mahdollisuuden autottomaan elämään. En ole missään vaiheessa väittänyt aluetta autottomaksi. Jo alueen asukkaiden suht korkea varallisuustaso pitää huolen siitä, että autoja pidetään vaikka sitten yhteiskunnallisen menestymisen symbolina tai muutoin koristeena kodin luona.




> Mutta tämä on pätemätön perustelu.


Myös silloin kun mies käy töissä Kehä III:n ulkopuolella ja vaimo taas "Makkaratalossa"? Joku lapsista käy erikoiskoulua Helsingin alueella, esim. "Haagassa". Heistä joku joutuu aina liikkumaan tavalla tai toisella väkinäisen matkan. Pitäisikö lapsen koulumatkasta tehdä erityisen vaikea vain sen takia, että isän auton sahaaminen keskittyisi reitille Landbo - Kehä III:n varsi? Ei työpaikkoja aina ole mahdollista vaihtaa kovin helposti. Ja äkkiä käy niin, että työpaikat itse muuttavat - ulos kaupungista. Ja usein siksi, että kantakaupunkiin on niin hankala päästä autolla...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tätä lausetta ei ainakaan ole luettu mistään markkinoinnin oppikirjasta. Siksi en usko, että kukaan oikeasti noin tekisi. Eikö jo markkinoinnin peruskurssilla opeteta, että asiakasryhmä on valittava. Ei ole sellaista ryhmää kuin "kaikki" (paitsi vanha Life-lehti Yhdysvalloissa).


Olen viimeksi avannut markkinoinnin oppikirjoja yli 20 vuotta sitten samassa opinahjossa kuin sinä. Maailma on toki muuttunut, mutta kuvittelisin että sisältö ei ole kovin paljon muuttunut, eikä silloinkaan löydä että missään ouksessa olisi "käsketty" myydä vain jolleakin ryhmiälle. Tietyissä olosuhteissa, kun kilpailu on kovaa ja tarjonta on liikaa, niin segmentoinnilla voittaa. Päivittäistavarakaupan tuotteet evät ole millään tavalla niin "erikoisia" että kannattaa perustaa sellaisia tiettyjä asiakasryhmiä varten pelkästään.

Myymäläkoon kasvattamisella ei ole mitään tekemistä segmentoinnin kanssa. Koska tuotteiden myynnistä saatu kate on pieni, niin kauppojen yksi keino on lisätä volyymia tai siirtää kauppa mahdollisen halpaan kiinteistöön.  Mutta on toisiakin keinoja, esim tehostaa varastointia ja sisäisiä rutiineja. Kuvittelisin että erään nimeltä mainitsemattoman saksalaisketjun myymälät ovat panostaneet juuri siihen, niiden myymäläthän eivät ole mitään hirvittävän isoja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kerrottiinko tutkimuksessa myös syy tuottavuuden parantumiseen vai onko tuo oma päätelmäsi?


Kerrottiin, eli ei ollut oma päätelmäni. Tai tavallaan tämä on oma päätelmäni, koska olen uskonut asian olevan näin jo ennen tuon tutkimuksen julkaisua. Mutta siinä tutkimuksessa asia vahvistettiin.

En nyt jaksa selvittää, mikä se tutkimus oli. Eiköhän googlettamalla löydy, sillä sitä uutisoitiin aika laajasti.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kysymykseni oli nimenomaan, mikä Helsingin olemassa oleva (asuin)kaupunginosa on tällä hetkellä juuri tuollainen alue?


Ei mikään.




> Pointti oli siinä, että mainitsemani esimerkkialue (Huopalahden aseman vaikutusalue) tarjoaa yhden erinomaisen mahdollisuuden autottomaan elämään. En ole missään vaiheessa väittänyt aluetta autottomaksi.


Olen samaa mieltä, että esim. Haagassa voi elää ilman omaa autoa. Mutta olen kaiken aikaa korostanut sitä, että autottomalla alueella tarkoitetaan aluetta, jossa ei ole autoilun aiheuttamia haittoja.

Tämä on se tärkeä kysymys, koska jokainen voi itse päättää auton omistamisesta ja käyttämisestä, mutta vain yhteiskunta voi päättää siitä, että autoilun haitoista ei tarvitse kärsiä.

Edellä oleva puolestaan perustuu siihen, että yhteiskunnassa on hyväksytty, että kenellä hyvänsä on oikeus haitata muiden elämää autonsa kanssa. Aivan samoin sallittiin kenelle hyvänsä oikeus haitata toisten elämää tupakoinnilla, mutta ei sallita enää.




> Pitäisikö lapsen koulumatkasta tehdä erityisen vaikea vain sen takia, että isän auton sahaaminen keskittyisi reitille Landbo - Kehä III:n varsi?


Tämä on minusta väärä kysymys. Oikea kysymys on, pitääkö lapsen koulumatkasta tehdä hankala vain sen takia, että isä saa sahata joka paikkaan autollansa. Nykyään vastaus on kyllä. On tärkeämpää, että isä saa ajaa kaikkialle autolla kuin että lapset pääsevät turvallisesti ja itsenäisesti kouluun.




> Ei työpaikkoja aina ole mahdollista vaihtaa kovin helposti. Ja äkkiä käy niin, että työpaikat itse muuttavat - ulos kaupungista. Ja usein siksi, että kantakaupunkiin on niin hankala päästä autolla...


Tilastot osoittavat, että nykyään valitaan asuinpaikka ja sovitetaan kulloinenkin työpaikka sen mukaan. Jos firma muuttaa, vaihdetaan työnantajaa. Tämä on hyvin keskeinen ja merkittävä yhdyskuntarakenteeseen vaikuttava muutos kulttuurissamme. Ja länsimaisessa kulttuurissa yleensä. Eli työsuhteet lyhenevät ja ihmisten asenne on muuttunut "elinikäisestä" työpaikasta ura- ja mukavuushakuisuuteen. Asuinympäristö on tärkeämpi kuin duunipaikka.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Päivittäistavarakaupan tuotteet evät ole millään tavalla niin "erikoisia" että kannattaa perustaa sellaisia tiettyjä asiakasryhmiä varten pelkästään.


Tämä nyt menee jo etäälle Laajasalon raideyhteydestä, mutta kansainvälistyminen on tuonut Suomeen myös voimakkaasti segmentoituneet päivittäistavarakaupat. Eli etniset päivittäistavarakaupat. Enkä ihmettele yhtään, koska marketkulttuurimme ei - toisin kuin esim. Ranskassa - perustu valikoiman laajentamiseen ja monipuolistamiseen, vaan ainoastaan myyntikatteen parantamiseen. 400 neliön myymälssä on lähes sama tuotevalikoima kuin 2000 neliön marketissa. HK:n siniselle varattu hyllymetrimäärä vain on kasvanut.

No keksinpä tästä esimerkin myös Laajasaloon. Kruunuvorenrantalainen voi poiketa keskustan erikoisruokakaupassa yhtä helposti kuin minä Itäkeskuksen Stockan herkussa (jossa on vähän muutakin kuin markettien perusvalikoima). Mutta Itäkeskus ei tarjoa esim. japanilaisen ruoan tarvikkeita. Sen sijaan Kalevankadun Tokyo Kan on lähes yhtä lähellä kuin Itäkeskus minulle nyt, jos asun Kruunuvuorenrannassa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Autoton alue on alue, jossa ei ole autoja. Autoton alue ei ole sellainen alue, jossa joku osa ihmisistä ei omista autoa. Sellaisia ihmisiä asuu kaikkialla. Autottomalla alueella voi asua auton omistavia ihmisiä, mutta ei heidän autojaan. Autottomia alueita löytyy useiden eurooppalaisten kaupunkien keskustoista, ja niille on tyypillistä, että niissä viihtyvät ihmiset ja menestyvät liikkeet.


Kuvittelisin, että seuraavien 10-20 vuoden sisällä syntyy joko Helsinkiin tai miksei muualle Suomeen jokin autoton alue. Sellaisia tai lähes sellaisia ovat jo nyt mm Suomenlinna ja eräiden vanhojen kaupunkien puutalokeskustat. 




> Olen kuunnellut tätä selitystä kyllästymiseen saakka esim. keskusteltaessa siitä, että Jätkäsaaresta suunniteltiin autotonta aluetta. Mutta tämä on pätemätön perustelu.


Autoilu istuu valitettavasti niin syvällä suomalaisessa kansanluonteessa, että kovin suuria yhtenäisiä autottomia kaupunginosia en usko syntyvän heti käden käänteessä. Siksi Jätkäsaari on liian iso ja liian kallis kokonaisuus, että se voisi toimia tienavaajana. Kruunuvuorenranta voisi olla sitä osittain, tai pohjoisopuolella oleva Kuninkaantammi. Viikin ja Espoon Suurpellon osalta taitaa olla peli jo menetetty, mutta Malmin lentokenttä-alueesta voisi tulla sellainen. Tai sitten edetään niin että rajoitetaan ja kielletään autoilua vanhoissa kantakaupungin osissa. 




> Jo nyt kantakaupungissa asuu eniten ihmisiä, jotka eivät omista ja käytä autoa. Kun tehdään autoton alue, se ei ole tarkoitettukaan autollisia varten. Heillähän on mahdollisuus asua vaikka Landbossa tai muissa vastaavissa seudun joukkoliikenteettömissä yhdyskunnissa. Siellä heidän ei tarvitse kärsiä bussipysäkeistä ja busseista, saati metrosta. Miksi ei voi olla aluetta, jossa ei tarvitse kärsiä autoista?


Aika harva Landbohon muuttava koskaan harkitsee kantakaupunkia vaihtoehdoksi, ja päinvastoin. Mutta jollakin Landbossa asuvalla voi olla pieni asunto keskustassa, jonne kutsuu vieraat cocktail-tilaisuuksiin ja jonne on helpompi tulla aamuyöstä kotiin, jos ilta on mennyt pitkäksi.




> Jos joku on töissä keskellä korpea, hän ei voi muuttaa autottomalle alueelle, jos haluaa autonsa oven eteen. Entä sitten? Onko se sen kummempaa kuin että Makkaratalossa töissä oleva ei voi muuttaa Landbohon, jos ei ole varaa vuokrata Makkaratalon pysäköintilaitoksesta autopaikkaa eikä suostu käyttämään joukkoliikennettä edes osaa matkastaan.


Makkaratalossa töissä käyvä jolla on varaa muuttaa Landbohon, on aina myös varaa maksaa keskustan parkkipaikkamaksuja. 

Sensijaan Kirkkonummen Sundsbergiin muuttanut tavis, jos hänellä ei ole varaa maksaa parkkipaikkamaksuja ja bensaa, joutuu kulkemaan ainakin osan matkastaan joukkoliikenteellä, mutta hän on tietoinen asiasta ja joutuu sopeutumaan. 

Oikeastaan haitallissin ryhmä koko kaupunkirakenteen kehityksen ja autoilun rajoittamisen kannalta ovat ne, jotka eivät halua käydä pysäköintimahdollisuuksien rajallisuuden vuoksi lainkaan töissä keskustassa, ja jotka eivät voi lastenhoidollisista tai joukkoliikenteen puutteellisuudest ajohtuen käyttää sitä, vaan kinuavat työnantajaa siirrosta jonnekin kehäteiden varsille jossa on pysäköintitilaa, sen seurauksena, että kun heitä on riittävän monta, ja saavat johdonkin innostumaan asiasta, koko työpaikka muuttaa sinne. Tätä on tapahtunut liian usein. 

Täytyy myös muistaa mitkä ovat ne taustasyyt useimpien kohdalla jonnekin Sundsbergiin tai vastaavaan heikkojen joukkoliikenneyhteyksien kohteeseen: Liian korkeat asuntojen hinnat Helsingissä! Jos Helsinki vastaa asuntopulaan vain kaavoittamalla kalliita alueita varakkaille autottomille tai autollisille, whatever, niin ei sillä tavalla ei tulla  millään tavalla onnistumaan vähentämään ulkokuntalaisten autoilua Hhelsingissä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ...nykyään valitaan asuinpaikka ja sovitetaan kulloinenkin työpaikka sen mukaan.


Itse asiassa oma autottomuuteni pohjautuu varsin pitkälle tähän filosofiaan. Harmi kyllä sama malli ei onnistu kaikkien kohdalla. Syitä on hyvinkin moninaisia. Näin korkeasuhdanteen aikana valinnanvaraa on tietenkin enemmän kuin taantumien aikana. Jos joku nyt päättää muuttaa vaikkapa Kruununvuorenrantaan autoilun haittoja paetakseen, hän todennäköisesti joutuu ottamaan hyvin pitkäaikaisen asuntolainan. Sinä aikana suhdanteet ehtivät vaihtua moneen kertaan. Ei siinä välttämättä ole mahdollisuutta vaihtaa firmaa, jos nyt niin käy, että työpaikka muuttaakin hyvän yhteyden takaa (=kantakaupungista) jonnekin muualle.

Eikä sitä autottomuutta edes ratkaise työmatkatarpeet yksinään. Auto ehkä halutaan harrastuksiin menemisten tai muuhun vapaa-ajan liikkumisen tarpeisiin. Ne kohteet (kesämökki, mummola, venelaituri) voivat sittenkin sijaita onnettomien julkisten yhteyksien takana. Jos työpaikkaa vielä suostuu vaihtamaan, niin mummolaa et kyllä sitten enää vaihdakaan...

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...Tai sitten edetään niin että rajoitetaan ja kielletään autoilua vanhoissa kantakaupungin osissa.


Pelkään, että se on käytännössä mahdotonta, kun alueille ei voi järjestää järkevästi joukkoliikennettä.




> Täytyy myös muistaa mitkä ovat ne taustasyyt useimpien kohdalla jonnekin Sundsbergiin tai vastaavaan heikkojen joukkoliikenneyhteyksien kohteeseen: Liian korkeat asuntojen hinnat Helsingissä! Jos Helsinki vastaa asuntopulaan vain kaavoittamalla kalliita alueita varakkaille autottomille tai autollisille, whatever, niin ei sillä tavalla ei tulla  millään tavalla onnistumaan vähentämään ulkokuntalaisten autoilua Hhelsingissä.


Mutta kuinka paljon lopulta Helsinki itse voi vaikuttaa asuntojen hintaan, joka asettuu kysynnän ja tarjonnan perusteella. Kantakaupunkiin ei voi tehdä lisää asuntoja sellaisia määriä, että ne vaikuttaisivat hintatasoon. Satamat ovat lähivuosikymmenten suuria hankkeita, mutta kun ne ovat lähellä ja niihin tehdään hyvät liikenneyhteydet (=raitiotiet), kysyntä nostaa hinnat sielläkin.

Hitas on ollut yritys tarjota asuntoja markkinahintaa halvemmalla. Mutta sekin on johtanut vain siihen, että lopulta joku muu hyötyy alhaisesta hankintahinnasta.

Minä en näe muita keinoja kuin vaikuttaa markkinoihin yhdyskuntarakenteen kautta. Keskustakeskeinen ja yksikeskustainen rakenne luo jyrkästi keskustaa kohti nousevan hintatason. Jos keskustalle kilpailukykyisiä alueita rakennetaan muualle seudulla tai liikenneratkaisuin tuodaan reuna-alueita ajallisesti keskustaa lähemmäksi, vähennetään keskustan kysyntää suhteessa muuhun alueeseen.

Metropolitiikka vaan on juuri päinvastaista. Tähtiverkko korostaa keskustan merkitystä ja saavutettavuutta eli markkinahintaa. Liityntäliikenne pidentää matka-aikoja reuna-alueilta korostaen keskustan markkinahintaa. Sama on vaikutus kehäyhteyksien puutteellisuudella. Alueiden keskinäinen saavutettavuus on heikko, jolloin niiden arvo suhteessa keskustaan heikkenee.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hitas on ollut yritys tarjota asuntoja markkinahintaa halvemmalla. Mutta sekin on johtanut vain siihen, että lopulta joku muu hyötyy alhaisesta hankintahinnasta.


Voin kertoa myös että erilaiset asumisoikeus ja osaomistusjärestelyt ovat myös silkkaa kusetusta. Eikö tilannetta helpota että monet vuokrataloja omistavat yhtiöt ja säätiöt ja nyt jopa Helsingin kaupunki, haluavat myyydä vuokratalokiinteistöjään pois. Lisäksi olen sitä mieltä että koko pk-seudun tonttipula on keinotekoinen. Helsingin pinta-alasta on metsää ja muuta rakentamatonta aluetta suurempi osa kuin juuri yhdessäkään muussa eurooppalaisessa pää- tai merkittävässä kaupungissa. 




> Minä en näe muita keinoja kuin vaikuttaa markkinoihin yhdyskuntarakenteen kautta. Keskustakeskeinen ja yksikeskustainen rakenne luo jyrkästi keskustaa kohti nousevan hintatason. Jos keskustalle kilpailukykyisiä alueita rakennetaan muualle seudulla tai liikenneratkaisuin tuodaan reuna-alueita ajallisesti keskustaa lähemmäksi, vähennetään keskustan kysyntää suhteessa muuhun alueeseen.


Tähän asti samaa mieltä




> Metropolitiikka vaan on juuri päinvastaista. Tähtiverkko korostaa keskustan merkitystä ja saavutettavuutta eli markkinahintaa. Liityntäliikenne pidentää matka-aikoja reuna-alueilta korostaen keskustan markkinahintaa. Sama on vaikutus kehäyhteyksien puutteellisuudella. Alueiden keskinäinen saavutettavuus on heikko, jolloin niiden arvo suhteessa keskustaan heikkenee.


Tässä näkemykseni eroaa sen verran että mielestäni Helsingin kokoinen kaupunkiseutu tarvitsee nopeat ja tehokkaat metro- tai lähijunayhteydet 5 ilmansuuntaan, ja sen, että vaihto niin näiden linjojen välillä keskustassa sekä vaihdot aluekeskuksissa eri välineiden välillä on mahdollisimman helppoa. Se siides ilmansuunta josta puuttuu nopea junayhteys toteutuu länsimetron myötä. Näitä pääasuunnan suuntaisia ratoja pitää voida jatkaa pidemmälle sitä mukaa kuin kaupuni kasvaa.

Voi myös kyseenalaistaa, tarvitaanko lainkaan esim lentokentän tai Viikin metroa, jotenkin tuntuu minusta siltä ettei tarvita. Kehäyhteydet pitää saada aikaan tarkoituksenmukaisimmalla välineellä. Pitää kuitenkin varautua kasvuun, tai vähintään siihen että jos ensiksi valitaan kevyempi tapa, että sen voi myöhemmin upgreidata. 

Liikennehankkeiden suunnittelu ja liikenteen toteutusvastuu pitäisi olla ylikunnallisella organisaatiolla, ja itse kuljettaminen pitäisi kaikkien liikennemuotojen kohdalla olla kilpailutettua. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...mielestäni Helsingin kokoinen kaupunkiseutu tarvitsee nopeat ja tehokkaat metro- tai lähijunayhteydet 5 ilmansuuntaan,...


Kyllä, sillä seutu on - erityisesti verrattuna moniin muihin euroopan kaupukiseutuihin - niin laaja, että matkojen keston kohtuullistamiseksi meillä tarvitaan nopeita yhteyksiä.

Ja sellainen järjestelmähän meillä jo on. Virhe on siinä, että yritetään sotkea nopeat ja hitaammat yhteydet keskenään. Juuri tämän tekee HKL-metro. Ja itse asiassa vain sen vuoksi, että tiheästi rakennettuun keskustaan sopivaa liikennejärjestelmää yritetään käyttää esikaupunkiliikenteeseen.

Siinä päivän toisessa topicissa Lahdenrannan haastattelusta HS:ssa keskustellaan juuri siitä, miten Lahdenrantakin on oivaltanut, ettei ole mieltä rakentaa keskustan kallista liikennejärjestelmää metsään. Hänhän ehdottaa suunnilleen, että jos tehtäisiin Sipoon metroksi paikallisjunarataa. Siellä vaan pitäisi myös ajaa paikallisjunilla.




> Liikennehankkeiden suunnittelu ja liikenteen toteutusvastuu pitäisi olla ylikunnallisella organisaatiolla, ja itse kuljettaminen pitäisi kaikkien liikennemuotojen kohdalla olla kilpailutettua.


Aivan. Liikenneratkaisut tulee suunnitella kaavoituksen yhteydessä. Viranomaisen tulee päättää linjastosta kaavoituksen yhteydessä syntyneellä verkolla. Ja operaattorit sitten ajavat ne linjat kilpailutuksen perusteella.

Nyt meillä Helsingissä tuntuu menevän täysin nurinkurin. Operaattori haluaa suunnitella verkkoa piittaamatta kaavoituksesta ja sanella vielä linjastonkin omien mieltymystensä mukaan. Lopputulos: onneksi autolla pääsee aina. On päässyt jo 40 vuotta.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut rattivaunu
> 
> Kysymykseni oli nimenomaan, mikä Helsingin olemassa oleva (asuin)kaupunginosa on tällä hetkellä juuri tuollainen alue?
> 
> 
> Ei mikään.


Väärin. Mielestäni Suomenlinna täyttää ehdot. Huoltoajoa toki hiukan on, mutta jos sitäkään ei saa olla, niin autoton kaupunginosa on käytännön mahdottomuus.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hänhän ehdottaa suunnilleen, että jos tehtäisiin Sipoon metroksi paikallisjunarataa. Siellä vaan pitäisi myös ajaa paikallisjunilla.


Onneksi eräs foorumilainen meitä aina muistuttaa, kuinka Helsingin metro muistuttaakin enemmän S-Bahn-paikallisjunia kuin citymetroja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onneksi eräs foorumilainen meitä aina muistuttaa, kuinka Helsingin metro muistuttaakin enemmän S-Bahn-paikallisjunia kuin citymetroja.


Heh heh  :Biggrin: . HKL-metro muistuttaa paikallisjunia, mutta siltä puuttuvat niiden edut: ilmajohtovirroitus ja suuri nopeus. Sipooseen on aika pitkä matka, mistä on täällä foorumilla keskusteltu jo.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Väärin. Mielestäni Suomenlinna täyttää ehdot.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Tajusin Suomenlinnan kun Rainer sen viestissään mainitsi. Lauttayhteyden varassa olevana saarena se on kuitenkin vähän erikoistapaus.

Autottomilla alueilla on Keski-Euroopassa huoltoliikenne sallittu tiettyyn aikaan, yleensä aamuisin. Tavallisesti tästä pidetään hyvin tiukkaan kiinni ja käytössä on myös mekaanisia esteitä. Tiettyyn aikaan rajoitettu huoltoliikenne ei minusta pilaa autotonta aluetta, joka pysyy rauhallisena ja turvallisena suurimman osan vuorokaudesta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Heh heh . HKL-metro muistuttaa paikallisjunia, mutta siltä puuttuvat niiden edut: ilmajohtovirroitus ja suuri nopeus. Sipooseen on aika pitkä matka, mistä on täällä foorumilla keskusteltu jo.


Kuvittelisin, että on täysin mahdollista nostaa metron sallittua nopeutta ainakin maanpällisillä radoilla n 90-100 km/h:hon, jonka pitäisi riittää. Vrt. ns Helsingin seudun "kaupunkiratojen" lähijunien aikataulut on suunniteltu niin että aikataulussa pysytään vaikka juna ei missään vaiheesssa ajaisi 80 km/h nopeammin. Esim. silloin kun päärata oli vasta uusittu kaupunkiradaksi, tai kunuuudet Sm4-junat otettiin käyttöön, junat todella köröttelivät niin hitaasti, tämä koski myös Keravalle asti ajettavia K-junia.

Automatiikka tosin voi tehdä metron nopeuden noston haastavaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuvittelisin, että on täysin mahdollista nostaa metron sallittua nopeutta ainakin maanpällisillä radoilla n 90-100 km/h:hon, jonka pitäisi riittää.


Vaunujen korirakenne sallinee 100 km/h, mutta ei enempää. Nykyisen kaluston törmäyslujuutta ei jälkikäteen nosteta, mutta mikä hyvänsä laajennus edellyttää uutta kalustoa. Lujempi kori on sitten raskaampi ja akelipaino nousee. Uusilla radoilla tämä ei tietenkään ole ongelma, kyse on olemassa olevien siltojen lujuudesta. Käytännössä potentiaaliset ongelmat ovat Roihupellon ja Kulosaaren sillat. Raoihupellon sillat tehtiin mahdollisimman "heikoiksi", kun haluttiin osoittaa alumiinikoristen junien olevan niin kevyitä, että niille riittävät heppoisen näköiset sillat. Mellunkylän silta näyttää jo kunnolla tehdyltä.

Mutta tämä taitaa kuulua aiheena ketjuun "Metron laajentamismahdollisuudet".

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Heh heh . HKL-metro muistuttaa paikallisjunia, mutta siltä puuttuvat niiden edut: ilmajohtovirroitus ja suuri nopeus. Sipooseen on aika pitkä matka, mistä on täällä foorumilla keskusteltu jo.



Tuo metron hitaus verrattuna paikallisjunaan on mantra, jota Antero vaan jaksaa toistaa. Tuon mantran informaatioarvo on vaan mitätön, joka on todettu jo aikaisemminkin moneen kertaan.

Samantasoisen informaatioarvon tietoina voin mainita, että lentokone on nopeampi kuin Pendoliino, Pendoliino nopeampi kuin R-juna ja R-juna nopeampi kuin M-,A-, I-juna tai metro. 

Vertailua:
Rautatieasema - Mellunmäki metrolla 20 min, 15,2 km, 13 pysähdystä, keskinopeus 46 km/h.
Rautatieasema -Vantaankoski M-juna 22 min, 15 km, 12 pysähdystä, 41 km/h.
Rautatieasema -Leppävaara A-juna 16 min, 11 km, 8 pysähdystä, 41 km/h.
Rautatieasema - Tikkurila I-juna 21 min, 16 km, 9 pysähdystä.  46 km/h.
Rautatieasema - Kerava N-juna 36 min, 28,6 km, 15 pysähdystä. 48 km/h.

Kun juna pysähtyy joka asemalla se on metron kanssa yhtä nopea. (Useat kantakaupungin asemat hidastavat metroa ja parantavat palvelutasoa. )

A-, I-, M-junat sekä metro liikkuvat käytännössä ihan samaa vauhtia ja niillä on hyvin samantyyppinen asemaväli keskustaa lukuunottamatta.

Ja se, että R--junat liikkuvat nopeammin kuin metro johtuu siitä, että niille on ihan omat raiteet. K-juna voi kulkea I-junaa nopeammin, koska pääradan lähiliikenneraiteilla on aikatauluissa tilaa junille, jotka eivät pysähdy joka asemalla.

Jos rakennettaisiin kykyisen metron viereen toinen rata RER-tyyliin, jossa olisi hyvin vähän asemia, se kyllä toimisi ihan R/H-junan nopeudella. (Eihän tuossa järkeä olisi mutta periaatteessa. Ja sopivalla kalustolla sitä saisi kyllä ajaa vaikka 160 km/h. )

Antero voisikin poistaa metroväitteistään sen hitauden paikallisjuniin verrattuna älyllisesti epärehellisenä.

----------


## vompatti

> Vaunujen korirakenne sallinee 100 km/h, mutta ei enempää. Nykyisen kaluston törmäyslujuutta ei jälkikäteen nosteta.


Mihin perustuu tieto suurimmasta sallitusta nopeudesta? Onko tuo mitoitettu niin, että nopeudella 100 km/h metrojuna kestää törmäyksen toisen metrojunan kanssa? Törmäyslujuutta voidaan hieman kasvattaa lisäämällä junan keulaan raitiovaunuista tuttu "energiapuskuri" (englanniksi _crash zone_ tai _energy absorber_). Toinen tapa turvallisempaan liikenteeseen on käyttää tyhjää vaunua puskurina junan päissä.




> Lujempi kori on sitten raskaampi ja akelipaino nousee. Uusilla radoilla tämä ei tietenkään ole ongelma, kyse on olemassa olevien siltojen lujuudesta.


Kumpi rajoittaa junien liikennöintiä silloilla, akselipaino vai metripaino? Akselipainoa voidaan rajoittaa lyhyemmillä vaunuilla. Tällöin metripaino varmasti nousee. Monet nykyiset junat ovat metripainoltaan yhtä kevyitä kuin Helsingin metrojunat. Valitettavasti monilla junilla moottoriyksikön akselipaino on liian suuri.

Uskon, että kaikki merkittävät junavalmistajat voisivat valmistaa Helsingin metroon junia, joiden törmäyslujuus olisi rautateiden säännösten mukainen. Monet moottoroimattomat matkustajavaunuthan ovat yhtä kevyitä kuin moottoroidut metrovaunut, tarvitaan siis erillinen kevyt veturi (esim. GTW-junan moottoriyksikköön kolme akselia), tai erittäin kevyet moottorit.

----------


## petteri

Metron huippunopeuden nostolla ei ole paljon käytännön merkitystä niin kauan kuin aikatauluteknisesti metroraiteille ei mahdu R-junien aikataululla kulkevia kulkuneuvoja. Pääradallahan R-junille ja muulle nopealle liikenteelle on oma raidepari, joka mahdollistaa "eritahtisten" junien kulkemisen.

Toki jos joka asemalla pysähtyvien junien vuoroväli laitetaan 15-30 minuuttiin kuten aikana ennen pääradan lähiliikenneraiteita, voidaan metroradallakin ajaa niin nopeaa liikennettä, että huippunopeudella on merkitystä. 

Nykyiselläkin metrokalustolla päästään hyvin lähelle K-junan nopeutta, jos vaan vähennetään pysähdyksiä. Aikataulut kyllä muodostuvat tosi haasteellisiksi nykyisellä vuorovälillä.

Vertailua:
Rautatieasema - Kerava K-juna 34 min, 28,6 km, 12 pysähdystä, 50 km/h.
Rautatieasema - Mellunmäki metro 20 min, 15,2 km, 13 pysähdystä, 46 km/h.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mihin perustuu tieto suurimmasta sallitusta nopeudesta? Onko tuo mitoitettu niin, että nopeudella 100 km/h metrojuna kestää törmäyksen toisen metrojunan kanssa?


Periaatteessa näin. Lähtökohta raideliikenteessä on, että törmäystilanteessa matkustajavaunu pysyy muodossaan. Käytännössä 100 km/h on raja, jossa standardeissa sallitaan pienempi korin lujuus. Merkittävä seikka on myös ilmanpaineen kesto kohdattaessa vastaantuleva juna pariraiteella. Se kuormittaa sivuseiniä ja ikkunoita.




> Kumpi rajoittaa junien liikennöintiä silloilla, akselipaino vai metripaino?


Kumpikin. Sillalla saa olla tietty kokonaiskuorma ja tietty pistekuorma. Tästä päädytään siihen, että tietyn painoisia akseleita tai telejä saa olla tietty määrä ja tietyllä etäisyydellä toisistaan. Tälle ei voi sanoa yksittäistä suuretta, sillä sillassa vaikuttava taivuttava jännitys on perimmäinen raja-arvo, ja maksimijännitys saavutetaan periaatteessa äärettömällä määrällä pistemäisten teli-/akselikuormien yhdistelmiä.

HKL-metron tapauksessa junat ovat samankokoisia ja telit samoissa kohdin. Jos vaunun paino nousee, nousee akselipaino, mutta kuormapisteiden sijainti ei muutu. Siten sillan määräävä kuorma kasvaa suoraan vaunun painon tai akselipainon suhteessa. Metrosilloista voi siten sanoa, että metrojunan akselipaino saa olla silloilla jotain, minkä ylittäminen ei ole mahdollista.




> Akselipainoa voidaan rajoittaa lyhyemmillä vaunuilla. Tällöin metripaino varmasti nousee.


Kyllä. Ja hinta kasvaa. HKL:n metrovaunut ovat pitkiä metrovaunuiksi, mikä on eduksi sen kautta, että teli maksaa telin verran, ja pitkissä vaunuissa telejä on vähemmän junan pituutta kohden. Pitkillä vaunuilla saavutetaan myös alhainen metripaino, koska telit ovat raskaita, ja niitä on vähemmän. Sm-junat ovat vielä pidempiä, mutta rautateillä akselipainosta ei tulekaan ongelmaa.




> Uskon, että kaikki merkittävät junavalmistajat voisivat valmistaa Helsingin metroon junia, joiden törmäyslujuus olisi rautateiden säännösten mukainen.


Mahdollisesti. Tekniikka on kehittynyt 40 vuodessa. 200-sarjahan on "standardi" teräsrakenne. 100-sarja oli syntyessään innovaatio, jossa alumiinirakenteen avulla saavutettiin silloin hyvä koko/paino-suhde. Nykyään osataan laskea ja mitoittaa korirakenteet tarkemmin, joten niistä saadaan lujuuteen nähden kevyempiä kuin aikaisemmin. Tosin onhan siinäkin tullut hasardeja, kuten meidän Variot ja Siemensin Combinot.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero voisikin poistaa metroväitteistään sen hitauden paikallisjuniin verrattuna älyllisesti epärehellisenä.


Kiitos kunnioittavasta arviosta.  :Smile: 

Joukkoliikenteen linjanopeuteen voi perehtyvä vaikka lukemalla kirjaani Mennäänkö metrolla. Sivulla 81 kerrotaan asiasta kuvan kanssa. Olen kirjoittanut aiheesta myös Kaupunkiliikenne.net-sivustolleni. Katso kohdasta Linjanopeus.

Jos asemaväli on alle 2 km, suuresta huippunopudesta ei ole avuksi linjanopeuden nostamiseksi, kun suurta nopeutta ei ehditä käyttää. Pitkillä etäisyyksillä matka-aika pysyy kohtuullisena siis vain sen kautta, että pysäkkivälit ovat pitkät ja vaunujen nopeus on suuri, kun se kerran voi olla suuri.

HKL:n metron keskipysäkkiväli on noin 1,3 km. Sillä päästään käytännössä 40-45 km/h linjanopeuteen. Vaunujen sallittu nopeus on 80 km/h, koska suuremmasta ei ole mitään hyötyä (kuvan keltainen käyrä Linjanopeus-kohdassa).

Kun otetaan huomioon liityntäliikenteeseen kuluva matka-aika, Sipoon etäisyyksillä HKL:n metro on liian hidas. H:gin työssäkäyntialue on ylipäätään HKL-metrolle liian suuri, koska se ei yllä paikallisjunilla mahdollisiin nopeuksiin.

Paikallisjunaliikenteessä ajetaan hitaita ja nopeita vuoroja. Hitaita lähelle, nopeita kauemmaksi. Se ei ole mahdollista HKL:n metrolla, joka on vain 2-raiteinen. RHK on ratkaissut asian kuten kirjoitit, 4-raiteisilla rataosilla. HKL:n metrossa sellainen on käytännössä mahdotonta, koska jo nyt raskasraiteen rakentaminen kaupunkiin maksaa liikaa. Liikaa siltä kannalta, ettei matkustajia ole kylliksi investointikuluja kattamaan.

Helsingin seudun väestötiheydellä syntyvät matkat voidaan hoitaa huomattavasti HKL-metroa halvemmalla rataverkolla, jolloin RHK:n ratoja vastaava vaihtoehtoisten hitaden ja nopeiden ratojen mahdollisuus tulee todeksi. Tätä on hyödynnetty TramWestin rataverkossa. Siellä on rinnan vaihtoehto kiertää Otaniemen kautta tai ajaa Tapiolasta suoraan Keilaniemeen. Tai ajaa hitaasti Westendin ja Haukilahden kautta vaihtoehtona nopealle yhteydelle Niittykummun kautta.

New Yorkin sekä useiden kaukoidän metrojen käyttäjämäärät sen sijaan ovat niin suuret, että siellä on rakennettu 4-raiteisia metroja. Etäälle ulottuvat linjat pysähtyvät lähellä keskustaa harvoin. Siten voidaan palvella etäälle kohtuuajassa. HKL-metro on hidas verrattuna myös busseihin, joilla on HKL-metron kanssa sama huippunopeus, mutta bussitkin voivat noudattaa neljän raiteen periaatetta. Kun HKL-metro ei toimi näin, se on liian hidas. 

Antero

----------


## Hartsa

> Mitä itse joukkoliikenteen mainontaan tulee, niin siinä olisi monin verroin parannettavaa. ExpressBus ja VR sentään yrittävät kaukoliikenteessä, mutta muuten päivittäisen matkustustarpeen kampanjoita ei ole ollut tai ne ovat olleet varsin hengettömiä. Enemmän mainontaa kaipaisin muun muassa alueellisten Seutulippujen osalta.


Vaikka seutulippu on käytössä useimmilla kaupunkiseuduilla niin moni ei edes tiedä että sellainen on olemassa. Monet kaupungit eivät kerro kotisivuillaan juuri mitään seutulipusta. Sellainen tuote tai palvelu ei voi menestyä jonka olemassaolosta ihmiset eivät tiedä.

----------


## Wänskä

On ollut keskustelua siitä, hyväksyisimmekö joukkoliikenteen mainostamisen tai brändäämisen. Itse pitäisin todellana mahtavana, jos järjestettäisiin paljon eriluonteisia kampanjia kuntien, valtion ja erilaisten laitosten tai korkeakoulujen tahoilta, sellaisia, jotka saavuttaisivat yhtä suuren suosion kuin vaikkapa monet terveellisiin elintarvikkeisiin liittyvät mainokset tai esimerkiksi tämän syksyn "kännissä olet ääliö" -kampanja.

Esimerkkejä: Lätkämatsiin junalla! Jos ostat lipun Jokereiden otteluun viikon etukäteen, saat samalla ilmaiset joukkoliikennematkat kaksi tuntia ennen ja kaksi tuntia ottelun jälkeen!

Yhdistä joukkoliikenne ja Beethovenin Sinfonia! Linkulla Oulun Sinfoniaorkesterin konserttiin torstaina 32.11.2008 ja linkulla takaisin, kaikki samalla lipulla!

----------


## kemkim

> Vaikka seutulippu on käytössä useimmilla kaupunkiseuduilla niin moni ei edes tiedä että sellainen on olemassa. Monet kaupungit eivät kerro kotisivuillaan juuri mitään seutulipusta. Sellainen tuote tai palvelu ei voi menestyä jonka olemassaolosta ihmiset eivät tiedä.


Seutulipun tarkoituksena on kai lähinnä alentaa kunnan menoja autoilijoiden työmatkakorvauksista. Jos ihmiset eivät tiedä seutulipusta, he ostavat normaaleja 44 matkan lippuja ja kunnan ei tarvitse kompensoida bussifirmoille erotusta näiden ja seutulipun edullisemman hinnan välillä, mutta säästävät silti työmatkavähennyksissä alemman lipun hinnan takia.

----------


## SD202

> Esimerkkejä: Lätkämatsiin junalla! Jos ostat lipun Jokereiden otteluun viikon etukäteen, saat samalla ilmaiset joukkoliikennematkat kaksi tuntia ennen ja kaksi tuntia ottelun jälkeen!
> 
> Yhdistä joukkoliikenne ja Beethovenin Sinfonia! Linkulla Oulun Sinfoniaorkesterin konserttiin torstaina 32.11.2008 ja linkulla takaisin, kaikki samalla lipulla!


Näin tehdään jo maailmalla - miksei Suomessakin? Ainakin Saksan Bundesliigassa pelaavan Hamburger Sportvereinin (HSV:n) kotiottelun pääsylipulla saa ottelupäivänä matkustaa Hampurin kaupungissa Hamburger Verkehrsverbundiin (HVV) kuuluvissa kulkuneuvoissa. Ja HSV:n pääurheilulajihan on luonnollisesti jalkapallo.  :Wink: 

On olemassa joitain muitakin urheiluseuroja, joiden pääsylipuilla saa matkustaa vapaasti kotiottelun pelipäivänä. En vain nyt saanut päähäni muita kuin HSV:n.

----------


## Alur

> Seutulipun tarkoituksena on kai lähinnä alentaa kunnan menoja autoilijoiden työmatkakorvauksista. Jos ihmiset eivät tiedä seutulipusta, he ostavat normaaleja 44 matkan lippuja ja kunnan ei tarvitse kompensoida bussifirmoille erotusta näiden ja seutulipun edullisemman hinnan välillä, mutta säästävät silti työmatkavähennyksissä alemman lipun hinnan takia.


Kuntien ja valtion kannaltahan seutuliput ovat tosiaankin lähes poikkeuksetta voitollisia pelkästään verotulojen kasvun vuoksi.

Tuskin kuitekaan sitä ongelmaa on, että seutulippualueen sisäiselle matkalle ostettaisi tietättömyyden vuoksi 44 matkan lippuja. Ensimmäisellä kerralla sarjalipun ostaja joutuu käymään Matkahuollossa ja kertomaan mitä on ostamassa. Ainakin omasta kokemuksestani myyjät osaavat oma-alotteisesti kysyä tarvittaessa lisätietoja ja tarjota tarjolla olevat vaihtoehdot.

Sen sijaan suurempi ongelma on, että henkilöautoilijat saavat yhden syyn pysyä edelleenkin oman auton käyttäjinä, kun eivät tiedä edullisista lippuvaihtoehdoista. Ja toinen ongelma on, etteivät kaikki bussinkäyttäjätkään miellä seutulipunlipun vapauksia. Esimerkiksi se tuntuu olevan vaikeaa saada käyttäjäkunnan tietoisuuteen, että lipulla saa matkustaa minne tahansa seutulippualueella - ei pelkästään kodin ja työpaikan väliä.

Seutulippu kaipaisi sekä valtakunnallista että paikallista markkinointia. Suuri ongelma markkinoinnin kannalta on, että sille ei löydy maksajaa. Tällä hetkellä paikalliset eri seutulippualueiden markkinointibudjetit ovat muutamien tuhansien eurojen luokkaa vuodessa ja ne rahat hupenevat erilaisten lomakkeiden ja esiteiden painattamiseen. Kuntien näkökulma asiassa on useimmiten hyvin lyhytnäköinen, joten ensimmäinen kommentti markkinointia ehdottaessa on: "Sehän voisi lisätä myyntiä ja kulut nousisivat. Ei kunnan budjetissa ole siihen varaa..."

Valtakunnalliseen markkinointiin ei löydy senkään vertaa rahaa. Vaikka Linja-autolitto/Matkahuolto voisi ollakin kiinnostunut, sellaiseen on vaikea saada mukaan yksittäisiä kuntia. Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriökin on antanut seutulipusta hyvin vähätteleviä kommentteja. "Pienen käyttäjäryhmän ylisubventoituun lipputuotteeseen on turha panostaa..."

Seutulipun markkinointi tulisi suunnitella johdonmukaiseksi ja saada kaikki osapuolet sitoutumaan siihen. Jotta sitoutuminen olisi todellista, markkinoinnin tulisi olla osa seutulippusopimuksia. Kunta ei saisi voida olla mukana seutulipussa vapaamatkustajana verotulohyötyjä keräten mutta markkinoinnista kieltäytyen. Työmatkalipuissa yms sarjalipuissa osa on hoidettu paremmin, koska käyttämättä jääneistä matkoista muodostuva ylijäämäraha korvamerkitään markkinointiin ja liikenteen kehittämiseen. Lisäksi päätösvalta rahan käyttämisesti ei ole pelkästään kunnalla vaan myös liikennöitsijät ovat olennaisessa osassa. Jokin vastaava systeemi täytyisi saada mukaan myös seutulippusopimuksiin.

----------


## kemkim

> Kunta ei saisi voida olla mukana seutulipussa vapaamatkustajana verotulohyötyjä keräten mutta markkinoinnista kieltäytyen.


Tämä tuntuu olevan nyt tilanne monissa kunnissa. Kunnioitettavaa toimintaa Keravalta ja Kirkkonummelta, että ovat ottaneet YTV-lipun käyttöönsä, vaikka tämä tekee hallaa autolla pääkaupunkiseudulla työssäkäyvillä, kun ei edes HKL:n lippua saa enää lisätä verovähennyksiin. Poliittisesti ei varmaankaan kovinkaan kiitollista hommaa. Tuusulassa taas on päätetty, että työmatkalipulla saa matkustaa niin paljon kuin haluaa pääkaupunkiseudun ja Tuusulan väliä. Monissa kunnissahan rajoitus on 44 matkaa, mutta samapa se on antaa rajattomat matkat, sillä kunnan imago kohenee ja lipun käyttäjiä ei kuitenkaan ole äärettömän paljon ja tuskin kukaan koko ajan bussissa tuota väliä sahaa (paitsi ehkä me joukkoliikenneharrastajat  :Smile: ).

----------


## mikak

Viestiketjun aiheesta on tekeillä tutkimus ja siihen etsitään nyt haastateltavia.


*Haastattelupyyntö autottomille*

 Elätkö omasta tahdostasi ilman omaa autoa?

 Asutko pääkaupunkiseudulla?

 Oletko 3550-vuotias?

Tule haastateltavaksi tutkimukseen vapaaehtoisesta autottomuudesta. Haastateltujen kesken arvotaan aiheeseen liittyvä _kirjapalkinto_. Yhteydenotot ja lisätietoja: mika piste kolu at uta piste fi. Kaikki yhteydenotot huomioidaan ja mahdollisiin kysymyksiin vastataan. Mainitse viestissäsi kaupunginosa tai alue jossa asut.

Autottomalla henkilöllä tai perheellä ei ole käytössään omaa autoa. Tutkimukseen etsitään niitä autottomia, jotka ovat omasta harkinnastaan päättäneet elää ilman yksityisautoa. Autottomuus siitä syystä ettei autoon ole varaa, on rajattu tutkimuksen ulkopuolelle. Tutkimuksen lähtökohtana on keskustelu yksityisautoilun vapaaehtoisuuteen perustuvasta vähentämistarpeesta. Autottomuutta tarkastellaan elämäntavan ja arkielämän näkökulmasta.

Teemahaastattelut tehdään huhti-toukokuussa 2010. Haastattelut käsitellään luottamuksellisesti ja haastateltavien anonymiteetin säilyttäen. Haastatteluun on syytä varata aikaa 45 min  1 h 15 min.

Mika Kolu, Sosiaalitutkimuksen laitos, Tampereen yliopisto. Sähköpostiosoite muotoa etunimi.sukunimi@uta.fi.

Kiitos jo etukäteen!

J. K. Oletan viestin olevan foorumin sääntöjen hengen mukainen. Tutkimus ei ole kaupallinen.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Viestiketju, jolla on näin mainio aihe, ansaitsee vähän elvytystä.

Oulun seudun liikennetutkimuksen 2009 mukaan seudun kotitalouksien matkojen kulkutapajakaumat ovat seuraavanlaisia:

kaikki taloudet:
henkilöauto 60%
polkupyörä 19%
kävely 16%
linja-auto 5%

autottomia talouksia 16%, näissä:
polkupyörä 41%
kävely 34%
linja-auto 13%
h-auto matkustajana 9%
h-auto kuljettajana 3%

Näyttäisi siltä, että autottomuuteen liittyisi (ainakin Oulun tapauksessa) pyöräily ja kävely eikä niinkään joukkoliikenne. Toisaalta autottomuus näyttäisi yli kaksinkertaistavan *sekä* polkupyörän, kävelyn *että* linja-auton kulkumuoto-osuuden. Linja-auton pieneltä näyttävät osuudet johtunevatkin jostain "yleisestä syystä", joka vaikuttaa sekä autottomiin että autollisiin. Arvaan, että joukkoliikennepalvelun laadussa olisi parantamisen varaa: harvahko vuorotiheys, vaihdottomien yhteyksien puute, pysäkkiaikataulut netissä muttei pysäkeillä yms. Harvoin matkustavat pitävät kertalipun hintaa kalliina. Keskustan pysäköintitaloissa kuulemma ei koskaan täyttä... :Biggrin:

----------

